# ***What HAQ watch are you sporting today?***



## Keithcozz

My 1st and only at the moment. I am loving this thing.


----------



## igna

Not a "intrinsic HAQ"

Very pleased with this watch, great technology, performance and quality from citizen.

running at +70 SPY, or +6 SPM. That is about +1 second each 5 days. 
So, If it manages to sync once a week, it keeps correct time with less than 2 seconds difference, all year.









Regards,
Igna.


----------



## GlennO

One of two HAQ's in rotation for office wear. Currently seems to be running at about +8 secs/yr. Might do a bit better if it spent more time on my wrist.


----------



## John MS

Seiko King Quartz from 1979 with the 9923a twin quartz movement.


----------



## Maljunulo

My ordinary, everyday SBGX063.


----------



## nnawas

Seiko Alpinist GMT Titanium Prospex HAQ Quartz SBCJ019


----------



## hughesyn

I wear mine every weekday for work.
(old photo)


----------



## Keithcozz

Apparently, this thing ain't comin' off my wrist anytime soon...


----------



## T3C

Honeymoon period.

A660



















Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas




----------



## GlennO

^ Nice Alpinist! It's been a long time since I've seen one of those in such nice condition.


----------



## bow




----------



## Ahriman4891

Wearing my GS SBGV009 today. Phone camera doesn't really do it justice:


----------



## stratct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C

Eco-Drive









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## GlennO




----------



## AvantGardeTime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoQuinn

Switch between this and my new AQ4001-08A every other day. I love both!


----------



## ColoradoQuinn

I just picked one of these up as well. It is an absolutely beautiful dial. Do you have any other THE CITIZEN watches? What do you think about the quality of this new one? I have three of them and I think the band on this one isn't quite as nice as the band on the CTQ57-0934.


----------



## nnawas




----------



## ferrarif1fan

The one I wear everyday...my Omega Seamaster (with Planet Ocean bezel insert and second hand) that I installed a Longines VHP thermocomp circuit board into to turn it into a HAQ. Love the looks and the accuracy.


----------



## mharris660

I just got that same watch yesterday and it's crazy accurate. The red is not as red as it seemed online but I still love it.


Keithcozz said:


> My 1st and only at the moment. I am loving this thing.


----------



## Drudge

Bulova Moon Watch:


----------



## Keithcozz

mharris660 said:


> I just got that same watch yesterday and it's crazy accurate. The red is not as red as it seemed online but I still love it.


I rather like the faded red colour. Then again, there ain't much about this watch that I don't like. The prices on amazon are almost too good to be true...


----------



## yankeexpress

True certified affordable HAQ










Uncertified but very accurate 96b237 Snorkel. Just not TC, temperature compensated. Cheap too, at $119US new delivered.


----------



## lvt

Drudge said:


> Bulova Moon Watch:


I like the look of your Bulova, what model is it?


----------



## Drudge

lvt said:


> I like the look of your Bulova, what model is it?


Bulova 96B258


----------



## yankeexpress

Drudge said:


> Bulova 96B258


Also 98B251 with leather and Nato. The models are different as the lug holes are not the same, i.e. The bracelet will not fit on the 98B251.


----------



## lvt

Drudge said:


> Bulova 96B258


Thanks, added to my wishlist.


----------



## johnny action

It's highly accurate.

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## Ahriman4891

GS SBGV011


----------



## buckles

absolutely in love with the look and the color combination on your Bulova.
I have spent minutes trying to get the model number of it, ? please.


----------



## djsick

Seiko Grand Quartz 9943.

I have the original bracelet but since I saw it with a black leather strap on WUS from another member, I kind of prefer it like that.


----------



## hi_bri

Seiko 9481-5000:

















The good: 5 SPY
The bad: blast from the past - '80s, integrated bracelet that can't be sized (barely fits my wrist).

Cheer,

-Brian


----------



## wappinghigh

hi_bri said:


> Seiko 9481-5000:
> 
> View attachment 10341578
> 
> 
> View attachment 10341586
> 
> 
> The good: 5 SPY
> The bad: blast from the past - '80s, integrated bracelet that can't be sized (barely fits my wrist).
> 
> Cheer,
> 
> -Brian


Would Fit perfectly on my 6.5 inch wrist. Shoot me a PM if you ever want to sell. Thanks.


----------



## thoth

Certina DS-8 Moon Phase. Arrived today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nnawas




----------



## flydiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## Avantgardetime17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time

More goodies where am at if interested.


----------



## GUTuna

Seiko Superior 4883-8001


----------



## wappinghigh

^Simply awesome


----------



## GUTuna

wappinghigh said:


> ^Simply awesome


Thanks. I love the design Seiko used for a number of 70s Quartz models with raised stepped indices that the minute hand passes through.


----------



## watchmysix

.


----------



## T3C

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## otegargoyle

Wow.


----------



## otegargoyle

My beloved


----------



## dgart08

My Certina DS Podium 44mm on a Hirsch Racer strap. Loving this watch!


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

The new arrival, of course.


----------



## otegargoyle

Che eleganza!


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## otegargoyle

Superbe ! Simple, practical and insanely accurate. A660 caliber is a must-have for HAQ lovers


----------



## GUTuna

Seiko Majesta 9533-7000


----------



## five-eighth

Grand Seiko SBGT035!


----------



## dirkpitt73

New HAQ in the lineup, Breitling Colt SuperQuartz. Nice tool watch with a better bracelet than my previous rugged HAQ go-to (Sinn UX).









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

dirkpitt73 said:


> New HAQ in the lineup, Breitling Colt SuperQuartz. Nice tool watch with a better bracelet than my previous rugged HAQ go-to (Sinn UX).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thought about a Colt years ago. How do you like it?


----------



## RLextherobot

Sundays are Moonwatch Day around these parts.


----------



## dirkpitt73

ronalddheld said:


> Thought about a Colt years ago. How do you like it?


I like it, very nicely finished, 44mm is perfect for my 7.5" wrist. Unfortunately, it's currently at my AD, the bezel was slightly misaligned which has been a daily annoyance for the week I've owned it. There's a thread in the Breitling forum with gratuitous details! Hopefully they can fix it locally vs sending to Breitling. Other than that, it's one of a very short list of HAQ tool watches and I'm happy to support Breitling as pretty much the only major brand Swiss manufacturer doing analog HAQ.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdw

I actually like the "less" look of the non metal raised seconds marks. I find that the dial was to burdened with material. Now maybe smaller markers would work well.

My SBGX119 is what I am speaking too, very simple and old school look with the dome. Dial is very simple, probably to plain for most it seems, but for me it is the classic.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Hump day wear...

*Bulova Accutron II*












































b-)​_


----------



## Drudge




----------



## anzac1957

Bulova that has been oil filled.. Accuracy unchanged with the oil..



Date window disappears with the oil it blends into dial..

Oil removed for moment while source a better case back gasket as air bubble had been very slowly growing..



Cheers


----------



## Keithcozz

Snorkel II...


----------



## bmdaia

Oh my!



Ahriman4891 said:


> Wearing my GS SBGV009 today. Phone camera doesn't really do it justice:
> [/


----------



## Miguel

Hi,

Today is my new Certina DS-2 Precidrive Chronograph Titanium. Beautiful and extremely light!


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## pirate1110

The SBGX117.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Mffoster

Just picked this up from another WUS member - never had a self adjusting watch before!


----------



## petr_cha

Lions...


----------



## Tom-HK

petr_cha said:


> Lions...
> View attachment 11914890


Would that be a limited edition, 5 SPY SBGX103, by any chance?


----------



## petr_cha

Yes, that's it.. 

Quick dark photo of a back side..


----------



## Petio5

My favourite everyday watch


----------



## Petio5

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Grand Quartz 9943-8000


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Pictures to come, but its an Omega Seamaster Pre-Bond , its in as good condition now , as it was when it was new.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## horolicious

Radio controlled oceanus.









More pics on the 📨


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## GUTuna

slow_mo said:


>


Gorgeous! What model is that? The case reaches back to the VFA quartz models of the mid-70s!

For me, it's "The Citizen"


----------



## DaveK12

Accutron II Alpha, croc grained green leather band. Testing right at 5.7 SPY based on its running so far since I've had it. The problem is that's 5.7 SPY slow. If you averaged it against my black one, you'd actually be right on.


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Laso1

For me, it's "The Citizen"

View attachment 12318754
[/QUOTE]

I really like that one, great looking watch.


----------



## buffon.bj

Today it was The Citizen Chronomaster CTQ57-0952. Hard to get wrist time with my new The Citizen NA0000-59B Automatic staring accusingly at me whenever I wear some other watch!


----------



## hughesyn

^^^ A pair of beauties.

I've considered a NA0000 The Citizen many times. I love the rarity and look of it.
Downside is it would only sell for a fraction of the price if the time ever came to move it on.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## ronalddheld

Pro Diver said:


>


Whst watch is that?


----------



## gangrel

I'm thinking it's one of the older Christopher Wards. Some of those were HAQ. You can see the w inside the C, barely, under the hands.


----------



## DaveK12

Cannot unsee the smile.


----------



## Cannonball

My one and only. Citizen CTQ57-1025. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

gangrel said:


> I'm thinking it's one of the older Christopher Wards. Some of those were HAQ. You can see the w inside the C, barely, under the hands.


Thanks, as I did not recognize it. Need to know the movement to tell if it is HAQ.


----------



## hughesyn

ronalddheld said:


> Thanks, as I did not recognize it. Need to know the movement to tell if it is HAQ.


It's says chronometer on the dial, so definitely HAQ.

It's a C70 French GP 1906 Chronometer. 
ETA 251.264 COSC
LE of 500


----------



## BeardyBoy

Not sure if these count officially as HAQ, but 10 - 20 secs/year is claimed.


----------



## Laso1




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## slow_mo

TGIF!


----------



## Laso1




----------



## GMF

Bulova Accutron II Alpha Spaceview.


----------



## jdmfetish

The Citizen


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Laso1




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## DaveK12

Why a black Bulova Accutron II Alpha of course, in honor of the eclipse. Image taken about :15 shy of totality.


----------



## hi_bri

Wore this Seiko Spirit SBQJ019 Titanium 8F56 Perpetual GMT on the golf course earlier in the month.

Did not like to stock deployment strap but a grey leather strap added a nice sporty look:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## avusblue




----------



## peeledmouse

that looks sweet


----------



## peeledmouse

nice


----------



## peeledmouse

lovely


----------



## peeledmouse

looks good on that strap


----------



## peeledmouse

looks cool


----------



## peeledmouse

that look lovely


----------



## peeledmouse

stunning


----------



## peeledmouse

looks great


----------



## peeledmouse

lovely


----------



## peeledmouse

hell yeah


----------



## nicksi

anzac1957 said:


> Bulova that has been oil filled.. Accuracy unchanged with the oil..
> 
> 
> 
> Date window disappears with the oil it blends into dial..
> 
> Oil removed for moment while source a better case back gasket as air bubble had been very slowly growing..
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hey friend, your photo links broke but this is really interesting to me, could you maybe re-upload the photos?


----------



## househalfman

peeledmouse said:


> that looks sweet





peeledmouse said:


> nice





peeledmouse said:


> lovely





peeledmouse said:


> looks good on that strap





peeledmouse said:


> looks cool





peeledmouse said:


> that look lovely





peeledmouse said:


> stunning





peeledmouse said:


> looks great





peeledmouse said:


> lovely





peeledmouse said:


> hell yeah


That's not how this works lol


----------



## gaijin

househalfman said:


> That's not how this works lol


It is if you're just trying to get your post count up ...

Now, why would anyone do that?


----------



## flydiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

gaijin said:


> Now, why would anyone do that?


His Sinn U1 he has for sale does look nice...


----------



## T3C

It's been a while since I last posted here










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish




----------



## jdmfetish

T3C said:


> It's been a while since I last posted here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you liking that one , I missed buying it 3 times in the 2ndary market, out bid , I want one so bad.


----------



## T3C

jdmfetish said:


> How are you liking that one , I missed buying it 3 times in the 2ndary market, out bid , I want one so bad.


Very much.

The etching on the dial does get in the way of telling time sometimes. But only in dim lighting situations. Not a problem in daylight. For those situations, I prefer the A660


----------



## T3C

jdmfetish said:


>


Love that paper dial!


----------



## GUTuna

T3C said:


> It's been a while since I last posted here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should you ever decide to sell that...

It's a Seiko Grand Quartz 9943-8000 for me. Twin Quartz original spec was +/- 10 spy. This one is running very close to spec.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Houston Grey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## woodville63

It's a boomerang (bought, sold, bought). A G530 bought off Yahoo Japan, on an EULIT perlon. Not as fancy as E510 but thinner case and larger dial.


----------



## hi_bri

Picked up a pre-owned SBGF019. Will make a good beater watch. Have no problem with the size since I usually wear vintages.

































Will need a thicker strap to match the lugs. Love the independent hour hands on the 8F56 movement.

-Brian


----------



## Tom-HK

hi_bri said:


> Love the independent hour hands on the 8F56 movement.
> 
> -Brian


Congratulations, that's a nice looking watch. Should point out it's an 8J rather than an 8F. More accurate (10 SPY Vs 20 SPY) but without a perpetual calendar.


----------



## hi_bri

Tom-HK said:


> Congratulations, that's a nice looking watch. Should point out it's an 8J rather than an 8F. More accurate (10 SPY Vs 20 SPY) but without a perpetual calendar.


Thanks for the correction on the 8J56. Slip of the keyboard...

It was probably a subliminal suggestion since I have been recently building up on a few 8F56 watches after starting off with the GMT Alpinist. Recently also found an uncommon 8F58 movement on a Pippin diver.

-Brian


----------



## Armstrong31

Hard to find a good "Citizen" in the US


----------



## Armstrong31

hi_bri said:


> Picked up a pre-owned SBGF019. Will make a good beater watch. Have no problem with the size since I usually wear vintages.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12527215&d=15
> 
> 06135348"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12527217&d=1506135374"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12527219&d=1506135400"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12527221&d=1506135416"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Will need a thicker strap to match the lugs. Love the independent hour hands on the 8F56 movement.
> 
> -Brian


That could be my Grail watch. I missed one on the recon over the Summer


----------



## Laso1




----------



## ronalddheld

Armstrong31 said:


> Hard to find a good "Citizen" in the US


Have you check with the Citizen boutique in Manhattan?


----------



## dolin25

Here is my humble entry into the HEQ category... but I love it so far....


----------



## tacotom

SBQJ019


----------



## hi_bri

Here's my 8F58-0020 Titanium Pippin Diver.

Of interest since I believe it's the only watch that uses the 8F58 high torque perpetual calendar movement. Not sure if this was to help rate the diver to 200m (I don't know if changing ATMs affect the function of a Quartz watch).

It is indeed a real diver with screw down crown, unidirectional clicking bezel, an diver extension bracelet clasp.

































This is pretty bulky watch and titanium is the way to go as I have a stainless Pippin 8F35 that pretty weighty on the wrist.

Unfortunately, I can only wear this one with the diver extension as I have no extra links. Fortunately, I have another non-GMT titanium Pippin diver with the same bracelet coming in, so my problem is transient.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## dolin25

Wearing my unpopular Certina DS-4....
Most comfortable watch I've ever worn..


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Verdict

tacotom said:


> SBQJ019
> 
> View attachment 12544747


What movement does this watch have and why is it a HAQ?


----------



## petr_cha

If you do not know try to search a little bit.. ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/#/topics/4327738


----------



## Verdict

petr_cha said:


> If you do not know try to search a little bit.. ;-)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/#/topics/4327738


Seriously, the watch is discontinued and if you search the model name on Google, you get results from Rakuten, Amazon JP and other non English sites. None of them have any useful information on what the movement is, especially after automatic translation. This is a place for the exchange of information and I'm not asking an offensive question...but the fact that I anticipated a response similar to yours (and actually getting it) is quite telling of why this subforum rarely gets any activity. Thanks for that.


----------



## chris01

Verdict said:


> Seriously, the watch is discontinued and if you search the model name on Google, you get results from Rakuten, Amazon JP and other non English sites. None of them have any useful information on what the movement is, especially after automatic translation. This is a place for the exchange of information and I'm not asking an offensive question...but the fact that I anticipated a response similar to yours (and actually getting it) is quite telling of why this subforum rarely gets any activity. Thanks for that.


Have a look at these two items. There's a lot of interesting background about some older HAQ watches, including the Seiko. Note that 'HEQ' was changed to 'HAQ', as too many people thought that 'high-end quartz' could include some crappy movement in a solid gold case.

The Harrison legacy in the "affordable quartz" era

More about affordable High-End Quartz


----------



## hi_bri

Haven't pulled out this vintage HAQ for a while. Need to periodically check if the battery needs changing...

I filed it under "Grails Achieved":

Seiko V.F.A. 3823-7040:

































No tags, strap not original but does have the box, buckle and papers. NOS crystal makes a big difference.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## petr_cha

Verdict said:


> Seriously, the watch is discontinued and if you search the model name on Google, you get results from Rakuten, Amazon JP and other non English sites. None of them have any useful information on what the movement is, especially after automatic translation. This is a place for the exchange of information and I'm not asking an offensive question...but the fact that I anticipated a response similar to yours (and actually getting it) is quite telling of why this subforum rarely gets any activity. Thanks for that.


Ok, sorry.. but having the name of the watch I feel you should be able to find it... a lot of info about older Seiko quartz movements is directly here on wus, especially 8fxx family .. and this one is even not so old..


----------



## buffon.bj

Today I'm wearing the Citizen Chronomaster CTQ57-1201:









I bought this one from Japan a couple of weeks ago. It's definitely a beautiful watch with the curved crystal, minute hand and hour markers - I'm just not quite sure if it's good enough to get wrist time from my The Citizen NA0000-59B. I'm happy that I did manage to buy it, though - it's a 2014 example in mint condition, with all the boxes, papers etc.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Jonpod

Used this to time the fillet mignon on the grill.


----------



## hughesyn

Verdict said:


> What movement does this watch have and why is it a HAQ?


It has an 8F56 movement.
This was originally speced at +- 20 seconds per year, although according to posts here they perform poorly after a few years.

Here is the manual for the 8F56.

This information took about 30 seconds to find on google btw


----------



## matador02

This is what I'm wearing today, Seiko Kinetic GMT SUN057 with a gray PVC nato.


----------



## gaijin

matador02 said:


> This is what I'm wearing today, Seiko Kinetic GMT SUN057 with a gray PVC nato.


And why is this watch a HAQ? :-s

"The caliber 5M85 Kinetic GMT movement is accurate to within +/- 15 seconds per month."


----------



## yankeexpress

gaijin said:


> And why is this watch a HAQ? :-s
> 
> "The caliber 5M85 Kinetic GMT movement is accurate to within +/- 15 seconds per month."


Maybe he set it to his atomic G-Shock, so it is accurate today.


----------



## matador02

yankeexpress said:


> Maybe he set it to his atomic G-Shock, so it is accurate today.


Mwyahahahahahah!! You can't get anymore accurate than that.


----------



## gaijin

Well ... this thread certainly went down the tubes.


----------



## GlennO




----------



## ronalddheld

gaijin said:


> And why is this watch a HAQ? :-s
> 
> "The caliber 5M85 Kinetic GMT movement is accurate to within +/- 15 seconds per month."


Is not one, AFAIK.


----------



## nodnar

gaijin said:


> Well ... this thread certainly went down the tubes.


Tough crowd. Nice non HAQ though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Think highly focused forum.


----------



## woodville63

ronalddheld said:


> Think highly focused forum.


Just for some, https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/ot-citizen-eco-drive-one-4107802.html.


----------



## therion

peeledmouse said:


> hell yeah


Very creative way to boost your post count, well played mate...


----------



## Pro Diver

Today, its this...










Tomorrow, this...


----------



## Jonpod

Most of my Quartz collection. The EZM2 gets a bubble when not at body temp


----------



## jupiterfang

My GS sbga089  no pic, sorry Will post it later


----------



## nodnar

Well yesterday actually...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hughesyn

Jonpod said:


> Most of my Quartz collection. The EZM2 gets a bubble when not at body temp


Nice collection, but doesn't look like a lot of HAQ going on.

The Bulova maybe?

AFAIK the Sinn EZM doesn't have a thermocompensated movement.

Of course the X33 is only thermocompensated if Omega have kindly upgraded it to a 1660D movement.

Sadly I dont think there are any HAQ Marinemasters or Casios.

Still, a nice bunch.


----------



## Tom-HK

hughesyn said:


> Sadly I dont think there are any HAQ Marinemasters or Casios.


I have three HAQ Casios (SP-400, SP-410, SP-400G).


----------



## hughesyn

^^^ ha ha, yes your 4 MHz Casios are lovely.
Something of a rarity though and one couldn't mistake them for a G-Shock.


----------



## ronalddheld

A shame no one at Casio thought of a 4 MHz G shock. Maybe too much into radio technology now?


----------



## gangrel

ronalddheld said:


> A shame no one at Casio thought of a 4 MHz G shock. Maybe too much into radio technology now?


In its several forms, I suspect so. They've got tri-mode reception that no one else does, at this point. (Heck, I don't think anyone else does the low freq time signal and GPS in the same package.) And it's more naturally a marketing point.


----------



## slow_mo

A diver today!


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## omeglycine

My first HAQ, just in.


----------



## le-combier

Not the most HA of HAQ watches but so pleasant to wear.


----------



## MDT IT

Top of precision..

This is the secret..


----------



## Tom-HK

MDT IT said:


> Top of precision..
> 
> This is the secret..


Unparalleled accuracy, huh? Ok, I'll see your 262 kHz and raise you.

4.19 MHz


----------



## ronalddheld

Want to keep things civil, but those Bulovas bare cut it as HAQ watches.


----------



## MDT IT

ronalddheld said:


> Want to keep things civil, but those Bulovas bare cut it as HAQ watches.


10 sec for year , I'll buy an atomic clock :-d:-d

goodbye


----------



## hi_bri

Another less common 8F58-0020 high torque Titanium Seiko Pippin diver came in. Silver/white dial.

















Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## slow_mo

Jumping every 2 seconds now... time to change battery!


----------



## mitar98

Even the most accurate HAQ that money can buy wont stop 99% of my friends from being late all the time!


----------



## JayPaper

My 1st modern Breitling


----------



## ronalddheld

JayPaper said:


> My 1st modern Breitling


That is not a quartz watch, much less TC.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## omeglycine

ronalddheld said:


> That is not a quartz watch, much less TC.


That's a very recognizable ETA quartz register layout, but not HAQ.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Just got this SBBN035 a few weeks ago.....


----------



## Tom-HK

ZIPPER79 said:


> Just got this SBBN035 a few weeks ago.....


Well, I normally don't bother to say anything but since there are a couple of non-HAQs popping up on this thread I suppose it wouldn't be completely out of place to say :

That's not a HAQ.

Expensive, yes, but there's criteria for being a HAQ watch just as there are criteria for being a dive (or whatever other) watch.


----------



## gaijin

ZIPPER79 said:


> Just got this SBBN035 a few weeks ago.....


The accuracy spec for your watch (Calibre 7C46) according to the Manual is +<15 Seconds/Month:










To qualify as a HAQ (High Accuracy Quartz) watch, it is generally accepted that the accuracy must be something on the order of +20 Seconds/Year. Your watch is about +180 Seconds/Year.

Other criteria like thermo-compensation and high frequency quartz oscillators are somewhat optional (unless you are talking COSC which requires thermo-compensation), but there is no getting around the accuracy requirement.

Very nice watch, just not HAQ.

HTH


----------



## ronalddheld

Mr. Moderator requests no more postings of non HAQ watches in this thread.


----------



## Fenix84

T3C said:


> Eco-Drive
> 
> View attachment 10026810
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


What is this and how come no one told me about it?


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## T3C

Fenix84 said:


> What is this and how come no one told me about it?


It's the AQ4001


----------



## F91

slow_mo said:


>


Very nice. Which Grand Seiko is this?


----------



## slow_mo

F91 said:


> Very nice. Which Grand Seiko is this?


SBGV217. Here's another photo showing the dial colour under the sun.










Cheers.


----------



## jvspin

Long time reader but not very vocal. This forum has gotten me hooked on the Citizen HAQ offerings. Today I'm wearing the EBJ74-1741, titanium with the E510 movement.


----------



## Tom-HK

jvspin said:


> Long time reader but not very vocal. This forum has gotten me hooked on the Citizen HAQ offerings. Today I'm wearing the EBJ74-1741, titanium with the E510 movement.


Great choice. In my opinion, the E510 is one of the best HAQ movements ever made.


----------



## jvspin

Tom-HK said:


> Great choice. In my opinion, the E510 is one of the best HAQ movements ever made.


I'm also partial to the A6XX series. I don't mind replacing a battery every five years and find the font used on the date wheel a little easier to read with my aging eyes than on the E510.


----------



## jvspin

Exceed EBJ74-1901, E510 with titanium. I tried to capture the opalescent outer dial in the photo, with limited success.


----------



## O2AFAC67

This afternoon by the tree. "SuperQuartz" caliber B78 Breitling B-1...


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Tom-HK

I'm making this a 4 Mega Christmas. Started with Omega, yesterday. Moving on to Citizen, today:


----------



## Keithcozz

The BULOVA Snorkel II is a crazy-good watch for the money. +~-10 seconds per year, an excellent and unique bracelet, 200m WR and it looks great.

I even love the font BULOVA chose for the date wheel.

It could, however, stand to be smaller. Dammit, BULOVA, start making watches for regular-sized people again!


----------



## Pete26

This one for me


----------



## johnsilva

I'd like to chose Certin. just bought this watch in black and I am really impressed by the quality. I love the look and size. If only Certina could put the clasp of the Quartz model on this watch


----------



## Weua

Here is my Grand Seiko SBGX263

This has got to be the best quartz watch in the world.


----------



## hughesyn

Weua said:


> Here is my Grand Seiko SBGX263
> 
> This has got to be the best quartz watch in the world.


It's nice but that's pushing it a bit.


----------



## chris01

hughesyn said:


> It's nice but that's pushing it a bit.


No independently-adjustable hour hand, no perpetual calendar. Nice but by no means perfect.


----------



## hughesyn

chris01 said:


> No independently-adjustable hour hand, no perpetual calendar. Nice but by no means perfect.


The date doesn't change at midnight, but their advertising keeps banging on about how quickly it changes.
Who cares how quick it is, if it changes 3 minutes after it was supposed to?

Still nice watches though.


----------



## chris01

hughesyn said:


> The date doesn't change at midnight, but their advertising keeps banging on about how quickly it changes.
> Who cares how quick it is, if it changes 3 minutes after it was supposed to?
> 
> Still nice watches though.


One of my VHPs changes (slowly) at 00:35 but since I'm almost always asleep by then I don't get too worried about it. And it runs at +0.5 SPY so I sleep well.


----------



## madkx

hey, where can I buy that exact model? and also what is the price range? much appreciated. - madkx


----------



## madkx

0b5cur1ty said:


> View attachment 10795466
> 
> 
> The new arrival, of course.


Good Sir! What model is this? Much appreciated. - madkx


----------



## madkx

BevoWatch said:


> _Hump day wear...
> 
> *Bulova Accutron II*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


Good Sir! What is the model of this beautiful piece? Much appreciated. - madkx.


----------



## jkpa

Loving the new TC HAQ Precidrive Certina


----------



## mikls168

Hi All, It has arrived today:









This is the 2nd attempt from Longines. The first one was not successful, because the watch had a defect, the minute hand jumped on the minute line 10 sec later, that is not when the second hand reached the 12 o'clock line but when that reached the 10 sec/min line. That was a nasty mistake and since there are no wheels system in this watch moving the hands, but individual micro motors, therefore you can not correct this kind of imperfection. On the other hand I selected first time the blue face version, but unfortunately the readability of the sec hand was poor (at least for me) on the blue dial, therefore I moved for this second time to the white dial version. The AD was kind enough to change the watch. This new watch moves its hands perfectly, date is changed whithin 1 sec., exactly at 00:00:00-00:00:01. Hopefully the accuracy will be also as good. Than I can start to find a nice diver case inwhich I can clone the movement and as a final result I may have a perfect watch at last


----------



## jkpa

New Precidrive HAQ


----------



## Time

True,
The only watch I seen that does it AT midnight is the Citizen Exceed perpetual calendar E510 movement. I noticed it many times. The hour and minute hands are perfect on the 12 and waiting for seconds hand and it changes, incredible. I do not know if the Citizen Chronomaster does it. I have never checked.


----------



## ppaulusz

Time said:


> ...The only watch I seen that does it AT midnight is the Citizen Exceed perpetual calendar E510 movement. I noticed it many times. The hour and minute hands are perfect on the 12 and waiting for seconds hand and it changes, incredible...


Every non-jeweled high-tech analog quartz watch (for example: Citizen Cal.E510, the Morgenwerk watches, and the new Longines VHP) should change the date at sharp on midnight by default based on the applied technology. It's not incredible but rather the norm in case of these watches however certainly fine engineering in case of the other (non-high-tech) watches if they can achieve the sharp at midnight date-change.


----------



## Irishav8r

Loading up for it's first (or maybe second considering factory to me) transatlantic hop. 
Breitling B55 Exospace Night Mission.


----------



## Heljestrand

Arrived moments ago SACM171 on brown leather Gucci strap by Camille Fournet Paris


----------



## jvspin

Today I'm wearing a Citizen CTQ57-0955. It has Duratect PTIC titanium.


----------



## hughesyn

^^ A beauty!


----------



## das997

GS SBGX115


----------



## Heljestrand

Seiko SACM171 "Dolce" Fournet Paris leather


----------



## Relo60

Breitling Colt SQ. Haven't worn this for at least 3 weeks and measured it against Time Gov. Still precise to the second. Have used this watch (and my Bulova Precisionist) as my reference for my mechanicals.

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## dirkpitt73

I got a Certina DS-2 Chronograph late last year with the big deal from Ashford (was the talk of the f71 forum). Not my first HAQ, but first with chronograph. The green is a bit bright, but for the money, I'm happy with it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikls168

[video]https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/Kk1E6d[/video]

Hello, here you can see the date change of the new Longines VHP.


----------



## jvspin

Just in, a Citizen EBS74-2021 Exceed 25th Anniversary model from 2002. Movement is A690 (same as A660 in Chronomaster but ±10s/year)


----------



## jvspin

The Exceed. Has metal batons for the minute markers (edit: on closer inspection, I think it's metallic paint), kind of a poor man's Chronomaster . Uses the A670 movement (again, same as the A660 but with ±10s accuracy). Back must be opened to adjust the perpetual calendar. Don't know the model number but back of watch has A670-20479.


----------



## buffon.bj

I love this one, GS SBGV009. Bought it a few days ago from the UK, it's been a dream watch for me for a couple of years now - ever since I bought my first Grand Seiko, the SGBX063! The pearly dial and glittering indices on this one are glorious.

Now I've only got the dilemma of whether to keep this GS, or keep my two automatic The Citizens... The watch budget is a little overblown right now


----------



## Tom-HK

Congratulations on the acquisition of the SBGV009!

I had an SBGV009. Sold it. Regretted it. Bought another one.

Accepting all of the 9F's well-documented limitations, this is still one of my absolute favourite watches.


----------



## mikkolopez

Aerospace

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buffon.bj

Tom-HK said:


> Congratulations on the acquisition of the SBGV009!
> 
> I had an SBGV009. Sold it. Regretted it. Bought another one.
> 
> Accepting all of the 9F's well-documented limitations, this is still one of my absolute favourite watches.


Thank you, Tom! It's funny how the SBGV009 started it all for me. I came upon its photos in late 2015, was drooling on it a couple days, and then all of the sudden came this FS post on an SBGX063 for a great price. Of course I snagged it, and there started a years-long detour of Grand Seikos, five different The Citizens, a couple of Omegas and Tudors. Now, finally, the SBGV009 is here, and it's here to stay. Just amazing watch 

And yeah, 9F's not perfect - those A660 The Citizens have definitely spoiled it for me. Oh well, maybe we can manage that twice-a-year setting of clocks


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## hi_bri

Another wonderful vintage. Considered high accuracy at the time as it the included GP 352 movement established the correct quartz frequency for future quartz watches.

Just got it back from my watchmaker. Will need to tell the story later when I have the time as it was left for dead and I there was almost no hope of recovery....and yet it survives!

























I got it with a roughed up box, warranty and the original extensible bracelet which is surprisingly comfortable on the wrist (and hard to find since they get salvaged for some of the JLC vintage mechanicals). Will need to be careful with it since JLC will no longer service this due to lack of parts and will only gut it out to put in a new dial and movement. This beauty is now one of my favorite watches from the 70s!

-Brian


----------



## Relo60

Checking in with my Breitlung Colt SQ. Happy weekend


----------



## Tom-HK

A 4 MHz watch again. Cryston 4 Mega, this time.









(I know it might sometimes seem as though I have a bit of an HF theme going, these days, but I do still have some TC HAQs in the collection, I swear)


----------



## slow_mo

Just replaced battery. It's running +2 spy before battery replacement.


----------



## jfwund

Brand new today. My first HAQ, and my first titanium watch.


----------



## jdmfetish




----------



## Higs

New today.


----------



## Miguel

Higs said:


> New today.


Cannot see the picture.


----------



## Higs

Miguel said:


> Cannot see the picture.


Hmmm.... it's something that happens sometimes with links to Google photos. The problem is I don't know why it happens or how to fix it. I've updated with a different pic from the same Gallery. _Maybe_ that will work?


----------



## Tom-HK

Thought I'd mix things up, today. Here's a watch I seldom wear but which is actually one of my top (sub 5 SPY) performers.

Citizen Exceed 4 Mega, cal. 1730.


----------



## ColoradoQuinn

New GS SBGT241


----------



## gaijin

ColoradoQuinn said:


> New GS SBGT241


Pics?


----------



## Tom-HK

Going digital, today.


----------



## bigclive2011

The watch i use to set everything else to the correct time.


----------



## slow_mo

TGIF!


----------



## jthole

Today I bought a Certina DS Action chronometer (my only watch with a COSC certificate). I probably won't be able to do many measurements, since it is a present for my wife. But of course I had to test it (and set the time to a reliable time source) ;-)


----------



## Higs

This again today.
In fact I only have one quartz watch so every time I appear on this thread it will be the same one. 
Unless, of course, I buy another one.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## jvspin

"The Citizen" 1998, ±5s/year. A610. Same movement as the A660 Chronomasters but there is no external button, so the perpetual calendar is set from the inside.


----------



## vkx86

Citizen PMD56-2952. My specimen runs approx. plus 5-6 sec in half-year from spring to autumn and approx. minus 5-6 sec half-year from autumn to spring (until DST change, than synced with JJY simulator), worn 5 times a week. Not bad at all, I must say...


----------



## ianbuckley




----------



## yankeexpress

Keeps perfect time


----------



## ianbuckley




----------



## ronalddheld

yankeexpress said:


> Keeps perfect time


You know that does not fit here. No one would believe a Charlie Brown anything would be perfect


----------



## jvspin

That made me laugh!_







Originally Posted by *yankeexpress* 


Keeps perfect time

_

Let's get this back on track. Citizen Chronomaster CTQ57-0934


----------



## jdmfetish

still honeymooning


----------



## slow_mo

With a ⭐


----------



## jfwund




----------



## hughesyn

slow_mo said:


> With a ⭐


One of my favorite GS.
Love the playfulness of the dial, I play 'spot the 25' every time I see a picture of one.


----------



## slow_mo

hughesyn said:


> One of my favorite GS.
> Love the playfulness of the dial, I play 'spot the 25' every time I see a picture of one.


Love the dial too... now for the spiral dial...


----------



## Tom-HK

Going shiny and gold, today. Not really my colour, but my son picked it out for me.

Dreadfully difficult clasp and the gold plate is flaking, so I have too good excuses not to wear this gaudy timepiece too often.


----------



## jvspin

On your Junghans, I like the way they put black stripes on the markers. I bet it makes them very legible at all angles.


----------



## jvspin

Wearing another HAQ Citizen Exceed today. EBS74-1945, A690, ±10s/year, perpetual calendar. Can't tell from the photo but the markers have an almost sand blasted texture on top with a polished step below making them pop against the black face at any angle while also glittering depending on how the light hits.


----------



## Tom-HK

Going with a classic, today. A VHP from the days when they could be regulated by the owner. And had 200m water resistance (without sacrificing the independently adjustable hour hand or perpetual calendar).


----------



## chris01

Tom-HK said:


> Going with a classic, today. A VHP from the days when they could be regulated by the owner. And had 200m water resistance (without sacrificing the independently adjustable hour hand or perpetual calendar).


... or the spring-loaded push-in crown, or the user-settable calendar, or the 10-year battery life. Excellent choice!


----------



## jvspin

Tom-HK said:


> Going with a classic, today. A VHP from the days when they could be regulated by the owner. And had 200m water resistance (without sacrificing the independently adjustable hour hand or perpetual calendar).


Very nice! I may have to try and hunt one of those down.


----------



## Tom-HK

Today is the first properly warm, sunny day that we've had this year, and I thought it would be fitting to wear a solar-powered HAQ.

Unfortunately, my only remaining solar-powered HAQ is currently running c.70 SPY slow. I made the mistake, when it was running slightly off its 10 SPY spec, of sending it back to Japan for rate regulation.

So, here instead is a HAQ that doesn't much care if it's sunny or cloudy.


----------



## arogle1stus

keithcozz:
Bulova "Snorkel" correct? 

Wearing my 262 khtz 96B230 an luvin it.
My not fit description of HAQ? But it and
my 2 other Bulovas are running no more
than + 2 secs every 6 mos. Timed em by
clock gov.org WWV nuther words. Like
what I spent my money on!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Bobo383

Please pardon the question but I want a precisionist really bad and haven't found a smaller one yet. The snorkel looks really attractive and I wish I could see one in person before buying but nobody around East TX has one in stock. Any idea how it compares in size to my Blumo LAM in the pic? (LAM = opposite of HAQ)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Uncle Miltie




----------



## Relo60

Breitling Colt SQ today.


----------



## ppaulusz

A fairly rare bicolor(!) _*Longines Conquest VHP Perpetual Calendar 200m*_ (model number: _*L1.639.5 *_-_* Cal.L546.2 = ETA 252.611*_) that was released for the Japanese market only between 1998 - 2002:


----------



## slow_mo

火 8


----------



## jdmfetish




----------



## Relo60




----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

Certina DS Action Titanium


----------



## ppaulusz

Bulova 98A160 CURV Chronograph 262kHz:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mystic nerd

OK, it's not exactly HAQ. The watch lost approximately one second over the past seven days. Just back from service. I'm pleased. Vintage 1976.


----------



## igna

Today, The Citizen CTQ57-1203


----------



## Relo60

Certina DS-2 Precidrive.


----------



## tomchicago

Longines should learn from this! Current VHP is quartz worst in class water resistance at a pitiful 5 bar. If it were even 10 bar I would probably already have one.


Tom-HK said:


> Going with a classic, today. A VHP from the days when they could be regulated by the owner. And had 200m water resistance (without sacrificing the independently adjustable hour hand or perpetual calendar).
> 
> View attachment 13051029


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-HK

I seldom wear my most fragile watches, but this one warranted some wrist time today.


----------



## slow_mo

World Cup weekend coming!


----------



## deepsea03

E75362 Aerospace


----------



## deepsea03

Aerospace on DAS


----------



## gh0stleader

Awesome pics!


----------



## VoxVirtus

deepsea03 said:


> Aerospace on DAS


Fantastic strap with that

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Caliguli




----------



## Relo60




----------



## WorthTheWrist

Scratching my black-and-red itch.


----------



## Sylafari

Just got this in a few days ago!

View attachment DSC04742.jpg


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## pyiyha

Just received my OQ from RSC with battery change... should be good for next 2-3 years now.








Also picked up NOS Eterna Royal Quartz Kontiki from the fleabay for my wife.
Sapphire crystal and screw-down crown; very well finished case and bracelet.
Pairs perfect with my OQ sans the dial color.


----------



## MarkieB

Longines VHP 43mm


----------



## cave diver

This "HAQ" category is new to me, and I don't know if you all are really just talking about watches that are rated as HAQ from the manufacturers or if it's based on that AND your own testing. Assuming the latter, I will post here my preliminary test results for my Seiko SBBN007 Tuna's 7C46 movement: after 20 days the rate is -7.6s/yr.


----------



## Heljestrand

Brilliant white HAQ in stainless steel


----------



## ronalddheld

cave diver said:


> This "HAQ" category is new to me, and I don't know if you all are really just talking about watches that are rated as HAQ from the manufacturers or if it's based on that AND your own testing. Assuming the latter, I will post here my preliminary test results for my Seiko SBBN007 Tuna's 7C46 movement: after 20 days the rate is -7.6s/yr.


Do some forum searchs, and you will find people taking measurements.


----------



## VoxVirtus

Looks good on you.


MarkieB said:


> Longines VHP 43mm
> 
> View attachment 13435085


Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26




----------



## WorthTheWrist

.


----------



## jvspin

Citizen CTQ57-0953. A660 movement.


----------



## REPPIN

deepsea03 said:


> Aerospace on DAS


GREAT strap!


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX061


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand

Back to me


----------



## ppaulusz

I'll have a German watch weekend but not sure yet which one should I wear?! I've got four German HAQ watches (two Junghans 4 MHz watches from 1978 and two present days Morgenwerk timepieces) and I like all of them very much as they are superb performers. Here they are:


----------



## Rohrkrepierer

My Sinn UX EZM2B today.
Served me well in a number of situations already. 






Last time I checked I couldn't measure any inaccuracy over one second over the course of a month.
Love it to bits.


----------



## Rohrkrepierer

Also love the whacky UI here...


----------



## zumzum5150

My first HAQ and after 2 months it's only gained an impressive
1.5sec.. not bad..


----------



## Relo60

Breitling Colt SQ. After a month in my watchbox, still accurate to the second :-!

Have a good one


----------



## watchcrank_tx

This is the only subforum where I don't feel the need to detail the model of this watch.  (Nonetheless, for anyone who is new to HAQ and browsing the pretty photos: it's a DS2 Precidrive chrono.)


----------



## Tom-HK




----------



## BillHW

watchcrank said:


> This is the only subforum where I don't feel the need to detail the model of this watch.  (Nonetheless, for anyone who is new to HAQ and browsing the pretty photos: it's a DS2 Precidrive chrono.)
> 
> View attachment 13593323


Thanks! I appreciate seeing the model numbers. Sages standing around nodding and going "mmm" "oh yes" "sublime" don't help the lowly disciples tagging along and hoping for the wisdom to trickle down ;-)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mystic nerd

Bulova Accutron II Surveyor.


----------



## blfan

Just came in 









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## phubbard

New 9F on a techne strap. 









Just arrived. Amazing watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel

VoxVirtus said:


> Looks good on you.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Indeed. I tried this one first and it looked huge on my wrist. Hence, the 41mm was unavoidable 

Cheers,

Miguel


----------



## Heljestrand

Live from Tampa


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## ferrarif1fan

My ONLY watch. An Omega 2264.50 that I turned into a HAQ by adding a Longines VHP thermcomp circuit board.


----------



## darklight111

New from yesterday, first GS and first HAQ


----------



## NL-NO

Longines VHP, 1 year in, +2sec. D.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stockae92

The Citizen


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## mkatz1




----------



## mkatz1

mkatz1 said:


> View attachment 13698439


Not quartz but battery operated.


----------



## ronalddheld

mkatz1 said:


> Not quartz but battery operated.


High accuracy in the distant past.


----------



## ronalddheld

mkatz1 said:


> Not quartz but battery operated.


High accuracy in the distant past.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## fastfras

My always ready grab and go piece.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## deckeda

I'll be today's jerk that posts a _digital_ high-accuracy quartz watch.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

The Citizen Chronomaster AQ4020-03E (bracelet instead of strap).


----------



## ronalddheld

deckeda said:


> I'll be today's jerk that posts a _digital_ high-accuracy quartz watch.


How is that watch HAQ? NO G shock has TC, or high frequency crystals,AFAIK.


----------



## deckeda

ronalddheld said:


> How is that watch HAQ? NO G shock has TC, or high frequency crystals,AFAIK.


Is this a serious question? It's a _quartz_ watch that's as _accurate_ as the atomic clock for which it daily gets a signal. My apologies if it doesn't do it "all on its own" ... except, it literally does.

In the case of using high freq crystals, a maker incorporates that to perform a function. Casio installed a radio to accomplish the same effect.


----------



## ppaulusz

deckeda said:


> Is this a serious question? It's a _quartz_ watch that's as _accurate_ as the atomic clock for which it daily gets a signal. My apologies if it doesn't do it "all on its own" ... except, it literally does.
> 
> In the case of using high freq crystals, a maker incorporates that to perform a function. Casio installed a radio to accomplish the same effect.


Well, tell that to people who are at non-reception parts of the world! I'm sure they will feel better...


----------



## ronalddheld

deckeda said:


> Is this a serious question? It's a _quartz_ watch that's as _accurate_ as the atomic clock for which it daily gets a signal. My apologies if it doesn't do it "all on its own" ... except, it literally does.
> 
> In the case of using high freq crystals, a maker incorporates that to perform a function. Casio installed a radio to accomplish the same effect.


Here +\- 15 s/month would not get any attention. We discuss RC/GPS watches as a side topic. Intrinsic precision is King here.


----------



## ronalddheld

deckeda said:


> Is this a serious question? It's a _quartz_ watch that's as _accurate_ as the atomic clock for which it daily gets a signal. My apologies if it doesn't do it "all on its own" ... except, it literally does.
> 
> In the case of using high freq crystals, a maker incorporates that to perform a function. Casio installed a radio to accomplish the same effect.


Here +\- 15 s/month would not get any attention. We discuss RC/GPS watches as a side topic. Intrinsic precision is King here.


----------



## chris01

deckeda said:


> Is this a serious question? It's a _quartz_ watch that's as _accurate_ as the atomic clock for which it daily gets a signal. My apologies if it doesn't do it "all on its own" ... except, it literally does.
> 
> In the case of using high freq crystals, a maker incorporates that to perform a function. Casio installed a radio to accomplish the same effect.


How many times do we have to beat this pointless argument to death? RC watches are a really useful method of determining the accurate time that has been established elsewhere. They do nothing special except act as a remote display for someone else's atomic clock. Between syncs with the transmitter they are no better or worse than any old quartz watch. Let's say it again: HAQ watches keep accurate time (defined however you wish) without needing external help, and that is what this forum is about. If that's too difficult to understand then just "move along, folks, nothing to see here".


----------



## gaijin

deckeda said:


> My apologies if it doesn't do it "all on its own" ... except, it literally does.


No, it LITERALLY does NOT!

No external radio transmitter and all the infrastructure needed to support it - and then only available in select areas - and what do you have? A normal quartz watch with no demonstrable high accuracy.


----------



## ronalddheld

Mr. Moderate says no more RC versus TC posts in this thread. I am thinking of deleting new ones.


----------



## Tom-HK

Merry Christmas, F9!

No surprise that I would be wearing a 4 MHz watch. The Junghans was chosen because it is turning out to be the least fragile of my HF collection.


----------



## Tom-HK

Ok, whilst I know we are trying to avoid muddying the waters with RC and GPS content, I feel I have to mention the other watch I wore today. I may have kicked off Christmas Day with a vintage Junghans HAQ, but when it came time to help the AA man try to get a car out of a field, on went the G-Shock. And as I crowed to my better half about how she could now plainly see why it is that I always carry a selection of watches, she unhelpfully retorted "So, was it useful, then? Knowing the time whilst pushing a car out of the mud?".

All I can say is, one of us clearly still has a lot to learn.


----------



## bladeshot

I presume my Skywalker qualifies. Good enough for the ESA.

Omega Speedmaster Skywalker X-33 318.90.45.79.01.001

Cheers!

















Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## WillC310

Just picked this up today at the Beverly Hills boutique.









While I was there, I also tried this one on. It's the GS equivalent of the Millgauss, but not as accurate as the SBGN001.


----------



## Haf

SBGV223








Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkpitt73

Still enjoying my almost 2 year old Breitling Colt Quartz. The bracelet is one of the most comfortable in my collection. I suspect this will probably one of the last analog quartz Breitlings given the new leadership direction.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I have been wearing this for pretty much half of my vacation. Mesmerizing


----------



## IAvictorinox




----------



## ronalddheld

IAvictorinox said:


> View attachment 13793177


Mr. Moderator is unaware that your watch has a TC movement.


----------



## ronalddheld

IAvictorinox said:


> View attachment 13793177


Mr. Moderator is unaware that your watch has a TC movement.


----------



## wbird

ronalddheld said:


> Mr. Moderator is unaware that your watch has a TC movement.


It's quartz, has Chronometer on the dial, so its met COSC, and therefore it has TC. The movement is the F06.411, if you're curious.


----------



## IAvictorinox

ronalddheld said:


> Mr. Moderator is unaware that your watch has a TC movement.


This has an ETA Precidrive movement. It's not ulta-high accuracy movement but they describe it as utilizing TC technology. FWIW.

"The precision achieved *due to thermo-compensation,* which controls and regulates the motor pulses according to changes in the ambient temperature, means PreciDrive meets the rigorous chronometer certification requirements of the COSC (Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres), provided the watch is not exposed to impacts, and is kept at a temperature between 20° C and 30° C. This is a unique feat that brings real added value to the watch."1

1. ETA SA, "2017 Quartz Overview" (Gretchen, Switzerland: The Swatch Group, 2017), 3.


----------



## DayDatenut

https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/haq-tc-definitions-semantics-1575490.html?highlight=haq+definition

Still trying to understand the definition of HAQ myself. There does not seem to be a universally accepted one although most use some range of SPY (seconds per year) as their basis. The more stringent use <= 10 SPY. Others <=20 SPY while a looser definition may be COSC (<= 25.55 SPY). So I guess the Tissot is or is not HAQ depending upon which definition a person uses.

To me, I guess it is HAQ, but just barely.

I also guess this discussion could go on indefinitely until there is a more clear definition of HAQ.


----------



## ppaulusz

IAvictorinox said:


> ...This is an ETA Precidrive movement. Per COSC standards, this watch will run within .07spd. That's not perfect and is certainly no Chronomaster but its at least certified to run better than the vast majority of quartz watches out there...


Forget the marketing and let us know, please, why you think that the The Citizen (that is the name of the watch not "Chronomaster") is any better than the ETA Precidrive by pointing out the differences of the applied technologies of the respective movements from the point of precision/accuracy. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ppaulusz

DayDatenut said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/haq-tc-definitions-semantics-1575490.html?highlight=haq+definition
> 
> Still trying to understand the definition of HAQ myself. There does not seem to be a universally accepted one although most use some range of SPY (seconds per year) as their basis. The more stringent use <= 10 SPY. Others <=20 SPY while a looser definition may be COSC (<= 25.55 SPY). So I guess the Tissot is or is not HAQ depending upon which definition a person uses.
> 
> To me, I guess it is HAQ, but just barely.
> 
> I also guess this discussion could go on indefinitely until there is a more clear definition of HAQ.


Perhaps, you could focus on the applied technologies instead of the marketing slogans/claims.
Spare me from the marketing claims and just let me know of the applied technologies and I will know whether the movement is HAQ. It is that simple really.


----------



## IAvictorinox

I've never experienced so much hostility on WUS. I was curious about HAQ, bought an entry-level cosc quartz watch, posted a picture, defended my post by providing documentation of TC technology, and am now required to defend my defense. I think it meets the outer limits of the definition of HAQ but I'll bow out now.

...For the record, *ppaulusz*, "The Citizen" is the colloquial name given to the model titled "Chronomaster." I don't own one but I know from others who keep track that they are extremely accurate (far above COSC standards). I'm probably not too far out on a limb when I say that "The Citizen" is typically more accurate than the Tissot PR100 COSC.

I'm out of here!


----------



## ppaulusz

IAvictorinox said:


> I've never experienced so much hostility on WUS. I was curious about HAQ, bought an entry-level cosc quartz watch, posted a picture, defended my post by providing documentation of TC technology, and am now required to defend my defense. I think it meets the outer limits of the definition of HAQ but I'll bow out now.
> 
> ...For the record, *ppaulusz*, "The Citizen" is the colloquial name given to the model titled "Chronomaster." I don't own one but I know from others who keep track that they are extremely accurate (far above COSC standards). I'm probably not too far out on a limb when I say that "The Citizen" is typically more accurate than the Tissot PR100 COSC.
> 
> I'm out of here!


- You obviously do not quite understand the meaning of the word "hostility". I used words like "please" and "thanks" in my "hostile" post... just for the record!
- This is the Chronomaster from Citizen: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-kyotoya-shop/13909004/ - it is not even quartz... again, just for the record!
- The ETA Precidrive is also extremely accurate (far better than the COSC standards)... just for the record!


----------



## ronalddheld

Mr. Moderator still wonders about the value of this thread.


----------



## wbird

IAvictorinox said:


> I've never experienced so much hostility on WUS. I was curious about HAQ, bought an entry-level cosc quartz watch, posted a picture, defended my post by providing documentation of TC technology, and am now required to defend my defense. I think it meets the outer limits of the definition of HAQ but I'll bow out now.
> 
> ...For the record, *ppaulusz*, "The Citizen" is the colloquial name given to the model titled "Chronomaster." I don't own one but I know from others who keep track that they are extremely accurate (far above COSC standards). I'm probably not too far out on a limb when I say that "The Citizen" is typically more accurate than the Tissot PR100 COSC.
> 
> I'm out of here!


Don't sweat it dude, your watch obviously meets all the requirements to be here. Yep you're also right "The Citizen" and Chronomaster have been terminology used interchangebly here for years, and is how this watch is refered to in Hodinkee as recently as September of 2018. Your response was fine.

You are also correct in assuming that those Citizen watches will almost certainly perform better than the Precidrive in yours, mine, and most every other Precidrive watch that folks have measured recently. If you have a Certina, Tissot, Chis Ward, or any other watch with that movement that is getting 5 s/yr great, if it doesn't well its not supposed to no recourse.Those Citizen watches on the other hand can be sent back if they don't meet those 5 s/yr specs.

As far as I know this thread is simply "eye candy" and is the 4th most viewed thread all time on this forum. Obvoiusly pretty popular, a lot of people seem to think it has value.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

ppaulusz said:


> . . .
> - This is the Chronomaster from Citizen: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-kyotoya-shop/13909004/ - it is not even quartz... again, just for the record!
> . . .


I believe IAvictorinox was clearly referring to Citizen's current lineup of "The Citizen" watches (many labeled "Chronomaster") that have quartz movements rated at +/-5 seconds/year ( https://citizen.jp/the-citizen/index.html ), successors to the movements described in your 2009-2016 thread ( https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/history-citizen-319903-2.html ), not vintage mechanical Chronomasters.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## tomchicago

I like seeing wrist shots of HAQ's. HAQ to me is anything <= 10 SPY, self-contained, no GPS, no radio, no Bluetooth.


----------



## ronalddheld

Mr. Moderator adjusted the current HAQ limit to <= 10 s/y not that long ago.


----------



## ppaulusz

ronalddheld said:


> Mr. Moderator adjusted the current HAQ limit to <= 10 s/y not that long ago.


Obviously you mean <= 10 s/y by performance (applied technologies) not by promise (marketing slogans) as otherwise it makes no sense at all.
This forum should know better. Current 32kHz thermocompensated (digitally by inhibition) movements perform very much alike regardless of manufacturers. Small but meaningful differences are the results of better/finer thermocompensation algorithm (hash table) and careful calibration out of the factory. This latter one is not an issue if the movement is equipped with a digital calibration terminal as it allows precise fine-tuning at any time for any environment (wearing habit, etc.).

Here is an example of applied technologies vs marketing promises: in the year 2001 the COSC certified Breitling Aerospace featured a thermocompensated quartz movement (manufactured by ETA) with digital calibration terminal. Marketing-wise it was interpreted many ways:
1) It is rated <= 25,5 s/y because of the COSC.
2) It is rated <= 15 s/y because that is how Breitling marketed it.
3) It is rated <= 10 s/y because that is how ETA marketed the movement (member of the ETA Thermoline family).
So that is marketing for you! This forum should not pay much attention to that!
What was the real performance of that Breitling Aerospace? Well, it was performing well within 4 seconds per year (mine was like less than 2 seconds). If one was lucky then that is how the watch was set out of the factory. Otherwise thanks to its digital calibration terminal it could be recalibrated even by the end-user to achieve the well within 4 seconds/year precision/accuracy. In that example the applied technologies were better than the marketing claims.
We know very well that it can be the other way around as well like with the Pulsar (Seiko) PSR-10 or the Seiko 8F movements just to pick two when marketing claims were not backed by applied technologies. Applied technologies are the key and we can forget the marketing slogans because the marketing departments won't make any watch be more precise/accurate unlike the applied technologies! 
Not to mention the careful wordings of those marketing claims... One can't compare the The Citizen's accuracy specs to the Longines VHP's or the COSC's either because there is no set norms/standards so pay attention to the very careful wordings and realize that you are trying to compare apples to oranges...


----------



## lawtaxi

Just bought a Certina C032.851.11.057.02.

Great Value; chronometer and 200M water resistance.

What is not to like?


----------



## ronalddheld

ppaulusz said:


> Obviously you mean <= 10 s/y by performance (applied technologies) not by promise (marketing slogans) as otherwise it makes no sense at all.
> This forum should know better. Current 32kHz thermocompensated (digitally by inhibition) movements perform very much alike regardless of manufacturers. Small but meaningful differences are the results of better/finer thermocompensation algorithm (hash table) and careful calibration out of the factory. This latter one is not an issue if the movement is equipped with a digital calibration terminal as it allows precise fine-tuning at any time for any environment (wearing habit, etc.).
> 
> Here is an example of applied technologies vs marketing promises: in the year 2001 the COSC certified Breitling Aerospace featured a thermocompensated quartz movement (manufactured by ETA) with digital calibration terminal. Marketing-wise it was interpreted many ways:
> 1) It is rated <= 25,5 s/y because of the COSC.
> 2) It is rated <= 15 s/y because that is how Breitling marketed it.
> 3) It is rated <= 10 s/y because that is how ETA marketed the movement (member of the ETA Thermoline family).
> So that is marketing for you! This forum should not pay much attention to that!
> What was the real performance of that Breitling Aerospace? Well, it was performing well within 4 seconds per year (mine was like less than 2 seconds). If one was lucky then that is how the watch was set out of the factory. Otherwise thanks to its digital calibration terminal it could be recalibrated even by the end-user to achieve the well within 4 seconds/year precision/accuracy. In that example the applied technologies were better than the marketing claims.
> We know very well that it can be the other way around as well like with the Pulsar (Seiko) PSR-10 or the Seiko 8F movements just to pick two when marketing claims were not backed by applied technologies. Applied technologies are the key and we can forget the marketing slogans because the marketing departments won't make any watch be more precise/accurate unlike the applied technologies!
> Not to mention the careful wordings of those marketing claims... One can't compare the The Citizen's accuracy specs to the Longines VHP's or the COSC's either because there is no set norms/standards so pay attention to the very careful wordings and realize that you are trying to compare apples to oranges...


Yes by performance.


----------



## MarkieB

Longines VHP (admittedly photo from last month)


----------



## ppaulusz

lawtaxi said:


> Just bought a Certina C032.851.11.057.02.
> 
> Great Value; chronometer and 200M water resistance.
> 
> What is not to like?


A perfect example of a current thermocompensated quartz watch from Switzerland so it is definitely HAQ thanks to the applied technologies!
And a perfect example of bad marketing in view of the applied technologies but perfectly in-line with perception (the COSC mark on the dial).
Some would sleep better with the thought that his watch is COSC certified and some would sleep better knowing that his watch is extremely accurate thanks to the applied technologies. Unfortunately, COSC has lost a great deal of its prestige as only Swiss-made watches can be considered for the certificate (you see, again: it's foremost marketing - otherwise non-Swiss-made movements would be also considered for the COSC certificate purely by merit of applied technologies)...


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

The Citizen Chronomaster AQ4020-03E


----------



## JimD303

Bulova Moon Watch.


----------



## EricSkiDude

My 1989 Seiko Majesta 9533-5000 which I got a while back.


----------



## EricSkiDude

Here's my 1979 Seiko King Quartz twin quartz 9923-7000. JDM watch with original dial, crystal and band. Classy old girl, but it doesn't keep time like it used to. It now runs fast by a few seconds per day and probably should be serviced.


----------



## mystic nerd




----------



## jvspin

Been looking a while for this one. CTQ57-0954.


----------



## tvterry1

The one I wear everyday, my 96B259.








The old guy from WV.....
tvterry1


----------



## jkpa

Certina DS-2 Precidrive


----------



## stockae92

TC HAQ quartz caliber 5666


----------



## HarambeeStar

My first HAQ and it's a beauty. Grand Seiko SBGF021










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonEdward

My Longines Conquest VHP...........+/- 5 seconds a year.....


----------



## Dankoh69

Dankoh69


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## VoxVirtus

Just so happens that my humble Citizen E111 caliber has been keeping atomic time


----------



## ppaulusz

Just to keep up with the latest trend: my extremely humble *Casio ProTrek PRW-1100YTJ-1JF* has been keeping atomic time since day one and that was many years ago...


----------



## John MS

Enjoying the Seiko King Quartz with 9923 movement.


----------



## jvspin

VoxVirtus said:


> Just so happens that my humble Citizen E111 caliber has been keeping atomic time


That's incredible! Considering it's not a radio controlled or HAQ movement.

What was the time period between setting and taking the photo, one day?


----------



## jvspin

ppaulusz said:


> Just to keep up with the latest trend: my extremely humble *Casio ProTrek PRW-1100YTJ-1JF* has been keeping atomic time since day one and that was many years ago...


Now you should know better...

What's next? One of the moderators posting a picture of an automatic that's right on NIST time?


----------



## ronalddheld

No way I am Posting any mechanical watches here.


----------



## akitadog

Today as many days ahead, Sinn UX SDR. My only HAQ watch, but also now one of 5 watches.

Will reduce more but the UX is here for ever.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## stockae92

Z-33


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## phillygoat

Beautiful SBGN001. I've been looking for one of those.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## EricSkiDude

Any pictures? I have two KQ twin quartz with the 9923 movement.


----------



## tvterry1

Picture a few days old, but watch I am wearing today. 96B257


----------



## mystic nerd




----------



## GMT-man

This new one. Had to get my passport out to justify the GMT complication...


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## gmads

GMT-man said:


> This new one. Had to get my passport out to justify the GMT complication...
> 
> View attachment 13883373


Love everything about this - can't wait to see one in blue in person as well.


----------



## sickondivers

TRASER P59


----------



## das997

SBGX115 ... Almost never on the bracelet. Rubber, Sailcloth, NATO...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

sickondivers said:


> TRASER P59


How is that HAQ? No TC, AFAIK.


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueoracle

Figure I should make my first forum post eventually.


----------



## Dankoh69

...









Dankoh69


----------



## sickondivers

G-Shock


----------



## ronalddheld

sickondivers said:


> G-Shock


Nice but not HAQ.


----------



## Tom-HK

Getting things back on track...


----------



## nycddancer

Seiko 5S42









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## tvterry1

My Bulova 96B259 with new band.;-)


----------



## jah

Does +- 5 seconds per year count? LOL


----------



## Mr.Jones82

jah said:


> Does +- 5 seconds per year count? LOL


Indeed. Mine says howdy!


----------



## AJS

Nice Longines, love that dark blue dial.


----------



## sickondivers

TRASER #Switzerland


----------



## ronalddheld

sickondivers said:


> TRASER #Switzerland


That is not HAQ. Mr. Moderator is considering deleting posts with ordinary quartz watches in the future.


----------



## gaijin

ronalddheld said:


> That is not HAQ. Mr. Moderator is considering deleting posts with ordinary quartz watches in the future.


I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## Rhodocene

Just arrived today, my first HAQ! Longines Conquest V.H.P. 41mm
I generally take photos of all my watches on the day they arrive, before they get scratched and worn.

View attachment DSC_8404.jpg


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## ronalddheld

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 13925175


This is a quartz watch with TC? ETA 955.652?


----------



## ppaulusz

ronalddheld said:


> This is a quartz watch with TC? ETA 955.652?


No, Ron, it's not a quartz with TC... it's not even an ordinary quartz... it's a mechanical movement, an automatic...


----------



## gaijin

ronalddheld said:


> This is a quartz watch with TC? ETA 955.652?


I had the time, so I dug around a little.

Here's the product page which identifies this watch as a quartz using ETA 955.652 which meets the standards of DIN 8319: https://www.wempe.com/en/watches/brands/wempe-glashuette-i-sa/wempe-zeitmeister-quarz/zeitmeister-quarz-wm040003

Here's the link to DIN 8319 specifications: https://www.wempe.com/en/the-company-wempe/the-family-company/wempe-glashuette/testing-facility

Note: Spec for Average Daily Rate (Gd) measured in Seconds/Day is -0.3 < Gd < 0.1

This means the acceptable rate is -0.3 - +0.1 Seconds/Day. To put that into HAQ terms, -109.6 - +36.5 Seconds/Year.

No mention of TC anywhere.

HTH


----------



## gaijin

ppaulusz said:


> No, Ron, it's not a quartz with TC... it's not even an ordinary quartz... it's a mechanical movement, an automatic...


Oops! Check again. Here's the product page for the watch: https://www.wempe.com/en/watches/brands/wempe-glashuette-i-sa/wempe-zeitmeister-quarz/zeitmeister-quarz-wm040003

OK?

HTH


----------



## ppaulusz

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 13925175


Would you let us know, please, whether you have this:
Glashütte Uhren von Wempe - Uhren nach deutscher DIN Norm
or this:
https://www.wempe.com/en/watches/br...-zeitmeister-quarz/zeitmeister-quarz-wm040003


----------



## devmartin

Seiko vfa haq for its day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

All right. The sniping needs to stop. How about agree to let this thread be eye candy, which, IMO, that was its intent. I will delete posts of watches that do not belong here.


----------



## ppaulusz

ronalddheld said:


> All right. The sniping needs to stop. How about agree to let this thread be eye candy, which, IMO, that was its intent. I will delete posts of watches that do not belong here.


Let's call it eye candy: Rado Multi-function and it is a one and only modified one (by me that is) as it is fitted with an ETA Thermoline (ETA 988.352)


----------



## wbird

ronalddheld said:


> All right. The sniping needs to stop. How about agree to let this thread be eye candy, which, IMO, that was its intent. I will delete posts of watches that do not belong here.


Sounds good, just don't delete that Wempe. Just because some folks don't know how to google Wempe quartz chronometer, and for some reason can only find automatic watches, doesn't negate the fact that Wempe uses the 955.652. I'm also going to assume that movement will operate at the same level as it does in the Breitling and Sinn, or far better than the German din specs.

I also suggest prior to challenging a person or watch, it is on the person making the challenge to prove its not HAQ. For example a simple search would have shown that Wempe makes a HAQ watch, and looking at that nice pic, there was no way to conclude or suggest that it was the automatic model.

If someone posts a nice Calvin Klein watch in the future don't be surprised if it is HAQ, look it up. I'll save you the trouble this time, they make one, it uses the F07.411 movement.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

This thread makes Rolex discussions seem tame hahaha. Eye candy should probably be the rule. Hold on, let me go get a pic of my radio synced G Shock, be right back...


----------



## ronalddheld

For now, I am not deleting any posts. Mr. Moderator may change his mind if the circumstances warrent it.


----------



## stockae92

Back to the originally schedule program 

Citizen Chronometer, running +1 sec after 3 months


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Nice!! I still cannot find one to see in the metal. I want to see the white washi dial.


----------



## slow_mo

Didn't perform as well as my other HAQ. This one is +8 seconds since mid March 2018.


----------



## nodnar

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 13925175


I love the look of these, so contrasting to my kindred Sinn, and 15 yr battery life, wow.

And now some eye candy, weekend pic though...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarloaf

My Sbgn001 GMT limited edition : 0 sec deviation after 3 months...


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 13925175


Looks great! I also like the Roman numerals version on the website. What is the ballpark figure for one of these new? The online store seems to be down and I don't fancy a special trip to the London boutique without knowing.

Might be worth starting a new thread on it as there doesn't seem to be all that much on here about Wempe quartz chronometers.


----------



## Hans Moleman

Shark-sandwich said:


> Looks great! I also like the Roman numerals version on the website. What is the ballpark figure for one of these new? The online store seems to be down and I don't fancy a special trip to the London boutique without knowing.
> 
> Might be worth starting a new thread on it as there doesn't seem to be all that much on here about Wempe quartz chronometers.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/another-haq-2741426.html


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Thanks Hans.

There's one on eBay that is funnily enough titled automatic (but quartz in the description), has picture quality that looks like it was taken with the world's first camera phone, and reportedly has a an Airbus case back as opposed to the Wempe observatory. 

I've emailed the seller for better photos and a few questions about the thing. No bother if anyone else wants it I'm holding off for Baselworld before I get a HAQ.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

stockae92 said:


> Back to the originally schedule program
> 
> Citizen Chronometer, running +1 sec after 3 months


Excellent. My AQ4020-03E is also holding steady at +1 since before Christmas.


----------



## Squatcho

jkpa said:


> Certina DS-2 Precidrive


Does anyone know why the grey dial version of this watch is so much more expensive than the other versions?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## 356Cruzer

Finally, a place of refuge for those who love quality quartz watches! I'm not sure if my EZM2 qualifies as HAQ. Or is it just High End Quartz (HEQ?)

(This is my first post here so Mr Moderator please delete/relocate if I've crossed a line somewhere.)

Anyway, here's my EZM2, which I bought new in 2004, and recently used in a dive trip in the tropics.


----------



## ronalddheld

356Cruzer said:


> Finally, a place of refuge for those who love quality quartz watches! I'm not sure if my EZM2 qualifies as HAQ. Or is it just High End Quartz (HEQ?)
> 
> (This is my first post here so Mr Moderator please delete/relocate if I've crossed a line somewhere.)
> 
> Anyway, here's my EZM2, which I bought new in 2004, and recently used in a dive trip in the tropics.
> 
> View attachment 13941549


Welcome. There are stickies you can read,and searches to find what you are interested in.
This is principally a forum for intrinsic high accuracy/precision quartz watches.


----------



## ronalddheld

356Cruzer said:


> Finally, a place of refuge for those who love quality quartz watches! I'm not sure if my EZM2 qualifies as HAQ. Or is it just High End Quartz (HEQ?)
> 
> (This is my first post here so Mr Moderator please delete/relocate if I've crossed a line somewhere.)
> 
> Anyway, here's my EZM2, which I bought new in 2004, and recently used in a dive trip in the tropics.
> 
> View attachment 13941549


Welcome. There are stickies you can read,and searches to find what you are interested in.
This is principally a forum for intrinsic high accuracy/precision quartz watches.


----------



## phubbard

Just in is this exceedingly uncommon Credor Pacifique with an 8j82. 









Super reflective and hard to photograph. Beautifully made. My first Credor. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

356Cruzer said:


> Finally, a place of refuge for those who love quality quartz watches! I'm not sure if my EZM2 qualifies as HAQ. Or is it just High End Quartz (HEQ?)
> 
> (This is my first post here so Mr Moderator please delete/relocate if I've crossed a line somewhere.)
> 
> Anyway, here's my EZM2, which I bought new in 2004, and recently used in a dive trip in the tropics.
> 
> View attachment 13941549


Lovely watch, I really toyed with chasing one of these down. In the end I settled on my UX.

How's your accuracy? Mine ran -20s/yr when worn often. Now it spends most days on a cool window ledge at twice that. Still happy, just set it 15s fast at time change.

Again, great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## das997

slow_mo said:


> Didn't perform as well as my other HAQ. This one is +8 seconds since mid March 2018.


Mine is +1 since November time change to PST

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Cruzer

nodnar said:


> Lovely watch, I really toyed with chasing one of these down. In the end I settled on my UX.
> 
> How's your accuracy? Mine ran -20s/yr when worn often. Now it spends most days on a cool window ledge at twice that. Still happy, just set it 15s fast at time change.
> 
> Again, great watch!


Many Thanks!

I'm not sure what the accuracy is to be honest as I haven't bothered to measure it properly. But when I put in back on my wrist after a few weeks have passed it seems to be bang on with my iPhone's time.

I love the UX. I've been on the hunt for another high end quartz tool watch and I've narrowed down my options to a UX or an Omega 2264. So hard to choose (and even harder to justify to the Domestic CEO!)


----------



## nodnar

356Cruzer said:


> Many Thanks!
> 
> I'm not sure what the accuracy is to be honest as I haven't bothered to measure it properly. But when I put in back on my wrist after a few weeks have passed it seems to be bang on with my iPhone's time.
> 
> I love the UX. I've been on the hunt for another high end quartz tool watch and I've narrowed down my options to a UX or an Omega 2264. So hard to choose (and even harder to justify to the Domestic CEO!)


LOL, I hear that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodocene

gwet432 said:


> Just arrived today, my first HAQ! Longines Conquest V.H.P. 41mm
> I generally take photos of all my watches on the day they arrive, before they get scratched and worn.
> 
> View attachment 13913789


Quick update:
After almost 2 weeks worth of measurements, it seems to be at +2.76 SPY, which I think is great!


----------



## stockae92

1666C inside


----------



## gaijin

sickondivers said:


> TRASER


I give up. This thread is very unrewarding.


----------



## ronalddheld

gaijin said:


> I give up. This thread is very unrewarding.


See two posts up thread.


----------



## ronalddheld

gaijin said:


> I give up. This thread is very unrewarding.


See two posts up thread.


----------



## arogle1stus

I'm sporting my Bulova 96B231 262 khrtz Precisionist movement
+2 secs gain the last 6 mos. Ditto my 96B230 as well. Bulova is
owned by Citizen since 2009 so UI guess they're really Citizens
Was informed battery life would be brief. No evidence of that, yet.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Bauhus

That looks fantastic! I'm seriously considering SBGN005 (the non limited blue dial/red seconds hand, with +/- 10 secons per year deviation).



Sugarloaf said:


> My Sbgn001 GMT limited edition : 0 sec deviation after 3 months...
> 
> View attachment 13927295


----------



## tomchicago

stockae92 said:


> 1666C inside


Great watch stock. Mind the seals on this one. I had seals fail on this. I would keep it out of the water altogether really.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Heading home again


----------



## O2AFAC67

*On Spanish leather this afternoon...*

_*Whoa, take 'er easy there, pilgrim...*_


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## stockae92

tomchicago said:


> Great watch stock. Mind the seals on this one. I had seals fail on this. I would keep it out of the water altogether really.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I consider it "vintage", and i assume they are not water proof until proven the otherwise. 

definitely thanks for the heads up


----------



## stockae92

Mine today


----------



## RMS911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

RMS911 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is that watch HAQ???


----------



## Shark-sandwich

New purchase


----------



## darklight111




----------



## ronalddheld

Shark-sandwich said:


> New purchase


Shark, what model is that one?


----------



## Shark-sandwich

ronalddheld said:


> Shark-sandwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> New purchase
> 
> 
> 
> Shark, what model is that one?
Click to expand...

It's the Seiko 'Spirit' SBQL001 Ron, with a 8F33 movement so not strictly HAQ (thermocompensated) but it could have achieved 20 SPY at one point if worn regularly.

Very happy with it, perfect size at ~37mm, it's finished very nicely, second hand is hitting most of the markers, the bracelet has hollow end links but isn't rattling and feels quite hefty and good quality (will get it on a strap soon though). Previous owner clearly took good care of it so thanks if they're on here too.

Party trick is when you quickly pull out and push back the crown, the second hand leaps 5 seconds for each year in the leap year cycle (currently 3) and then the date counts down to the number of the month before it all resets to where it should be - had no idea it did that before googling the 8F manual.


----------



## ronalddheld

Shark-sandwich said:


> It's the Seiko 'Spirit' SBQL001 Ron, with a 8F33 movement so not strictly HAQ (thermocompensated) but it could have achieved 20 SPY at one point if worn regularly.
> 
> Very happy with it, perfect size at ~37mm, it's finished very nicely, second hand is hitting most of the markers, the bracelet has hollow end links but isn't rattling and feels quite hefty and good quality (will get it on a strap soon though). Previous owner clearly took good care of it so thanks if they're on here too.
> 
> Party trick is when you quickly pull out and push back the crown, the second hand leaps 5 seconds for each year in the leap year cycle (currently 3) and then the date counts down to the number of the month before it all resets to where it should be - had no idea it did that before googling the 8F manual.


Thanks,as I did not recognize that model.


----------



## ronalddheld

Shark-sandwich said:


> It's the Seiko 'Spirit' SBQL001 Ron, with a 8F33 movement so not strictly HAQ (thermocompensated) but it could have achieved 20 SPY at one point if worn regularly.
> 
> Very happy with it, perfect size at ~37mm, it's finished very nicely, second hand is hitting most of the markers, the bracelet has hollow end links but isn't rattling and feels quite hefty and good quality (will get it on a strap soon though). Previous owner clearly took good care of it so thanks if they're on here too.
> 
> Party trick is when you quickly pull out and push back the crown, the second hand leaps 5 seconds for each year in the leap year cycle (currently 3) and then the date counts down to the number of the month before it all resets to where it should be - had no idea it did that before googling the 8F manual.


Thanks,as I did not recognize that model.


----------



## Pete26

This one and it has lume


----------



## ferrarif1fan

My one and only watch...my Seamaster 2264.50 with Longines 237.2 circuit board from a VHP.


----------



## Hans Moleman

ferrarif1fan said:


> My one and only watch


Quality not quantity.


----------



## stockae92

My 9F


----------



## Rocket1991

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 14048941


S2000?


----------



## Mister X

Rocket1991 said:


> S2000?


Ooooh, looks like an AP1 at that (9,000 redline!).


----------



## ronalddheld

Bobbyha77 said:


> Presaro II


Not an HAQ watch,AFAIK.
Mr. Moderator is going to start actively deleting posts of ordinary quartz watches.


----------



## ronalddheld

Bobbyha77 said:


> Presaro II


Not an HAQ watch,AFAIK.
Mr. Moderator is going to start actively deleting posts of ordinary quartz watches.


----------



## Barbababa

ronalddheld said:


> This is a quartz watch with TC? ETA 955.652?





ppaulusz said:


> No, Ron, it's not a quartz with TC... it's not even an ordinary quartz... it's a mechanical movement, an automatic...


Yes, it´s the ETA955.652 Thermocompensated HAQ also known as "Superquartz" by Breitling. Specified to 10spy and DIN Chronometer


----------



## Barbababa

Grand Seiko SBGV223 My everyday companion, very versitile with black dial


----------



## Barbababa

ferrarif1fan said:


> My one and only watch...my Seamaster 2264.50 with Longines 237.2 circuit board from a VHP.
> 
> View attachment 14063697


That´s one cool mod. to do! I am thinking of putting the ETA 955.652 in my Longines Conquest Heritage. Just love the idea of a real sleeper mod. Not belonging in this thread, but my Junghans Max Bill MEGA have that same idea, the looks of a ´60s watch with plexi and that Max Bill design along with radiocontrol


----------



## Barbababa

ferrarif1fan said:


> My one and only watch...my Seamaster 2264.50 with Longines 237.2 circuit board from a VHP.
> 
> View attachment 14063697


That´s one cool mod. to do! I am thinking of putting the ETA 955.652 in my Longines Conquest Heritage. Just love the idea of a real sleeper mod. Not belonging in this thread, but my Junghans Max Bill MEGA have that same idea, the looks of a ´60s watch with plexi and that Max Bill design along with radiocontrol ;-)


----------



## RC65

Got this Certina DS-8 HAQ about a month ago, wore it for a couple weeks, then put another watch into rotation to keep things fresh...but after a few days realized I really wanted that Certina back on my wrist...and so now it is.


----------



## Covenant

Just swapped in a Bond-style NATO for my Credor HAQ with 8J81 movement, I think it dresses down fairly well:


----------



## mi6_

Just landed.... Certina DS Action Precidrive.


----------



## Covenant

And just picked up my second Credor, a Twin Quartz with 14k gold bezel and 10 Bar water resistance:


----------



## Real Artman

Does Vhp count?


----------



## Dankoh69

Dankoh69


----------



## ronalddheld

Real Artman said:


> Does Vhp count?


Depends if it has a TC movement.


----------



## ronalddheld

Real Artman said:


> Does Vhp count?


Depends if it has a TC movement.


----------



## wristrocket

Certina DS-2


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Tom-HK

gr8sw said:


> View attachment 14120623


What movement has that Square got?


----------



## ronalddheld

Tom-HK said:


> What movement has that Square got?


No idea if that watch has an HAQ movement.


----------



## ronalddheld

Tom-HK said:


> What movement has that Square got?


No idea if that watch has an HAQ movement.


----------



## supawabb

gaijin said:


> I give up. This thread is very unrewarding.


Priceless! I have been reading page after page after page and thought the same thing. Well said :-!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thermocompensated HAQ Breitling B-1...


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tvterry1

New Lunar Pilot, (Picture taken yesterday)

















tvterry1
The old guy from WV.....


----------



## joelscott7

Got this last week, my first HAQ


----------



## joelscott7

Got this last week, my first HAQ

View attachment 14148361


----------



## [email protected]

2019 Bulova Lunar Pilot in all its polished steel glory










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

My GADA Buddy sbgv223


----------



## f2002q

I took this a few days ago, but I've been wearing this everyday now. It's pretty light and actually comfortable for its size!!


----------



## Barbababa

Sportig an early a660 from 2001. “Close to the heart of people everywhere”


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday


----------



## Wolfsatz

Another Lunar Pilot

MoonWatch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~




----------



## ronalddheld

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> View attachment 14194883
> 
> View attachment 14194885
> 
> View attachment 14194887


That Seiko has a TC movement or higher frequency oscillator than 32KHz?


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

hi, the 8f35 runs at 192khz, it's rated for +/-20spy, not TC but thermo-desensitized


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## tvterry1

My Lunar Pilot on a Sport Strap.....Picture taken a few days ago, but watch is on my wrist as I type this.....:roll:









tvterry1
The old guy from WV.....


----------



## London006

Aerospace


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## NicoD

Mine has been on my wrist the whole weekend &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## gaijin

sickondivers said:


> #TRASER


By what measure is that a HAQ (High Accuracy Quartz)?


----------



## ronalddheld

gaijin said:


> By what measure is that a HAQ (High Accuracy Quartz)?


It is gone, now.


----------



## gaijin

ronalddheld said:


> It is gone, now.


Thanks! :-!

I'm sure I'm not the only one who likes to browse this thread to find out if there are any intersting, extant HAQ offerings that I am overlooking. When the thread is polluted with non-HAQ watches, it just leads to frustrating investigation only to find that what looked interesting is indeed not HAQ after all.


----------



## Rokovakian

Nothing unusual to see here, but this is slowly overtaking all of my other watches for wrist time.


----------



## BCitizen

Rokovakian said:


> Nothing unusual to see here, but this is slowly overtaking all of my other watches for wrist time.


Just curious, whats the +/- on the average per week ?


----------



## Hans Moleman

ppaulusz said:


> Exactly, the carefully worded specifications are the products of the marketing departments (just marketing as you put it) and therefore we should not pay too much attention to them. On the other hand, the applied technologies are the products of the engineering departments and therefore we should pay plenty attention to them.


The real techo's, and they must exist there, aren't too keen on public exposure. But if you can get it from their mouths that would be gold worth.


----------



## ppaulusz

ronalddheld said:


> Should technical discussions be part of an essentially eye candy thread?


Ron, you are the moderator so it's up to you. You can delete any of the post including my ones however the info in the last couple of posts (yes, the technical stuff) have more merits than the rest of the 50 something pages even though that these ones are strictly speaking off-topic in this thread but definitely key ones for the understanding of HAQ and the HAQ forum in general. So do as you please!;-)


----------



## ronalddheld

I was not going to delete posts, just move them to a new or other appropriate thread, most likely later today, ET.
Edit:
Posts have been moved.


----------



## LARufCTR

ferrarif1fan said:


> My one and only watch...my Seamaster 2264.50 with Longines 237.2 circuit board from a VHP.
> 
> View attachment 14063697


This is A+.....


----------



## Covenant

Today's Credor with the 8J81 movement:


----------



## koolpep

Grand Seiko SBGX261


----------



## Barbababa

AB9000-61e is my casual wear, monday-friday


----------



## Barbababa

The seconds hand on that is just so sharp


----------



## tbgreen

The Chronomaster


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## stockae92




----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

GS on OEM Crocodile & GS Deployant


----------



## Rhodocene

Skeptical said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see your V.H.P and raise you another:
View attachment 14391551


----------



## zircular

I've been enjoying this one for the last month or so. It's my first "nice" quartz watch and definitely my first HAQ:









The C7 Rapide Chrono COSC LE uses an ETA 251.264 BD. Chris Ward claims 10 spy thanks to TC and after the first month since I set it I suspect that's doable. It's still dead on atomic time. My only complaint is that I've done more research into HAQ pieces and I feel I'll end up poorer for it.


----------



## Houston Grey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Have owned this one for quite over a year and I love rediscovering it after spinning through a few mechanicals.
View attachment 14406975


----------



## ferrarif1fan

Still my one and only. A modded Seamaster 2264.50 with a VHP heart. Just added a shark mesh bracelet which I love.


----------



## Relo60

Hello fellow HAQs:-!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## fastfras

Without a doubt the best timekeeper I own, + .5 sec total in 6 weeks.


----------



## Pit Boss




----------



## Cannonball

Cannonball said:


> My one and only. Citizen CTQ57-1025.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Changed the battery today. Love this watch and it's seen a lot of wrist time. Many more scratches than the previous picture.


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## Houston Grey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

I'm only eyeballing it with the WatchTracker app, but my VHP is dead on after 33 days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Thinking of trying one of Certina's DS Action Chronometers next. Interested in a non-diver looking piece. They're the same 41mm size as the diver pictured, 200M and hard to resist at less than $300.


----------



## Fergfour

Skeptical said:


> I'm only eyeballing it with the WatchTracker app, but my VHP is dead on after 33 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried on the 41mm version today at my local AD and I'm happy with the size. The white version actually looked very nice to me too.


----------



## Cannonball

This came in today. Everyone says "it looks better in person" but I feel that's generally an over exaggeration.

But this REALLY DOES look better in person. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Just one second early with the phonecam this afternoon... :-|


----------



## Tomc1944

Great watch. Blue dial is amazing at how it turns different colors with the light.


----------



## Heljestrand

GS 9F


----------



## Relo60

Giving some wrist time for this Breitling Colt SQ.

Have a great day. Life is fleeting:-!


----------



## dwalby

Fergfour said:


> I tried on the 41mm version today at my local AD and I'm happy with the size. The white version actually looked very nice to me too.


I went with the white because I already have 2 blue watches, one black one, and the contrast on the carbon fiber version wasn't very good. I like it pretty well, but would prefer they'd done the minute markers in black instead of red.

I also found the 43mm version to be a bit too large/heavy, whereas the 41mm version felt just right.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Theo951

Extreme rare to find and already Vintage the Junghans 4 MHz Certified Chronometer in Full Set.
The "official" accuracy was between 0,05 and 0,08 sec/day.
The watch was presented 1978 for a price of 898 Deutsche Mark (steel modell).
2000 pieces were produced at total.
The only 4MHz Wirst watch ever made in Germany.














Thanks for watching
Theo


----------



## Tom-HK

Theo951 said:


> Extreme rare to find and already Vintage the Junghans 4 MHz Certified Chronometer in Full Set.
> The "official" accuracy was between 0,05 and 0,08 sec/day.
> The watch was presented 1978 for a price of 898 Deutsche Mark (steel modell).
> 2000 pieces were produced at total.
> The only 4MHz Wirst watch ever made in Germany.
> View attachment 14512127
> 
> View attachment 14512133
> 
> Thanks for watching
> Theo


Lovely watch. That's the model 4880, isn't it? I had (but sadly sold) the all-gold version (model 7900). I still have one of the prototypes of this watch, though. And they are every bit as accurate as my Crystron 4 Mega and my Omega 4 MHz.


----------



## ppaulusz

Tom-HK said:


> Lovely watch. That's the model 4880, isn't it? I had (but sadly sold) the all-gold version (model 7900). I still have one of the prototypes of this watch, though. And they are every bit as accurate as my Crystron 4 Mega and my Omega 4 MHz.


Yes, I can confirm that: all of these 4,19MHz models are very accurate and perform similarly even after all those years!:-!


----------



## Theo951

Thank you for your positive feedback.
According to the Junghans History data back in 1978 Junghans was the world 1st to present a 4-MHz-Quartz-Chronometer as wristwatch.
I have two of them and both are about just about 0,10 Sek/Day after all those years. With the trimmer can be adjusted back to factory specs.

Here is another example of HAQ from Japan based also back in 1978 as Seiko development milestone.
*Seiko Twin Quartz Superior cal 9983A-8000*

































Best Regards
Theo


----------



## ppaulusz

Theo951 said:


> ...Here is another example of HAQ from Japan based also back in 1978 as Seiko development milestone.
> *Seiko Twin Quartz Superior cal 9983A-8000...*


*

Here are my Seiko Twin Quartz Superior watches (9983-8030 and 9681-5000):*


----------



## Tom-HK

Theo951 said:


> Thank you for your positive feedback.
> According to the Junghans History data back in 1978 Junghans was the world 1st to present a 4-MHz-Quartz-Chronometer as wristwatch.
> I have two of them and both are about just about 0,10 Sek/Day after all those years. With the trimmer can be adjusted back to factory specs.
> 
> Here is another example of HAQ from Japan based also back in 1978 as Seiko development milestone.
> *Seiko Twin Quartz Superior cal 9983A-8000*
> 
> View attachment 14517241
> 
> 
> View attachment 14517243
> 
> 
> View attachment 14517245
> 
> 
> View attachment 14517247
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> Theo


The first 4 MHz watch to be certified as a chronometer, perhaps, but only because Citizen wasn't able to have its equally accurate 4 MHz watches of 1975 onwards certified by European observatories.

Separately, I do like the old Seiko Twin Quartz. I have had a couple of Seiko Superiors identical to yours and a blue dial version of ppaulusz's SQ (both 9983s, of course). I will say that compared to the 4 MHz watches, the Twin Quartz watches are an absolute pain to regulate (though 5 SPY in 1975 is still seriously impressive, no matter how awkward it was to achieve).


----------



## ppaulusz

Tom-HK said:


> ...I will say that compared to the 4 MHz watches, the Twin Quartz watches are an absolute pain to regulate (though 5 SPY in 1975 is still seriously impressive, no matter how awkward it was to achieve).


I can confirm that I had similar experiences like yours.


----------



## ppaulusz

Tom-HK said:


> ...I will say that compared to the 4 MHz watches, the Twin Quartz watches are an absolute pain to regulate (though 5 SPY in 1975 is still seriously impressive, no matter how awkward it was to achieve).


Both movements are the pinnacles of 1970s quartz from the point of view of accuracy/precision and ahead of the Rolex OysterQuartz. The Omega 2.4MHz is also part of the triumvirate... and of course the Junghans 4MHz.
The HAQ of the 1970s:
- Omega Marine Chronometer 2.4MHz 
- Seiko Twin Quartz Superior
- Citizen Crystron 4 Mega
- Junghans 4MHz Chronometer
- Rolex OysterQuartz
What a decade!:-!


----------



## tomchicago

Vintage Seiko Spirit with 5E31 movement. Cleaned up crystal, new strap, haven't serviced movement yet but she's running very well.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## ferrarif1fan

Still my one and only watch. It's an Omega Seamaster 2264.50 quartz. I installed a Longines VHP circuit board, which adds thermocompensation. I've got it calibrated to under 10 spy now. I also added a second hand and bezel from the Planet Ocean. I recently bought a sharks mesh band for it and LOVE it! Brings a smile to my face pretty much every time I put it on.

BTW, If I remember correctly, I believe my mod turns the base Omega 1538 movement into what was the Omega 1441 movement, which was the thermocompensated movement used in some of the Pre-Bond 200M Seamasters.


----------



## Barbababa

CTQ57-0933


----------



## gaijin

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 14535641
> CTQ57-0933


Beautiful pic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Barbababa

dwalby said:


> I went with the white because I already have 2 blue watches, one black one, and the contrast on the carbon fiber version wasn't very good. I like it pretty well, but would prefer they'd done the minute markers in black instead of red.
> 
> I also found the 43mm version to be a bit too large/heavy, whereas the 41mm version felt just right.


I have seen that a 36mm version is out now. MOP with rocks, white with or without rocks. It´s marked as a ladies model, but I think the white without rocks will look great on smaller wrists


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Barbababa said:


> I have seen that a 36mm version is out now. MOP with rocks, white with or without rocks. It´s marked as a ladies model, but I think the white without rocks will look great on smaller wrists


Agreed, it has the same style as the 41 & 43mm versions (https://www.longines.com/watches/conquest/l3-316-4-76-6).


----------



## [email protected]

Making it difficult to wear anything else.


----------



## harald-hans

The Citizen Chronomaster AQ4030-51L ...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## househalfman




----------



## pantagruel

Tissot PR100.


----------



## Pete26




----------



## Mr.Ludwig

A 1971 quartz vfa. Not that amazing by today's technology standards but in 1971 it was very impressive.


----------



## ronalddheld

Mr.Ludwig said:


> A 1971 quartz vfa. Not that amazing by today's technology standards but in 1971 it was very impressive.
> View attachment 14595071


Did you buy it in 1971?


----------



## ronalddheld

Mr.Ludwig said:


> A 1971 quartz vfa. Not that amazing by today's technology standards but in 1971 it was very impressive.
> View attachment 14595071


Did you buy it in 1971?


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

ronalddheld said:


> Did you buy it in 1971?


Heh, no. I wasn't even alive then. :^) I just meant that it was impressive tech for it's time.


----------



## Cannonball

Citizen 4030-51L

Ever since I got my first Citizen HAQ, I thought one day they would come out with a eco-drive version.

I have the red, this is the blue and the green arrives tomorrow. I like my mechanics, but the beauty of these HAQ have have a great place admiration from me.


----------



## brandon\

Mr.Ludwig said:


> A 1971 quartz vfa. Not that amazing by today's technology standards but in 1971 it was very impressive.
> View attachment 14595071


VFA? Very F_cking Accurate?


----------



## brandon\

Cannonball said:


> pic removed by mod
> 
> Citizen 4030-51L
> 
> Ever since I got my first Citizen HAQ, I thought one day they would come out with a eco-drive version.
> 
> I have the red, this is the blue and the green arrives tomorrow. I like my mechanics, but the beauty of these HAQ have have a great place admiration from from me.


Wrong pic bruh.


----------



## Cannonball

Double post


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

brandon\ said:


> VFA? Very F_cking Accurate?


Very finely adjusted but that works too.


----------



## [email protected]

Today's HAQ.


----------



## Dania

AQ4030-51E


----------



## Pete26

Aerospace Evo for me









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Pete26 said:


> Aerospace Evo for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


Forgot how the lume looked.


----------



## ronalddheld

Pete26 said:


> Aerospace Evo for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


Forgot how the lume looked.


----------



## [email protected]

Different day, same HAQ.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Cannonball

I hope this counts. +/-20 yps


----------



## ronalddheld

Cannonball said:


> I hope this counts. +/-20 yps


You mean s/y?


----------



## ronalddheld

Cannonball said:


> I hope this counts. +/-20 yps


You mean s/y?


----------



## Pete26

ronalddheld said:


> Forgot how the lume looked.


Sweet isn't it?

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

My one and only HAQ.


----------



## [email protected]

Once again.


----------



## harald-hans

Backside still with foil ...


----------



## Dania

Perfect...what is the model number? Case material?


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Cannonball

harald-hans said:


> Backside still with foil ...


How did you grab one of those!?

Jealous!!


----------



## Cannonball




----------



## harald-hans

Dania said:


> Perfect...what is the model number? Case material?


https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/AQ6021-51E.html


----------



## harald-hans

Cannonball said:


> How did you grab one of those!?
> 
> Jealous!!


Ordered it directly after the Baselworld 2019 ...


----------



## RegularStormy

On a new strap


----------



## clarencek

harald-hans said:


> Ordered it directly after the Baselworld 2019 ...


Just Amazing.


----------



## Barbababa

Respect B! It’s a little pricey for me but what a great watch  I hope that they will make it with a date in the future, then it could be the exit watch for me. I think the white gold have the best colour of the current lineup, but they’re all beautiful


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## blfan

Barbababa said:


> Respect B! It's a little pricey for me but what a great watch  I hope that they will make it with a date in the future, then it could be the exit watch for me. I think the white gold have the best colour of the current lineup, but they're all beautiful


Add 100m water resistance and it will be my next watch.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mintyjim

Sunday morning hangover watch..


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jacobkg

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 14651631


Beautiful! What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-HK

The slightly chillier weather of late has given me an excuse to wear a waistcoat, give the usual HAQs a rest, and bring this out:


----------



## Barbababa

It´s a The Citizen A660-H27228


----------



## Lou P

Do these count? 40+ years and still around 1 second per month...although it does drift with temperature.


----------



## ronalddheld

Lou P said:


> Do these count? 40+ years and still around 1 second per month...although it does drift with temperature.
> 
> View attachment 14669879


Yes it does.


----------



## ronalddheld

Lou P said:


> Do these count? 40+ years and still around 1 second per month...although it does drift with temperature.
> 
> View attachment 14669879


Yes it does.


----------



## Mystic Traveller

Oldies but goldies.. *E510 - H3312 TA*


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## blfan

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14686137


Did you attached the wrong photo?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14686137


Nice watch, but not HAQ.


----------



## ronalddheld

gaijin said:


> Nice watch, but not HAQ.


True, it is not.


----------



## ronalddheld

gaijin said:


> Nice watch, but not HAQ.


True, it is not.


----------



## kris1942

This is my DIY, HAQ, built for about $130 it has a Vostok 420 case, movement ETA E63.111, Longines dial and hands been wearing it for the last month still spot on time.


----------



## ronalddheld

kris1942 said:


> This is my DIY, HAQ, built for about $130 it has a Vostok 420 case, movement ETA E63.111, Longines dial and hands been wearing it for the last month still spot on time.
> View attachment 14690215


Could you post a movement shot, when you can?


----------



## ronalddheld

kris1942 said:


> This is my DIY, HAQ, built for about $130 it has a Vostok 420 case, movement ETA E63.111, Longines dial and hands been wearing it for the last month still spot on time.
> View attachment 14690215


Could you post a movement shot, when you can?


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## RegularStormy

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 14712863


Nice. What model is that?


----------



## RegularStormy

The diffuse light from a cloudy day makes this dial pop!









Edit: but not with tapatalk resizing. Doh!


----------



## Eadward

Pic is a few weeks old...


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Armament 1200X674 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Cannonball




----------



## O2AFAC67

Arm candy... literally. ;-)

B-1 UTC Mints 1280X800 dk by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## dwalby

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 14725583


which model number is this, can't seem to find it in a search.


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek




----------



## Barbababa

It’s a old ctq57-0933. I’m thinking of adding the ctq57-0934 with white dial and blue second hand...


----------



## Nolander

Got this for Christmas today. My wife is the best (although I basically told her which one to get).


----------



## Cannonball




----------



## jvspin

Just in.


----------



## Tom-HK

jvspin said:


> Just in.


Ooo, a CTS57! You don't see many of those around.


----------



## jvspin

Very happy to finally find one, been looking for a few years.


----------



## Showdown2608




----------



## kris1942

ronalddheld said:


> Could you post a movement shot, when you can?


 This is the movement fitted but its still under test, its still a work in progress I have to make up a sleeve for the crown seal, I will be opening the case at the end February so will take some shots.its keeping great time has been worn every day for the past two months.


----------



## Lornholio

I picked up this The Citizen A660 not long ago as a bit of an impulse buy - had been keeping my eyes open for something a little smaller and dressier than my other watches, something like a Tudor Prince, but saw this at a decent price and bought it thinking I could flip it if I didn't click with it, as HAQ has always interested me. I wasn't too convinced with it on the stock shiny black leather strap but glad I tried it on this brown one (Museum Calf leather from Jones In Tokyo) and really love it now. Might try a flat black leather strap on it sometime too. The 35mm dial seemed too small initially but now it's the opposite - feels right at home on my 6.75" wrist and my 39mm Damasko feels a little big. In a little over three months it has gained 1.5 seconds, pretty impressive.

Any help with the reference number for this one? The case back says The Citizen 2003, C067 in the centre and A660-T003133 around the outside. I think I saw an old post in here from someone asking about a very similar looking watch from a different year and a reply stated it was a CTQ57-something but can't find that post now.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Lornholio said:


> . . .
> 
> I think I saw an old post in here from someone asking about a very similar looking watch from a different year and a reply stated it was a CTQ57-something but can't find that post now.


Perhaps this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/citizen-chronomaster-ctq57-0953-pictures-1605714.html ?


----------



## Lornholio

stolen-gmt-master said:


> Perhaps this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/citizen-chronomaster-ctq57-0953-pictures-1605714.html ?


No, the one I remember was an identical dial to mine, a pre-Chronomaster A660, I think a couple of years before or after 2003 but looked the same.


----------



## tomchicago

This is very sharp. Which model number is it?



Barbababa said:


> View attachment 14712863


----------



## Barbababa

Nolander said:


> Got this for Christmas today. My wife is the best (although I basically told her which one to get).


I´m thinking of adding that model as my new every day watch. Please post som more pictures of the dial in light conditions


----------



## Barbababa

I think its "just" a "The Citizen". Just around that time (2002-2003) is when the Chronomaster text appears on the dial and the CTQ57-xxx line starts. I have a black CTQ57-0933 from 2004 with the same case, but different hands, dial and indices. It´s kind of the same case and hands as the 1995- model with the early caliber. The caliber A660 came 2000, so you have an early model with that caliber but before the CTQ with Chronomaster on the dial. Yours is a A660 -T003133


----------



## Nolander

Barbababa said:


> I´m thinking of adding that model as my new every day watch. Please post som more pictures of the dial in light conditions


I absolutely will post more pics in better light (tomorrow when the lighting is better here). It has been my daily wear for a couple weeks now, it's very light weight and a great size.


----------



## Nolander

It can be a little difficult to read at a glance in low light due to the lack of contrast, but overall I love it.


----------



## das997

Citizen CTQ57-0934. An older model, but I just received it from Sakura .... Love it. 35mm, A660, lume, 100m water resist. Damn near my GOAT.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf

Longines


----------



## Barbababa

Tnx for the great inspiration pics


----------



## Barbababa

Congratulations! I have the black dial with bracelet, and it´s a real favorite


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## jvspin

das997 said:


> Citizen CTQ57-0934. An older model, but I just received it from Sakura .... Love it. 35mm, A660, lume, 100m water resist. Damn near my GOAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I like the applied metal batons used for the minute markers. Do the newer Chronomasters still have that?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

jvspin said:


> I like the applied metal batons used for the minute markers. Do the newer Chronomasters still have that?


Sure looks like they do: https://citizen.jp/product/the-citizen/lineup/detail.html?tag=0


----------



## jvspin

Hmmm...I can't tell from those photos. In case there is a misunderstanding, I'm wondering about the individual minute markers, not the 5 min markers.


----------



## ronalddheld

The minute markers do not look to be applied.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

jvspin said:


> Hmmm...I can't tell from those photos. In case there is a misunderstanding, I'm wondering about the individual minute markers, not the 5 min markers.


Sorry, my mistake, I thought you meant the 5 minute markers. o|


----------



## das997

ronalddheld said:


> The minute markers do not look to be applied.


They are.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## das997

jvspin said:


> I like the applied metal batons used for the minute markers. Do the newer Chronomasters still have that?


Don't think so...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

das997 said:


> They are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I stand corrected.


----------



## cybernaut1

The Breitling Aerospace Evo on my smallish 6.5 in wrist for reference.


----------



## Nolander




----------



## jvspin

das997 said:


> They are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk





ronalddheld said:


> I stand corrected.


I think that phoIo is from his CTQ57-0934 so you may not be mistaken regarding the newer models.


----------



## Barbababa

No they do not. They paint them in thick silver paint now.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Barbababa

That´s one hell of a beauty! Is the bracelet a true 7 piece or are they attached in rows? My 7 piece Chronomaster bracelets are in rows, but the 9 piece that my eco-drive ONE have is a true 9 piese, very smooth


----------



## jvspin

^^^^
Wow! Now that's an HAQ!


----------



## harald-hans

Barbababa said:


> That´s one hell of a beauty! Is the bracelet a true 7 piece or are they attached in rows? My 7 piece Chronomaster bracelets are in rows, but the 9 piece that my eco-drive ONE have is a true 9 piese, very smooth


I am not really understand what you mean - here are two pic´s for you - maybe it clears your question ...


----------



## Barbababa

An der Unterseite können Sie sehen, dass es Reihen und keine losen Verbindungen gibt (sorry if my google translate from Swedish is not correct)
Very nice pics of a very nice watch


----------



## Nolander

I've been wearing this every day for nearly a month.


----------



## O2AFAC67

"SuperQuartz" B-1


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## zeit_time

Breitling and breakfast


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Armament 1200X674 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Sliderule 1280X800 POST! by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Davido22

Credor Signo


----------



## ronalddheld

Davido22 said:


> Credor Signi


Did you mean to type Signo?


----------



## Davido22

Signo it is


----------



## das997

Citizen Chronomaster CTQ57 - put it on a red crocodile strap and it's now the best looking watch in my collection.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tmt

A1010-54E


----------



## ronalddheld

das997 said:


> Citizen Chronomaster CTQ57 - put it on a red crocodile strap and it's now the best looking watch in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Different look with that strap.


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Sectional crop 1200X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Barbababa

Wearing my modified Longines with E64.111 today. New strap and domed sapphire along with the movement


----------



## tmt

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 14831199
> 
> Wearing my modified Longines with E64.111 today. New strap and domed sapphire along with the movement


That's gorgeous!


----------



## RegularStormy

New to me. Let the strap search commence!


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 14831199
> 
> Wearing my modified Longines with E64.111 today. New strap and domed sapphire along with the movement


 .
This is really beautiful. Which model is this and do you know if it is made in gold or rose gold case?


----------



## Barbababa

It´s the La grande Classique Précense L4.790.4.12.2 and yes, it´s avalible in yellow gold on steel and with some different dial styles. I have the golden L4.790.2.12.2 as well. _Not_ modified though (exept for the strap)  It´s a very versitile model, very thin and clean so it fits well att dressed up occasions. At the same time, a modern size (38,5mm) and with date window and seconds hand, so perfect for evyry day usage. NOT a sports watch obviously with 3atm. I could se this as _the one watch_ material


----------



## D50

CTQ57-0955 Chronomaster


----------



## bluecamowhite

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Flight Timer








I don't know if it's a thermocompensated movement or not, but it sure has the performance of one. I change it when the time changes, but I don't think it's ever been more than two seconds off. I love this watch.


----------



## ronalddheld

bluecamowhite said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Flight Timer
> View attachment 14835529
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's a thermocompensated movement or not, but it sure has the performance of one. I change it when the time changes, but I don't think it's ever been more than two seconds off. I love this watch.


Is not HAQ, you are just fortunate.


----------



## ronalddheld

bluecamowhite said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Flight Timer
> View attachment 14835529
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's a thermocompensated movement or not, but it sure has the performance of one. I change it when the time changes, but I don't think it's ever been more than two seconds off. I love this watch.


Is not HAQ, you are just fortunate.


----------



## cave diver

I can't find anything about this movement (ETA E49.531), so I don't know its tolerance. It was a display model so I don't have the original manual either. Does anyone know whether it's a HAQ movement?

Certina DS multi-8









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

cave diver said:


> I can't find anything about this movement (ETA E49.531), so I don't know its tolerance. It was a display model so I don't have the original manual either. Does anyone know whether it's a HAQ movement?
> 
> Certina DS multi-8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another non HAQ movement. If you are uncertain about whether the movement is HAQ, please do not post it here.


----------



## cave diver

ronalddheld said:


> Another non HAQ movement. If you are uncertain about whether the movement is HAQ, please do not post it here.


so sorry to spoil the sanctity of your special space. I have a legitimate reason to expect that it may be HAQ, and thought maybe other enthusiasts might, MIGHT be more knowledgeable and interested to provide a clue about this unique movement from a company that is known for its affordable HAQ offerings. Kindly direct me to a reference that says that this *isn't* a HAQ and I'll move the [email protected]#% along.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Barbababa

cave diver said:


> so sorry to spoil the sanctity of your special space. I have a legitimate reason to expect that it may be HAQ, and thought maybe other enthusiasts might, MIGHT be more knowledgeable and interested to provide a clue about this unique movement from a company that is known for its affordable HAQ offerings. Kindly direct me to a reference that says that this *isn't* a HAQ and I'll move the [email protected]#% along.


What @ronalddhead means is, that in this thread we ONLY post what HAQ we are wearing today. It´s not a thread for questions or other topics Just pics of HAQ watches. I am sure there are threads where you can ask or search information about your watch (a quick google search gives the answer NO on your watch) and even in this section the question was asked and answered https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/eta-e49-351-therm-ocompensated-768367.html


----------



## harald-hans

The one and only real HAQ in the moment ... :-d ;-)


----------



## Barbababa

That´s such a amazing watch  I am very interested to see what Citizen will show this Basel 2020 since they are "The Japanese brand" this year (Seiko and Casio not attending). I am considering a rotation in my watch box and aquiring a cal.0100 this year


----------



## O2AFAC67

Decided to slap one of my OEM calf straps onto the Bomber for a photo shoot and to wear today... 

B-1 Ext Stores Crop 1360X768 WP by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## essay59

Slr003 today









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander

My one and only HAQ. I am very happy with it.


----------



## gaijin

essay59 said:


> Slr003 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


What evidence do you have that this watch has a thermocompensated movement and has demonstrated performance within +/- 10 seconds/year?

My suspicion is that this is not HAQ.

HTH


----------



## ronalddheld

Nolander said:


> My one and only HAQ. I am very happy with it.


Is that an 8F35 movements in it?


----------



## essay59

Well, not thermocompensated but it has an 8f35. Haven't people posted about their sbcm seikos on this thread?

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

essay59 said:


> Well, not thermocompensated but it has an 8f35. Haven't people posted about their sbcm seikos on this thread?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Yes, not going to delete your posts.


----------



## chadcs8972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

gaijin said:


> What evidence do you have that this watch has a thermocompensated movement and has demonstrated performance within +/- 10 seconds/year?
> 
> My suspicion is that this is not HAQ.
> 
> HTH


I _think_ it´s equipped with Seiko 8f, and that´s HAQ


----------



## Barbababa

gaijin said:


> What evidence do you have that this watch has a thermocompensated movement and has demonstrated performance within +/- 10 seconds/year?
> 
> My suspicion is that this is not HAQ.
> 
> HTH


I _think_ it´s equipped with Seiko 8f, and that´s HAQ. I hade the sbcm023 with that movement...


----------



## Haf

gaijin said:


> What evidence do you have that this watch has a thermocompensated movement and has demonstrated performance within +/- 10 seconds/year?
> 
> My suspicion is that this is not HAQ.
> 
> HTH


It's a 8F35 powered watch, no worries here obviously if the movement hasn't been changed.


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 UTC T337 800X500 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Barbababa

New battery on my little favorite


----------



## Nolander




----------



## Gerry.GEG

New pride and joy.


----------



## RegularStormy

New strap that was supposed to be for my GS, but The Citizen is a thief. It even has a GS buckle.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Barbababa

Always brings a smile to me b-)


----------



## umarrajs

B55:


----------



## jkpa

Finally FINALLY mine. Found brand new in Holland with the help of a fellow WIS.

DS2 HAQ PreciDrive - LE - one of 1888.


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Ash Wednesday! After reading thirty pages of this thread I realize that my Thermal compensated GPS watch is not HAQ. I got on this thread because of a growing interest in The Citizen Chronomaster. When I get one I will post it here. Enjoy ;-)


----------



## Tom-HK

4.19 MHz prototype from 1975.


----------



## ronalddheld

aafanatic said:


> Happy Ash Wednesday! CC9000-51A F900 Thermal Compensated GPS . (I am not sure this is welcome here )


I know of no Citizen GPS watch that is thermocompensated, so it does not belong here.


----------



## aafanatic

ronalddheld said:


> I know of no Citizen GPS watch that is thermocompensated, so it does not belong here.


This is thermal compensated to 60 SPY |>


----------



## Tom-HK

aafanatic said:


> This is thermal compensated to 60 SPY |>


It is spec'd to 5 seconds per month, this is true, but it is not thermocompensated. The movement's unusually tight spec is one of the reasons I chose one of these Citizens over the Seiko offering, but I'm sorry to say it does not count as HAQ.


----------



## ronalddheld

aafanatic said:


> This is thermal compensated to 60 SPY |>


Show me the specs that explicit state TC.


----------



## ronalddheld

aafanatic said:


> This is thermal compensated to 60 SPY |>


Show me the specs that explicit state TC.


----------



## zeit_time




----------



## jkpa

Of course the new addition. Love it.


----------



## gaijin

aafanatic said:


> This is thermal compensated to 60 SPY |>


As others have pointed out, this watch is not HAQ.

It's a great watch, I own the 30th Anniversary model of the F990 module Satellite Wave GPS Promaster (https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/promaster/topics/baselworld_2019/)

Here are the published specs:









If kept within the "normal operation temperatures," it will most likely perform to +60 Seconds/Year. This is not anywhere near the +10 Seconds/Year HAQ spec, and the movement is not thermocompensated.

So... very nice watch, great movement, a plethora of very impressive features, but not HAQ.

Here's mine:










HTH

Edit to add:

Just to be sure there is no misunderstanding, My watch is the F990 movement and the specs I show above are for that movement. Your movement is the F900 movement, and even though the accuracy specs are the same, here are the F900 specs for clarity:


----------



## Nolander

My one and only HAQ. Haven't taken it off for >2 months now.


----------



## Tom-HK

I have got modern HAQs, I swear. They just don't move me quite as much as my vintage HAQs.

(Not the most flattering light, I admit, but this is a well-used watch and not a display box darling)


----------



## aafanatic

I've just finished reading this thread from beginning to end. I have learned so much. I want to apologize for posting a non-HAQ photo in this thread. Having seen that you guys have to deal with that about every tenth post started to wear me down. I totally understand how any one of you could lose patience every once in i while. When I get a Chronomaster I will post it here, until then I will keep reading and learning. Thank you|>|>


----------



## Tom-HK

aafanatic said:


> I've just finished reading this thread from beginning to end. I have learned so much. I want to apologize for posting a non-HAQ photo in this thread. Having seen that you guys have to deal with that about every tenth post started to wear me down. I totally understand how any one of you could lose patience every once in i while. When I get a Chronomaster I will post it here, until then I will keep reading and learning. Thank you|>|>


This is a great response and if high precision timepieces are your thing then I hope you find a HAQ that you like. They don't all have to be as expensive or as hard to source as a Citizen Chronomaster, but we are always pleased to see those.

Other non-HAQ watches seen on this thread include vintage Seiko Superiors - but _not_ the Twin Quartz version, Seiko Astron, a Seiko VFA (though I would let that one pass for historical reasons), a Seiko Kinetic, a Seiko Marinemaster and several mechanical watches of various brands. At least the Citizen GPS offering _is_ higher-than-usual accuracy.


----------



## Tom-HK

Prototype Junghans Megaquarz (4.19 MHz).


----------



## Nolander




----------



## Cannonball




----------



## Barbababa

Oldschool this monday


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Bund facet wrist 3-11-20 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Tom-HK

Barbababa said:


> Oldschool this monday


Hmmm... I love old school Seiko HAQs (I have Grand Quartz, Superior, Majesta, King Quartz, Superior), but... Sometimes these models are Twin Quartz (or Twin Mode Quartz) and sometimes they are single quartz. Where they are Twin Quartz (or Twin Mode Quartz) then they are thermocompensated and they are HAQ. Otherwise they are not. The one in the picture appears to have a single quartz emblem on the dial. The Twin Quartz emblem is basically double that.

Are you sure this is HAQ?


----------



## Barbababa

No, you are absolutely correct in your observation! This is NOT twin HAQ. My bad, next time I will post my Twin 4843. No batteries in it at this time though


----------



## Barbababa

Adding a pic of a genuine HAQ to make a mends ;P Seiko GQ 9940-8010


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning! Wearing my Morgenwerk M2-1 ... it's a monster!


----------



## O2AFAC67

This morning it's once again the absolute one-off kitting of B-1, UTC, *ultra* rare 353A faceted Pilot bracelet (intended for Windrider series "Headwind") and a Coombs Bund pad. Guess I just really like a unique kit with IMO aviator watch "wrist presence" ... ;-) b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## Nolander




----------



## ryanpenal0sa

Is this considered HAQ? Seiko SZSJ005.


----------



## ronalddheld

ryanpenal0sa said:


> Is this considered HAQ? Seiko SZSJ005.
> 
> View attachment 14956849


If the movement is not TC, then no.
Spec says +- 15 s/m.


----------



## Barbababa

ryanpenal0sa said:


> Is this considered HAQ? Seiko SZSJ005.
> 
> View attachment 14956849


8t67 is rated to 15spm, so NO


----------



## trott3r

Citizen chronomaster AQ60 ecodrive its got lume


----------



## Haf

GS


----------



## Nolander

I know I keep posting this, but I don't have anything else to do for a while.


----------



## Barbababa

Sporting my oldtimer from 2001 this pale day


----------



## mcnuggets1543

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

Trying to give them all some time now during corona days. Ctq57-1201


----------



## Barbababa

I must say that it´s a beauty. I am no fan of chapter rings with seconds markers, I prefer them on the dial like yours.


----------



## Barbababa

Stunning photo! Seeing your pic makes me miss my old sbgv 223, I wish GS would put the same details into the sbgx line (applied index next to date and covered secons center).


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ronalddheld

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Your watch picture is not visible.


----------



## ronalddheld

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Your watch picture is not visible.


----------



## Tom-HK

ronalddheld said:


> Your watch picture is not visible.


I'm going to bet it's a Breitling.


----------



## NedM

Woah! Crazy cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NedM

Love the applied indices and snowflake-esque dial!


----------



## Barbababa

Sporting my office-HAQ today.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Nolander




----------



## phubbard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronalddheld

phubbard said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Which movement is in that watch?


----------



## ronalddheld

phubbard said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Which movement is in that watch?


----------



## jvspin

phubbard said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Really like that watch but it's an E766 movement and not HAQ.


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing

First GS.

View attachment 14993959


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmorin




----------



## slow_mo

HAQ with a ⭐


----------



## Sharky

This one today:

2020-04-03_02-02-39 by mcridland, on Flickr

Mark


----------



## GUTuna

Morgenwerk M2-X Perrarus


----------



## Nolander

Same as usual for me.


----------



## GUTuna

Rear of the Morgenwerk for today


----------



## GUTuna

Final entry in my series - The lume shot!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jkpa




----------



## Barbababa

I´m yet to decide...






Thin classic on gator or sporty steel on bracelet?


----------



## Nolander




----------



## nitro450exp




----------



## RickHoliday

New to me 41mm. Loving it so far, but the bracelet is too tight. I'll post on WTB in case anyone has a couple links they'd like to sell.


----------



## koolpep




----------



## Cannonball




----------



## daveolson5

These are my two favorite quartz watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OutOfSpec

I thought Rolex OysterQuartz are not HAQ?


----------



## Tom-HK

OutOfSpec said:


> I thought Rolex OysterQuartz are not HAQ?


They were the world's first thermocompensated quartz watches and all but the first few were COSC Quartz Chronometer certified. They were definitely HAQ back in the day.

We often give vintage HAQs an easy pass, here on F9, even if they wouldn't qualify as HAQ today, because these were very cool, very highly engineered movements from the earliest days of quartz (wrist watch) technology when all sorts of new and exciting things were being tried, such as dual oscillators, high frequency oscillators, twin mode oscillators and thermistors. No-one is going to turn their back on the one HAQ that Rolex made just because the technology is now a bit dated.

Frankly, I wish they'd gone ahead with the 5335.


----------



## Barbababa

Tom-HK said:


> They were the world's first thermocompensated quartz watches and all but the first few were COSC Quartz Chronometer certified. They were definitely HAQ back in the day.
> 
> We often give vintage HAQs an easy pass, here on F9, even if they wouldn't qualify as HAQ today, because these were very cool, very highly engineered movements from the earliest days of quartz (wrist watch) technology when all sorts of new and exciting things were being tried, such as dual oscillators, high frequency oscillators, twin mode oscillators and thermistors. No-one is going to turn their back on the one HAQ that Rolex made just because the technology is now a bit dated.
> 
> Frankly, I wish they'd gone ahead with the 5335.


I´m not that in to Rolex now a days, but if they were to make a new Oysterquartz with a modern movement I would buy one for sure.


----------



## Barbababa

Ctq57-1201


----------



## Relo60

😃😷Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Nolander

New month, same watch


----------



## Barbababa

CTQ57-1201


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Boomerdw

*Grand Seiko SBGX119*









SBGX119 JDM


----------



## Watch19

*Re: Grand Seiko SBGX119*

Classic looks in a classic size. Nice.


----------



## Boomerdw

*Re: Grand Seiko SBGX119*

Yes 37mm with somewhat of a bubble crystal.


----------



## Boomerdw




----------



## gaijin

*Re: Grand Seiko SBGX119*



Boomerdw said:


> View attachment 15086601
> 
> 
> SBGX119 JDM


Why is your minute hand approx. 30 seconds incorrect? Is your watch showing 2:22:30 or 2:23:30? Hardly HAQ if one can't even tell what time it is...


----------



## Boomerdw

*Re: Grand Seiko SBGX119*

Being sheltered in place I have not been wearing the watch. Last time change I did a sloppy job in setting the hands. Usually I'm very precise but under the circumstances I list let it slide. I have to set the correct time hour hand minute hands then start the movement when seconds hand is 10 seconds shy of straight up 12. Then when the minute hand comes back around to 12 it is in sync with the second hand. If I set all three hands at say 12 the minute hand will not be center of 12 when the second hand. Btw it keeps within a second between every time change. So yes HAQ.


----------



## 0utrageousfun

This quickly became my go-to for daily wear:


----------



## 0utrageousfun

This quickly became my go-to for daily wear:


----------



## JoeKing

New today, actually new yesterday.


----------



## Nolander




----------



## lilal

Recently bought pre-owned. The Citizen ctq57-1202


----------



## mtbmike

*Seiko 7n36*

Not HAQ, so it does not belong in this thread.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## johnny action

Not HAQ movement, does not belong in this thread.


----------



## Tom-HK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

A great watch in many regards. Unfortunately not HAQ.


----------



## johnny action

Daily resets on an ordinary quartz movement does not indicate intrinsic accuracy.


----------



## dumpweed

johnny action said:


> Of course it is! Accuracy guaranteed by daily automated synchronization with atomic clocks, and without human error! As highly accurate as they come!
> Even the forum guidelines agree!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/what-haq-forum-about-5039357.html

"The primary focus of the HAQ forum is intrinsic accuracy
&#8230;
Other side topics we have discussed are RC/BT/GPS watches, but they are not the primary topic."


----------



## OutOfSpec

I've been looking into Casio Oceanus (S100) and it looks like a really interesting watch. I like the idea of a solar atomic analog display in my collection, but it's not HAQ.


----------



## johnny action

dumpweed said:


> Here you go:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/what-haq-forum-about-5039357.html
> 
> "The primary focus of the HAQ forum is intrinsic accuracy
> &#8230;
> Other side topics we have discussed are RC/BT/GPS watches, but they are not the primary topic."


Here you go (I highlighted the relevant parts):








Not primary topic, but secondary topic - and it has been discussed. So, it's fair game! Yes, let's discuss!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa

Quartz chronometer, Certina Precidrive (+/-10 SPY). I hope this is the right thread for this. If not, sorry.


----------



## gaijin

johnny action said:


> Of course it is! Accuracy guaranteed by daily automated synchronization with atomic clocks, and without human error! As highly accurate as they come!
> Even the forum guidelines agree!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, not HAQ. It has a normal quartz movement, the shortcomings of which when operating autonomously, are compensated for by syncing with an external time reference.

Nice watch, but doesn't belong here.


----------



## ronalddheld

johnny action said:


> Here you go (I highlighted the relevant parts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not primary topic, but secondary topic - and it has been discussed. So, it's fair game! Yes, let's discuss!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Johnny stop posting pictures of RC/GPS watches here.


----------



## johnny action

ronalddheld said:


> Johnny stop posting pictures of RC/GPS watches here.


Are you threatening me?!? I am the great Cornholio!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed

Calvin Klein with ETA F07.401 PreciDrive movement and Arkansas Quartz:


----------



## OutOfSpec

dumpweed said:


> Calvin Klein with ETA F07.401 PreciDrive movement:
> View attachment 15122995


Very timely with the discussion going on about these (didn't you start that discussion?)! HAQ for under $50...cool! Also green dial!


----------



## Braad

Cannonball said:


>


Wow, what a dial! What is the model number?


----------



## Cannonball

Braad said:


> Wow, what a dial! What is the model number?


It's the Citizen AQ4020-54X

I have the red one as well. Beautiful watches.


----------



## Braad

Cannonball said:


> It's the Citizen AQ4020-54X
> 
> I have the red one as well. Beautiful watches.


Thanks, it was a lazy question on my behalf. I found it after a google search, I should have done that first, but I was compelled to post!


----------



## Barbababa

the pic is five days ago, byt it´s on today as well


----------



## Cannonball




----------



## Emrejagger

Cannonball said:


>


Wow this resembles a grand seiko so much to me

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander

Same as usual for me


----------



## gr8sw

early Swiss quartz, 70's high-tech |>


----------



## gaijin

gr8sw said:


> early Swiss quartz, 70's high-tech |>


I can find no info supporting the HAQ status of this Berios watch. Do you have any info indicating it has a thermo-compensated quartz movement with the requisite precision to demonstrate +10 seconds/year performance?

TIA


----------



## ronalddheld

gr8sw said:


> early Swiss quartz, 70's high-tech |>


unless this watch has one of the first quartz movements, this is just an ordinary watch, historically.


----------



## ronalddheld

gr8sw said:


> early Swiss quartz, 70's high-tech |>


unless this watch has one of the first quartz movements, this is just an ordinary watch, historically.


----------



## Cannonball

Struggling to take this one off lately.


----------



## Barbababa

Inspired by the new release from Wempe I am wearing my ctq57-0853


----------



## RegularStormy

Swapped over to a suede strap for today.


----------



## signum8

VHP with Barton Navy Blue Silicone strap.


----------



## ronalddheld

signum8 said:


> VHP with Barton Navy Blue Silicone strap.
> 
> View attachment 15164279


Are there other colored silicone straps?


----------



## ronalddheld

signum8 said:


> VHP with Barton Navy Blue Silicone strap.
> 
> View attachment 15164279


Are there other colored silicone straps?


----------



## signum8

Yes, the Barton Elite comes in several colors: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GRK4TLX

They have silver buckle elites and less expensive smooth silicone straps.


----------



## Barbababa

After a swift delivery I am enjoying this little fellow


----------



## ronalddheld

test post.


----------



## gaijin

ronalddheld said:


> test post.


Looks like it worked


----------



## Cannonball

ronalddheld said:


> test post.


Nearly 8000 posts, and this is a test?

Hijacked.

But to keep it going...


----------



## ronalddheld

It was a test to see if this thread would stay unlocked.


----------



## RegularStormy

I'm glad this thread is open again.


----------



## wingwang97

I may as well join the chronomaster party (Excuse the dry hands, COVID got me washing my hands 24/7)


----------



## jvspin

wingwang97 said:


> I may as well join the chronomaster party (Excuse the dry hands, COVID got me washing my hands 24/7)
> 
> View attachment 15338043


A beauty!


----------



## Cannonball

wingwang97 said:


> I may as well join the chronomaster party (Excuse the dry hands, COVID got me washing my hands 24/7)
> 
> View attachment 15338043


Outstanding watches. Don't think they'll get their just dues, partly because so few LE were made (but true LE's) and they're just not shouting "look at me!!"

I have a trio of the red, green and blue. The texture of each dial is different. The red is obviously banging and in your face, but the green goes from vibrant to a dull grey in the right light. The blue is smooth most of the time, but when the light hits it right, you can really see the paper grain it in.










Great watches!!!


----------



## jkpa

Brand new dial installed - original dial was faded when I got the watch new from the AD in March this year. Now it's perfect!


----------



## wingwang97

Cannonball said:


> Outstanding watches. Don't think they'll get their just dues, partly because so few LE were made (but true LE's) and they're just not shouting "look at me!!"
> 
> I have a trio of the red, green and blue. The texture of each dial is different. The red is obviously banging and in your face, but the green goes from vibrant to a dull grey in the right light. The blue is smooth most of the time, but when the light hits it right, you can really see the paper grain it in.
> 
> Great watches!!!


I wish I had enough money to buy all 3 haha. I was initially leaning towards the green model, but as you said, it's more subtle and muted. The red model is more vibrant and has that textured appearance, even in low light, and that's what ultimately won me over.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## jvspin

This one has a washi paper dial like the new chronomasters.


----------



## 41Mets

Just arrived in trade

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RegularStormy

Got a new strap.


----------



## tro_jan

Grail vintage quartz: Seiko Superior Twin Quartz, with an annual rate of ±5 per year.
That's 99.99998% accuracy. If we make that a 4-digit decimal, then we'll be having 100.0000%


----------



## Nolander

Same one as always. I played with the Garmin Instinct Solar for a few days, but in the end I always come back to this watch. It's not coming off my wrist for a while.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Nolander said:


> Same one as always. I played with the Garmin Instinct Solar for a few days, but in the end I always come back to this watch. It's not coming off my wrist for a while.


Difficult to think of 2 more different watches than The Citizen & a Garmin!


----------



## Nolander

drunken-gmt-master said:


> Difficult to think of 2 more different watches than The Citizen & a Garmin!


Very true, which is exactly why I am back to the Citizen. At this point in my life, I don't care about counting steps, I have a Garmin GPS for my bike, and I don't have a need for all day heart rate. I might as well enjoy wearing a nice watch.


----------



## Gerry.GEG

GS.


----------



## jvspin

^^^Interesting that the motif on the dial is the same one used on some of the single quartz vintage models.


----------



## Gerry.GEG

Yes, they did that on purpose to honor the 50th anniversary. SBGN009 | COLLECTIONS | Grand Seiko


----------



## Barbababa

jvspin said:


> ^^^Interesting that the motif on the dial is the same one used on some of the single quartz vintage models.


It´s a "quartz" symbol that Seiko have used for a long time at a lot of models in the past. Single symbol for single crystal and double symbol for double crystals. And since this is a LE jubilee model celebrating quartz it´s a cool choice








here you have the double quartz symbol (or twin quartz as they were called).


----------



## jkpa

DS2 today


----------



## jvspin

CTQ57-0955 Today


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## brianinCA

Grand Seiko SBGF021


----------



## Pongster

The only HAQ in my stash


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## RegularStormy

Couldn't decide which strap to wear today


----------



## ava1ar

Mood color - RED.
Not sure if Accutron II considered HAQ here, but it is definitely not an ordinary quartz...


----------



## ava1ar

Another 262 kHz Bulova I have in collection. This one has remarkable sweeping second hand.


----------



## jvspin

CTQ57-0954


----------



## jvspin

Very thin watch with 18k bezel, 0330 +/-10s/yr movement.


----------



## Tom-HK

jvspin said:


> Very thin watch with 18k bezel, 0330 +/-10s/yr movement.
> View attachment 15399313
> 
> View attachment 15399315


I have an 0330 movement in an Exceed pocket watch. I had to source replacement batteries (SR914SW) from Japan and the shipping cost was exorbitant due to regulations on shipping lithium cells. I just couldn't find the right battery outside of Japan.

Have you had to do a battery change yet? If so, were you able to source batteries locally?


----------



## jvspin

Tom-HK said:


> I have an 0330 movement in an Exceed pocket watch. I had to source replacement batteries (SR914SW) from Japan and the shipping cost was exorbitant due to regulations on shipping lithium cells. I just couldn't find the right battery outside of Japan.
> 
> Have you had to do a battery change yet? If so, were you able to source batteries locally?


Hi Tom,
The SR916SW, which are readily available, also fit. The difference is the 914 is gold colored and the 916 is silver.

I also bought some of the 914 batteries from Japan but used a proxy service (zenmarket) and sent them along with a few watches I bought through the same proxy. There was no issue or additional charges.

Jiim


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## jvspin

EBS74-1945 25th Anniversary. A690 movement, circa 2002.


----------



## badgerracer

Picked up my first HAQ today. It is a bit larger than I normally go (I was planning on buying the 37.5mm version, but saw a deal on this that I couldn't pass up). This thing is almost "sell all my other watches" good. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

^^ Fantastic Citizen!!


----------



## ava1ar

King of HAQ today...


----------



## tomchicago

Barbababa what kind of accuracy are you experiencing with this one? I recall the 8J doesn't have a trimmer.


Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15403529


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Christopher Ward C65 AM GT AAQ-615.


----------



## Barbababa

tomchicago said:


> Barbababa what kind of accuracy are you experiencing with this one? I recall the 8J doesn't have a trimmer.


To early to tell, I just got it  But from earlier experience with 8j it will probably perform like a ETA e64.111 (+5s-dst)


----------



## ava1ar

*drunken-gmt-master*
Can you provide some details about this piece?


----------



## Kilovolt

ava1ar said:


> *drunken-gmt-master*
> Can you provide some details about this piece?











Christopher Ward C65 AM GT Limited Edition.


Hi everyone, Found this by coincidence on the Christopher Ward website yesterday C65 AM GT Limited Edition | Christopher Ward Then saw Worn&Wound did an advertorial today Christopher Ward's New Aston Martin Inspired Chronograph Has a Movement Worth Talking About - Worn & Wound It's a handsome...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## badgerracer

Trying to dress down my The Citizen today with a bond nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvspin

E510 movement. Don't know the model number.


----------



## jvspin

Another E510. Don't know the model number on this one either.


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## ava1ar

Tomc1944 said:


> View attachment 15417492


Very nice watch! I am currently looking for GMT version of it with white dial.


----------



## RegularStormy

New to me...


----------



## MFoley1956

Newest addition.


----------



## Tomc1944

MFoley1956 said:


> Newest addition.
> Absolutely a stunning Watch. I love mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15424480


----------



## Nolander

I have been wearing this basically everyday since I got it in December. It's hard to find fault with this watch. Lume would be nice, but the hands are so shiny it is easy to read in pretty much every lighting condition except total darkness.


----------



## jvspin

AR4000-55E G530 movement. Thin and light, 37mm diameter, 6.3mm thick, Duratect titanium. Unlike many black face with chrome marker watches, the hands and quarter hour markers have a sandblasted finish that makes them easy to read regardless of the viewing angle or reflections from the dial.
No IAHH (independently adjustable hour hand) like you typically see in Citizen HAQ watches.


----------



## RegularStormy

Trying out a night mode on the phone camera


----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Airwolf SuperQuartz* for tonight


----------



## ava1ar




----------



## O2AFAC67

An expert Chef always uses a professional watch for timing the boiling of eggs. Often the kit is color coordinated with other tools and accessories in the professional kitchen. This morning I was able to verify the assertion...


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Barbababa

pic i a week old, but it's on today


----------



## ava1ar

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15438928
> 
> pic i a week old, but it's on today


Which Longines is this?


----------



## Barbababa

ava1ar said:


> Which Longines is this?


It´s the Presence L4 790 4. I have had it for two years now. I did not know it was a Precidrive when I bought it, I just noticed it gained +2s when it was time for DST  It continues to run at +2/+3 sp6months so I am very happy with it


----------



## gaijin

Barbababa said:


> It´s the Presence L4 790 4. I have had it for two years now. I did not know it was a Precidrive when I bought it, I just notised it gained +2s when it was time for DST  It continues to run at +2/+3 sp6months so I am very happy with it


According to Longines that watch has the Longines Caliber L157 movement which is based on the ETA 255.112.

There is nothing in the technical info from ETA (available for download here: ETA 255.112 Download) that indicates that movement is a Precidrive - or even that it is thermocompensated.

Do you have a link to anything that substantiates your claim that your Presence L4.790.4 is HAQ, or even Precidrive?

TIA


----------



## Barbababa

gaijin said:


> According to Longines that watch has the Longines Caliber L157 movement which is based on the ETA 255.112.
> 
> There is nothing in the technical info from ETA (available for download here: ETA 255.112 Download) that indicates that movement is a Precidrive - or even that it is thermocompensated.
> 
> Do you have a link to anything that substantiates your claim that your Presence L4.790.4 is HAQ, or even Precidrive?
> 
> TIA


Does Longines say that the L157 is based on the ETA 255.112 or is it you?


----------



## Barbababa

The caliber is L157.3 wich is the E64.111 Precidrive, I´m pretty sure you have asked before and that I posted a pic when changing the battery and crystal. I also have the same watch in gold colour with the same caliber


----------



## ava1ar

Barbababa said:


> Does Longines say that the L157 is based on the ETA 255.112 or is it you?


There are two very close named calibers, which are very different - L157 and L157.3. First one is really based on ETA 255.112 and nothing special at all, but L157.3 is indeed based on E64.111, which is definitely _PreciDrive caliber._


----------



## O2AFAC67

The Old Fashioned way... reading a map.


----------



## Barbababa

ava1ar said:


> There are two very close named calibers, which are very different - L157 and L157.3. First one is really based on ETA 255.112 and nothing special at all, but L157.3 is indeed based on E64.111, which is definitely _PreciDrive caliber._


I am aware of that, but is @gaijin ? I never mentioned any caliber when you asked about the model, I just told you the model and ref. nr. and said it was Precidrive.


----------



## gaijin

Barbababa said:


> Does Longines say that the L157 is based on the ETA 255.112 or is it you?


It is Longines: Longines Quartz Movements


----------



## mightymiloquinn

gaijin said:


> It is Longines: Longines Quartz Movements


They also have a spec sheet with the L157.3 on it:
https://www.longines.com/uploads/cu.../longines-technical-information-quartz-en.pdf


----------



## gaijin

mightymiloquinn said:


> They also have a spec sheet with the L157.3 on it:
> 
> 
> https://www.longines.com/uploads/customerservice/detail/cs-use-technical/pdf/longines-technical-information-quartz-en.pdf


Very helpful, thanks.


Barbababa said:


> I am aware of that, but is @gaijin ? I never mentioned any caliber when you asked about the model, I just told you the model and ref. nr. and said it was Precidrive.


I guess the source of my confusion was that when I looked up the model and ref nr, I found this: Presence L4.790.4.11.2 Product Sheet

That shows the movement to be L157 - no mention of L157.3. So, it surprised me that the watch in question has a Calibre that is not shown by Longines to be in that watch.


----------



## RegularStormy

This little guy has been great.


----------



## Barbababa

gaijin said:


> Very helpful, thanks.
> 
> I guess the source of my confusion was that when I looked up the model and ref nr, I found this: Presence L4.790.4.11.2 Product Sheet
> 
> That shows the movement to be L157 - no mention of L157.3. So, it surprised me that the watch in question has a Calibre that is not shown by Longines to be in that watch.


I did not find your comment as "confused" att all, only delivered with a bully attitude demanding proof of what I wrote, other than my word for it. Feel free to put me on your ignore-list as I will do with you ?


----------



## ronalddheld

Mr. Moderator thinks this thread should be mostly images.


----------



## Barbababa

some gold and blue nubuck brightens up the day


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Have been enjoying wearing this on a bracelet over the summer, but soon it will be time to break out the leather straps.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Grand Seiko SBGP001.


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## bombaywalla




----------



## ava1ar




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## ava1ar

New acquisition, nice match with CORSA MN™ STRAP!


----------



## Barbababa

Stated as a 8spy watch when not in RC mode by Junghans. I'm yet to see if that's true, but over the last 4 months it is +1s


----------



## bombaywalla

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15456390
> 
> Stated as a 8spy watch when not in RC mode by Junghans. I'm yet to see if that's true, but over the last 4 months it is +1s


cool!
RC -- you mean Radio Control mode? when it's talking to the Atomic Clock tower? 
I do not see any markings on the dial for RC mode ---unless i have misunderstood RC mode.


----------



## badgerracer

I just looked up the user manual for the Junghans mega solar. It is indeed radio controlled and in the absence of a signal stated tolerance is +/-8 spy. I am still fairly new to the HAQ world, but I thought only Morganwerk had watches with both intrinsic high accuracy and syncing to atomic sources. Thanks for sharing and enjoy your Junghans! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

bombaywalla said:


> cool!
> RC -- you mean Radio Control mode? when it's talking to the Atomic Clock tower?
> I do not see any markings on the dial for RC mode ---unless i have misunderstood RC mode.


Yes, the MEGA is Radio Control. Unfortunately the RC is so weak on this "specimen" that I don´t use it. Even with the app it takes more than 10 min to synchronize, so I have keept it in quartz mode. Everything is done with the seconds hand and crown, or the small hidden button, very stealth indeed  I am a bit curious of the solar version with a new caliber though, seams like a real hot-rod. Vintage design, RC, solar, HAQ, avalible with sapphire and in titanium...


----------



## ava1ar

Barbababa said:


> Stated as a 8spy watch when not in RC mode by Junghans. I'm yet to see if that's true, but over the last 4 months it is +1s


Nice dress watch! Surprised I didn't see any mention of Junghans in the HAQ forum. Did I somehow missed it?


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## termite




----------



## ronalddheld

termite said:


> View attachment 15465031


Which Aerospace version is that?


----------



## termite

Aerospace Evo night mission special edition for Saudi Arabia...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thermocompensated B-1 on Spanish Leather...


----------



## CRW161

Relatively new to HAQ, but this is now my 2nd, and also newest arrival. On the wrist today, and hopefully for some time to come:


----------



## RegularStormy

This guy is making me rethink my collection.


----------



## ava1ar

Probably best HAQ GMT out there... Born for travel but stuck at home


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## OutOfSpec

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15478138


Good looking Dolce paired with that strap! Wonder how the Dolce would look dressed down with a leather or canvas strap?


----------



## Adkskx

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15478138


Great combination with that strap I have to say, it looks bigger on your wrist than 33.5mm.


----------



## Barbababa

OutOfSpec said:


> Good looking Dolce paired with that strap! Wonder how the Dolce would look dressed down with a leather or canvas strap?


Thanks! It´s a very simple design, so I am afraid it would look really... well, simple That was kind of why I ordered this instead of keeping the all black Caiman, it needed something to take it from simple to sophisticated


----------



## Tom-HK

Wearing my Exceed with cal E511, today. It spent several months in Japan having its rate adjusted and it came back a few weeks ago. So far, it has gained less than a tenth of a second, which is very promising.


----------



## Tom-HK

I am also wearing another Exceed; this one with cal.0330. Sadly its performance is less thrilling than that of the cal. E511, having gained almost a second in the past month.

Due to ongoing problems uploaded photos from my phone to the forum in its new format, I am having to share these images as attachments.


----------



## OutOfSpec

Tom-HK said:


> Wearing my Exceed with cal E511, today. It spent several months in Japan having its rate adjusted and it came back a few weeks ago. So far, it has gained less than a tenth of a second, which is very promising.


Glad to see it repaired and back in spec!


----------



## Tom-HK

OutOfSpec said:


> Glad to see it repaired and back in spec!


Yeah, it's still early days, but I am hopeful. The results so far are really good. When I compare this to the last time Citizen 'serviced' the watch, I get the distinct feeling that they tried to do it properly this time.


----------



## Adkskx

Barbababa said:


> Thanks! It´s a very simple design, so I am afraid it would look really... well, simple That was kind of why I ordered this instead of keeping the all black Caiman, it needed something to take it from simple to sophisticated


yep. simple yet elegant. hard to beat the combination of those two


----------



## OutOfSpec

Barbababa said:


> Thanks! It´s a very simple design, so I am afraid it would look really... well, simple That was kind of why I ordered this instead of keeping the all black Caiman, it needed something to take it from simple to sophisticated


No doubt that strap you have elevates the Dolce. I do think that, pairing it with a custom leather distressed-type strap would bring out a different side to it. Perhaps more casual but still retaining interest.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Barbababa




----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt009au




----------



## Shark-sandwich

My SBQL001 on a new distressed leather strap from watchgecko.


----------



## bombaywalla

Just inquiring --- are the Wempe Iron Walker Chronometer, Sinn EZM Chronometer, Grand Seiko & Seiko Perpetual Calendar HAQ watches?
It seems to me that the Chronometer quartz watches are +/-25 sec/year & I have no idea of the GS & Seiko Perp Cal....


----------



## badgerracer

Just got this in the mail. Black and orange just in time to be spooky for Halloween 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

bombaywalla said:


> Just inquiring --- are the Wempe Iron Walker Chronometer, Sinn EZM Chronometer, Grand Seiko & Seiko Perpetual Calendar HAQ watches?
> It seems to me that the Chronometer quartz watches are +/-25 sec/year & I have no idea of the GS & Seiko Perp Cal....


My Sinn UX uses the ETA 955.652 which is just HAQ, I set the date every short month. I get somewhere around -20 sec a year. When I get the battery changed in about 5 more years, I'll ask if they can bump that up to dead on or fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ava1ar

Precista PRS-18Q on Borealis Green Rubber Strap









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-HK

bombaywalla said:


> Just inquiring --- are the Wempe Iron Walker Chronometer, Sinn EZM Chronometer, Grand Seiko & Seiko Perpetual Calendar HAQ watches?
> It seems to me that the Chronometer quartz watches are +/-25 sec/year & I have no idea of the GS & Seiko Perp Cal....


There's a bit to unpack, here. First of all, whilst we generally talk about HAQs as being thermocompensated watches designed to perform at 10 SPY or better, in practice we often accept the somewhat looser COSC quartz chronometer spec as indicating membership of the HAQ club, not least because just about all of ETA's thermocompensated movements carry a 10 SPY factory spec, regardless of whether they might also be given a COSC certificate.

We also tend to accept historic HAQs from the time when there were a variety of approaches to achieving high accuracy and when thermocompensation was not a COSC requirement. These watches might have factory specs of up to 20 SPY.

The Wempe Iron Walker Chronometer meets chronometer spec under German standards, which are not as tight as the standards currently used by the COSC in Switzerland. That being said, the ETA movement used by Wempe comes in only two varieties - one that is a high-accuracy, thermocompensated movement, and one that is a rather more pedestrian 15 SPM version. The only version that could meet the German chronometer standard is the thermocompensated movement, which would also meet the Swiss standard. There are a few 'ifs' and 'buts' involved, but if you will forgive a couple of broad generalisations and allow for a highly likely assumption or two, then we can say that the Wempe Iron Walker is, on the balance of probability, HAQ.

Sinn EZM Chronometer meets COSC quartz chronometer standard and there is little dispute about its being HAQ.

Grand Seiko watches are thermocompensated and spec'd at the factory to either 10 SPY or 5 SPY. Being Japanese watches they will never get COSC chronometer certificates, however it is universally accepted that these are HAQ (and some of the best HAQs around).

Perpetual calendar Seikos might or might not be HAQ. Currently produced models are found under the Seiko Kinetic brand and are most definitely not HAQ. Some older models were made using the 8F32 and 8F56 calibres, which used 196kHz oscillators and were spec'd to 20 SPY. We often 'grandfather' these into the HAQ club as they would certainly have been considered HAQ back in the day.


----------



## Nolander

My one and only HAQ. I have been wearing it daily for ~10 months straight.


----------



## bombaywalla

Tom-HK said:


> There's a bit to unpack, here. First of all, whilst we generally talk about HAQs as being thermocompensated watches designed to perform at 10 SPY or better, in practice we often accept the somewhat looser COSC quartz chronometer spec as indicating membership of the HAQ club, not least because just about all of ETA's thermocompensated movements carry a 10 SPY factory spec, regardless of whether they might also be given a COSC certificate.
> 
> We also tend to accept historic HAQs from the time when there were a variety of approaches to achieving high accuracy and when thermocompensation was not a COSC requirement. These watches might have factory specs of up to 20 SPY.
> 
> The Wempe Iron Walker Chronometer meets chronometer spec under German standards, which are not as tight as the standards currently used by the COSC in Switzerland. That being said, the ETA movement used by Wempe comes in only two varieties - one that is a high-accuracy, thermocompensated movement, and one that is a rather more pedestrian 15 SPM version. The only version that could meet the German chronometer standard is the thermocompensated movement, which would also meet the Swiss standard. There are a few 'ifs' and 'buts' involved, but if you will forgive a couple of broad generalisations and allow for a highly likely assumption or two, then we can say that the Wempe Iron Walker is, on the balance of probability, HAQ.
> 
> Sinn EZM Chronometer meets COSC quartz chronometer standard and there is little dispute about its being HAQ.
> 
> Grand Seiko watches are thermocompensated and spec'd at the factory to either 10 SPY or 5 SPY. Being Japanese watches they will never get COSC chronometer certificates, however it is universally accepted that these are HAQ (and some of the best HAQs around).
> 
> Perpetual calendar Seikos might or might not be HAQ. Currently produced models are found under the Seiko Kinetic brand and are most definitely not HAQ. Some older models were made using the 8F32 and 8F56 calibres, which used 196kHz oscillators and were spec'd to 20 SPY. We often 'grandfather' these into the HAQ club as they would certainly have been considered HAQ back in the day.


Thank you Tom-HK for the detailed explanation. I did a few new things today - so many thanks!


----------



## badgerracer

One HAQ (Grand Seiko) came in yesterday, and one HAQ is going out today (The Citizen). I'll get another Chronomaster eventually, but just didn't get on with the 40mm size for a three hander 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

bombaywalla said:


> Just inquiring --- are the Wempe Iron Walker Chronometer, Sinn EZM Chronometer, Grand Seiko & Seiko Perpetual Calendar HAQ watches?
> It seems to me that the Chronometer quartz watches are +/-25 sec/year & I have no idea of the GS & Seiko Perp Cal....


The manufacturer does not provide testresults on individual watches, but provide them with COSC or Chronometer certificate instead as a proof of quality. All of the 9f:s that I have/had performes under +5spy, same goes for my Chronomasters. All of the watches I have with ETA termocompensated calibers performs similar, COSC or not. The Iron walker I have since may is still under +1s, so that will also perform better than Chronometer or COSC. You have to remember that HAQ is not something that exists outside of the forums, there is no certificate or stamp or text on the dial (exept the "new" star that GS put on their LE 9f:s). Seikos 8j is by Seiko stated to perform under +-10spy, but there is no text on the dial or other certificate of that.


----------



## Cannonball




----------



## bombaywalla

Today GS SBGN003..........
Badgerracer, looks like our resp watches arrived the same day!!


----------



## pbankey

AQ4041. Never though a Quartz watch would be one of my absolute







favorites in my all-mechanical collection.


----------



## tro_jan

HAQ Grail
JDM Seiko Diver SBCM023 with the 8F movement/ perpetual calendar



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

My white whale LE


----------



## Jolsongoude

Certina DS Action


----------



## tro_jan

Second day with this "Perp"










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## The_Old_Man

My Precisionist.... I know there is some debate regarding these watches, however this example is running + .2 sec / month.

So I think it qualifies 





  








Precisionist_98B267.jpg




__
The_Old_Man


__
Oct 27, 2020


----------



## Rafa ZC

Keithcozz said:


> Apparently, this thing ain't comin' off my wrist anytime soon...


pretty one....


----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling B-1 Professional* for this morning


----------



## ava1ar

Always wanted to try full-aluminum watch...









P.S. Reading the forum I see that Precidrive on the dial of the watch doesn't guarantee HAQ. So I will probably need to confirm the accuracy of this one myself to see it is fits +/- 10 SPY as expected or not.


----------



## Barbababa

18k Hesalite Tissot with e64.111. +2s to DST over this year. A hidden HAQ gem








Hirsch Massai Ostrich wich is really comfortable


----------



## RegularStormy

excuse the dust.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Scout308

jkpa said:


> My white whale LE
> View attachment 15511126


Sweet


----------



## sgireland




----------



## Tom-HK

Wearing a Crystron 4 Mega, today. Not sure if the image will attach. My phone doesn't love this new website at all.

On a related note, my wife said she wanted a watch that showed the date. She didn't want me to 'waste money' on buying her a new one. I took the hint and I offered her any of my watches she wanted. I steered her towards some of my seldom-worn, lower-value watches, but she went and chose my prototype Junghans Megaquarz. Mint condition. Rare as hens' teeth. So that won't be turning up here any more. It was a choice of either telling her how much I paid for it or off-handedly dismissing the watch as being of no particular value to me and changing the strap for her.

I am just grateful she didn't like the look of the Omega.


----------



## bombaywalla

Tom-HK said:


> Wearing a Crystron 4 Mega, today. Not sure if the image will attach. My phone doesn't love this new website at all.
> 
> On a related note, my wife said she wanted a watch that showed the date. She didn't want me to 'waste money' on buying her a new one. I took the hint and I offered her any of my watches she wanted. I steered her towards some of my seldom-worn, lower-value watches, but she went and chose my prototype Junghans Megaquarz. Mint condition. Rare as hens' teeth. So that won't be turning up here any more. It was a choice of either telling her how much I paid for it or off-handedly dismissing the watch as being of no particular value to me and changing the strap for her.
> 
> I am just grateful she didn't like the look of the Omega.


hmmmm....women just seem to know how to choose!!!?
Re the attached pix - I'm confused. You said she chose your Junghans Megaquartz but you posted a photo of a Citizen haq. Uploaded the wrong photo?


----------



## Tom-HK

bombaywalla said:


> hmmmm....women just seem to know how to choose!!!?
> Re the attached pix - I'm confused. You said she chose your Junghans Mecaquartz but you posted a photo of a Citizen haq. Uploaded the wrong photo?


No, I am wearing the Citizen, today, so that's the photo I uploaded. Doubt I will be able to upload a photo of the Junghans again. And I am dreading the day when she hands it back to me for a battery change. Any damage will just kill me.


----------



## bombaywalla

Tom-HK said:


> No, I am wearing the Citizen, today, so that's the photo I uploaded. Doubt I will be able to upload a photo of the Junghans again. And I am dreading the day when she hands it back to me for a battery change. Any damage will just kill me.


oh, ok. got it.
yes, i know - we WIS men have such attachments to our possessions & wives think we are crazy. for them it's just another watch - I get the same sentiment from mine. So, I can empathize.
yeah, I know exactly how you are thinking about any potential damage. Hopefully, you have in your loving way explained the provenance of that watch (hopefully she does not think "that's the guys we defeated decades ago!") & how it hold a special place for you & that you want to share this special item with her (hint, hint - "take good care of it").


----------



## Tom-HK

bombaywalla said:


> oh, ok. got it.
> yes, i know - we WIS men have such attachments to our possessions & wives think we are crazy. for them it's just another watch - I get the same sentiment from mine. So, I can empathize.
> yeah, I know exactly how you are thinking about any potential damage. Hopefully, you have in your loving way explained the provenance of that watch (hopefully she does not think "that's the guys we defeated decades ago!") & how it hold a special place for you & that you want to share this special item with her (hint, hint - "take good care of it").


I have said that it is very old and pointed out that it is in mint condition and I have said it is a special watch and I have asked her to take great care of it. She replied that she would probably keep it in her pocket most of the time. I made her promise that it wouldn't be the same pocket as her keys.


----------



## ronalddheld

Tom-HK said:


> I have said that it is very old and pointed out that it is in mint condition and I have said it is a special watch and I have asked her to take great care of it. She replied that she would probably keep it in her pocket most of the time. I made her promise that it wouldn't be the same pocket as her keys.


Tom, see if you can find a replacement.


----------



## Pee Dee

Happy Friday!


----------



## nodnar

Yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmt

Sunday, time to grab the moment...


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## NL-NO

DS-8 COSC


----------



## Tom-HK

Pulsar PSR 10


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## bombaywalla

RegularStormy said:


> excuse the dust.
> View attachment 15530739


nice photo showing dial details.
So, the word "Chronomaster" is written on the underside of the sapphire? It sure looks like it is NOT printed on the dial.......
maybe underside of sapphire is not correct as it looks like it is below the minutes hand - so it's on a "stand-off" as in applied like the applied indices?


----------



## RegularStormy

bombaywalla said:


> nice photo showing dial details.
> So, the word "Chronomaster" is written on the underside of the sapphire? It sure looks like it is NOT printed on the dial.......
> maybe underside of sapphire is not correct as it looks like it is below the minutes hand - so it's on a "stand-off" as in applied like the applied indices?


The logo, writing, markers and date window frame are all attached to a plastic disc which covers the paper dial. While the markers are set more deeply than writings, everything floats.


----------



## Barbababa

bombaywalla said:


> nice photo showing dial details.
> So, the word "Chronomaster" is written on the underside of the sapphire? It sure looks like it is NOT printed on the dial.......
> maybe underside of sapphire is not correct as it looks like it is below the minutes hand - so it's on a "stand-off" as in applied like the applied indices?


----------



## bombaywalla

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15578488


thanks very much for this graphic -makes it very clear. ?

so citizen has to ensure this plastic disk will not color/blemish over time with UV or simply age...
That's quite a risk, no? 
it would make the overall looks pretty bad with that disk yellowed over time...


----------



## Barbababa

bombaywalla said:


> thanks very much for this graphic -makes it very clear. ?
> 
> so citizen has to ensure this plastic disk will not color/blemish over time with UV or simply age...
> That's quite a risk, no?
> it would make the overall looks pretty bad with that disk yellowed over time...


On my eco-drive ONE's the dial is in sapphire crystal, so no worries there. If I'm not miss informed there are over 25000 different plastics, let's hope they knew witch one to choose


----------



## slow_mo

Can't go Japan, can only have Japanese food...


----------



## Pongster

Not sure if this qualifies as HAQ


----------



## Cannonball

Pongster said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as HAQ
> View attachment 15580829


At +/- 5 spy, I'd say that's pretty high accuracy.


----------



## ronalddheld

Pongster said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as HAQ
> View attachment 15580829


Mr. Moderator will have to rule on this... Not!


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## RegularStormy

Back on an old strap


----------



## badgerracer

I ended up not wearing this for a few weeks and even thought maybe I should sell it. I put it on today and said wow, this is a great watch. It is going nowhere (at least until I get my hands on another Chronomaster) 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## RegularStormy

New strap.


----------



## jvspin

Just in.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Jolsongoude




----------



## gaijin

Jolsongoude said:


> View attachment 15684935


Very nice design. What movement does it have?


----------



## Jolsongoude

gaijin said:


> Very nice design. What movement does it have?


ETA 251.264 COSC


----------



## tomchicago

This isn't a Precidrive movement so not HAQ?



Jolsongoude said:


> ETA 251.264


----------



## Jolsongoude

tomchicago said:


> This isn't a Precidrive movement so not HAQ?


Incorrect. PreciDrive/PowerDrive Thermally compensated.

https://www.christopherward.com/on/...d6cbf1cc/pdfs/Motorsport/c7cosc390_manual.pdf


----------



## gaijin

Jolsongoude said:


> ETA 251.264 COSC


So... COSC = +73 sec/year - is that really HAQ? Have you measured the performance yourself to assure it really meets +10 sec/year goal?


----------



## Jolsongoude

gaijin said:


> So... COSC = +73 sec/year - is that really HAQ? Have you measured the performance yourself to assure it really meets +10 sec/year goal?


Haven't owned it long enough for a full year, but in the five months I had it before changing out the date wheel (requiring stopping the movement) I could see no change between the watch and the atomic clock app on my phone that I used to initially set the watch.

From eta:

"The PowerDrive technology integrated into all these movements controls the motor drive and increases the speed of rotation of the hands on the dial to 200 Hz, that is to say 200 hand jumps per second. It offers the manufacturer a great deal of freedom in the display combinations. This arrangement provides one more remarkable dynamic to a modern three-counter, sport-chic look that is already well known and appreciated by the general public. The PreciDrive technology integrated into a calibre will allow the watch to achieve exceptional precision of +/- 10 seconds a year, a score equivalent to a precision of 0.027 seconds a day."


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## PiguetPolo

I've got HAQ fevers. Need a vaccination, Stat!


----------



## ronalddheld

PiguetPolo said:


> I've got HAQ fevers. Need a vaccination, Stat!


Sorry,but you will find no cure here! Just more watches to buy.


----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jkpa




----------



## Pontificator




----------



## jvspin

EBJ74-2822, G530


----------



## dwalby

deepsea03 said:


> SBGX341


I wasn't aware that quartz movements were susceptible to magnetization, first time I've ever seen a magnetic field rating on one, is that a thing?


----------



## Tom-HK

dwalby said:


> I wasn't aware that quartz movements were susceptible to magnetization, first time I've ever seen a magnetic field rating on one, is that a thing?


There is a theoretical possibility that a sufficiently strong magnetic field could affect the stepper motor. I can't say I have ever seen any evidence of this having happened to a watch in the real world.


----------



## Barbababa

Tom-HK said:


> There is a theoretical possibility that a sufficiently strong magnetic field could affect the stepper motor. I can't say I have ever seen any evidence of this having happened to a watch in the real world.


It have affected some of my watches when having the hand in the pocket were I keep the flashlight. It has a strong magnet in the back. As soon as the magnet is removed it ticks on, showing the wrong time, but no problems besides that.
I have also magnetized a mechanical watch when wearing a coat with magnet closing pockets, not so cool


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lockh33d

Pontificator said:


> View attachment 15690780


What model is this?
I wish people always put model number when posting pics.


----------



## badgerracer

After hitting refresh on the tracking number 30 times a day for a week, I finally have this bad boy on my wrist









I still love mechanical watches, but my 2 most expensive watches are now both Quartz 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas

Keithcozz said:


> My 1st and only at the moment. I am loving this thing.


I know this is an old, old post but I miss mine! It was my absolute favorite "grab'n'go" watch!


----------



## tomchicago

Careful what you put those beauties on! That stone looks ROUGH!



badgerracer said:


> After hitting refresh on the tracking number 30 times a day for a week, I finally have this bad boy on my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still love mechanical watches, but my 2 most expensive watches are now both Quartz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

This SBGX341 case is as sharp as a knife


----------



## Barbababa

lockh33d said:


> What model is this?
> I wish people always put model number when posting pics.


I have always thought that is a pretty lame approach on a forum. "Whats the ref on that?" and once given the ref, nothing else...
If you are on a watch forum and see a watch that you want to know more about, why not ask the poster to tell you more about the watch? No, you just want to google the ref to see if you can afford it? The forum is supposed to be about comunicating and connecting with others like-minded imo.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## lockh33d

Barbababa said:


> I have always thought that is a pretty lame approach on a forum. "Whats the ref on that?" and once given the ref, nothing else...
> If you are on a watch forum and see a watch that you want to know more about, why not ask the poster to tell you more about the watch? No, you just want to google the ref to see if you can afford it? The forum is supposed to be about comunicating and connecting with others like-minded imo.


The title of the thread is "What's on your wrist". Giving a picture is rarely enough to identify the watch. If a poster posts his watch in that thread, why would it make more sense to ask follow-up questions what that is instead of having that info with the picture? And what difference does it make what do I search info about the watch for?
You seem to have some really peculiar ideas.


----------



## ronalddheld

Mr. Moderator thinks it is good idea to use the resources of this forum. It usually answers many questions


----------



## deepsea03

SolarPower said:


>


What is the ref for this?


----------



## dumpweed

deepsea03 said:


> What is the ref for this?


Limited Edition
CALIBER 0100


----------



## SolarPower

deepsea03 said:


> What is the ref for this?


AQ 6320-53X


----------



## blfan

Wearing the AQ4070-05A today.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15685756


Wow, I've never seen a watch like this before - stunning. Scared to ask for the ref as I swore I would not buy another watch this year


----------



## Barbababa

Aussiehoudini said:


> Wow, I've never seen a watch like this before - stunning. Scared to ask for the ref as I swore I would not buy another watch this year


It´s a real oldtimer from 2001, so it´s a bit hard to source these days. They pop up on Japanese sight from time to time, but always in terrible condition  Here is one I found on ebay.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Barbababa said:


> It´s a real oldtimer from 2001, so it´s a bit hard to source these days. They pop up on Japanese sight from time to time, but always in terrible condition  Here is one I found on ebay.


Did you forget the link? I use Buyee so am always finding weird and wonderful old stuff from Japan . I keep going back to the pic you posted so I'm think I'm smitten haha. I'd love to get more details so I can go down the movement research rabbit hole.


----------



## jvspin

Aussiehoudini said:


> Did you forget the link? I use Buyee so am always finding weird and wonderful old stuff from Japan . I keep going back to the pic you posted so I'm think I'm smitten haha. I'd love to get more details so I can go down the movement research rabbit hole.


The Citizen from 2001, CTS57-0651


----------



## Barbababa

Aussiehoudini said:


> Did you forget the link? I use Buyee so am always finding weird and wonderful old stuff from Japan . I keep going back to the pic you posted so I'm think I'm smitten haha. I'd love to get more details so I can go down the movement research rabbit hole.


?I guess it´s been erased, maybe not within the rules? It is the first The Citizen model equipped with A660 caliber.
Citizen have given me the ref CTQ57-0853 for the champagne dial. Help me to identify this citizen Chronomaster It is some times refered to as A660-H27228 but I am sure you will also find results searching for the ref @jvspin gave you. Happy hunting


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Barbababa said:


> ?I guess it´s been erased, maybe not within the rules? It is the first The Citizen model equipped with A660 caliber.
> Citizen have given me the ref CTQ57-0853 for the champagne dial. Help me to identify this citizen Chronomaster It is some times refered to as A660-H27228 but I am sure you will also find results searching for the ref @jvspin gave you. Happy hunting


Thankyou. It's the clean, champagne dial that's really doing it for me


----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341


----------



## badgerracer

Still in the honeymoon period









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvspin

Here is the page from the 2001 Citizen catalog. In the flesh, I suspect the coloring of the dial changes from silver to champagne depending on the way the light hits it. It certainly does on my CTQ57-0953.


----------



## jvspin

With the latest Citizen releases using washi paper dials, I wonder when they first started using them. This one is from 2002, EBS74-2021 with the A690 perpetual HAQ movement..


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Barbababa

jvspin said:


> Here is the page from the 2001 Citizen catalog. In the flesh, I suspect the coloring of the dial changes from silver to champagne depending on the way the light hits it. It certainly does on my CTQ57-0953.
> View attachment 15717275


That was cool  Quite interesting with the CTS instead of CTQ in the beginning of the ref nr. I thought the earlier caliber 0350 had the CTS while the A660 got the CTQ... Maybe it´s regional? I guess you learn something new every day  It´s also strange that the black have the same (H27228) number, wich is different on the dial of actual watches. H49407 is what I have seen. I will not show this pic to my wife, if she sees there was a ladies version...


----------



## Barbababa

jvspin said:


> With the latest Citizen releases using washi paper dials, I wonder when they first started using them. This one is from 2002, EBS74-2021 with the A690 perpetual HAQ movement..
> 
> View attachment 15717540


Very nice with the stones, but surely it´s not a paper dial on that?


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Airwolf SuperQuartz*


----------



## jvspin

Barbababa said:


> Very nice with the stones, but surely it´s not a paper dial on that?


I researched the watch a few years ago after getting it and found a reference that said it had a "washi paper" dial. Hadn't heard of that until then. Can't find the reference now.

Here is the description from the Citizen website.


----------



## Barbababa

jvspin said:


> I researched the watch a few years ago after getting it and found a reference that said it had a "washi paper" dial. Hadn't heard of that until then. Can't find the reference now.
> 
> Here is the description from the Citizen website.
> View attachment 15719431


It sure is a beautiful Exceed  The one I have is a bit blunt in comparison, RC and Titanium with a dial made of crystal. CB3000-51A.
Maybe yours is paper, but how are the markers attached to it? On the modern eco drive models the paper is in a sandwish between the solarpanel and a disc holding the markers and logo. Or could it be like with the Seikos dials that "symbols" different materials? Any way, very nice watch  *And I am envy of how you manage to produce Citizen catalog pics from ~20 years ago 😎


----------



## tro_jan

Seiko Superior Twin Quartz from 1979

Calibre 9983 rated at that time to ±5 sec/year










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jvspin

Barbababa said:


> It sure is a beautiful Exceed  The one I have is a bit blunt in comparison, RC and Titanium with a dial made of crystal. CB3000-51A.
> Maybe yours is paper, but how are the markers attached to it? On the modern eco drive models the paper is in a sandwish between the solarpanel and a disc holding the markers and logo. Or could it be like with the Seikos dials that "symbols" different materials? Any way, very nice watch  *And I am envy of how you manage to produce Citizen catalog pics from ~20 years ago 😎


Not sure how they attached the markers. Perhaps since this model wasn't mass produced they found an adhesive that worked for the paper stock they used. The dial has that irregular look you see on some of the other paper dial models.

I found the Citizen 74, 77, 79 and 91-99 catalogs online. I've picked up many others from 1980 to 2015. PM me if you would like the catalog page for a specific model, I might have it. At some point I plan to digitize them and post online..


----------



## jvspin

tro_jan said:


> Seiko Superior Twin Quartz from 1979
> 
> Calibre 9983 rated at that time to ±5 sec/year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


That's a beauty and looks new!


----------



## supersilent

My Sinn UX S has been on my wrist all week


----------



## tro_jan

jvspin said:


> That's a beauty and looks new!


Thanks.
Yeah, I got lucky on this one.

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Searching for the Ark of the Covenant with the SBGX341


----------



## badgerracer

Need to mix it up from my Citizen that is still in its honeymoon phase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RegularStormy

Trying this strap again.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## redsub72

Seiko 9983-7000 from 1978 +/- 5 SPY


----------



## deepsea03

nice sunrise


----------



## SolarPower

Citizen AQ6020-53x proven unscratchable while catching on and touching / hitting some metal parts.


----------



## Lugan

Brand new, purchased from Japan, and surprisingly well designed and built just like a few of you promised. Thanks for the information! I never would have thought about buying a Citizen unless I had stumbled upon the HAQ subforum. Also, for sizing reference, my wrist is a flat 18 cm around, and 5.6 cm wide. Fit is perfect. Shade of blue is amazing, alternating between glossy medium blue and a brighter matte papery finish depending upon the light.


----------



## phubbard

Lugan said:


> Brand new, purchased from Japan, and surprisingly well designed and built just like a few of you promised. Thanks for the information! I never would have thought about buying a Citizen unless I had stumbled upon the HAQ subforum. Also, for sizing reference, my wrist is a flat 18 cm around, and 5.6 cm wide. Fit is perfect. Shade of blue is amazing, alternating between glossy medium blue and a brighter matte papery finish depending upon the light.
> View attachment 15736595


Stunning! What's the reference?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phubbard

deepsea03 said:


> nice sunrise


Great shot with sky colors matching the dial accents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lugan

phubbard said:


> Stunning! What's the reference?


AQ4030-51L


----------



## deepsea03

phubbard said:


> Great shot with sky colors matching the dial accents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## tro_jan

No date change required for this bad boy

JDM + HAQ + Perpetual calendar + Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## easyjetrider

You can't beat a bit of Breitling!


----------



## Cannonball

tro_jan said:


> No date change required for this bad boy
> 
> JDM + HAQ + Perpetual calendar + Diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


Love these. Want to get a black one in good shape. Here is its wild brother.


----------



## gk483

EVO Night Mission


----------



## deepsea03

One is a HAQ, the other not so much, lol


----------



## jvspin

Lugan said:


> Brand new, purchased from Japan, and surprisingly well designed and built just like a few of you promised. Thanks for the information! I never would have thought about buying a Citizen unless I had stumbled upon the HAQ subforum. Also, for sizing reference, my wrist is a flat 18 cm around, and 5.6 cm wide. Fit is perfect. Shade of blue is amazing, alternating between glossy medium blue and a brighter matte papery finish depending upon the light.
> View attachment 15736595


Here is it's older brother. CTQ57-0954. Dial color changes from medium blue to dark navy. Checking accuracy on the wrist. Off the wrist it's running about +6s/yr. New gps clock should allow me to check accuracy to within 1.5s/yr over a 24 hour period.
*Oops, just noticed I haven't worn it since last daylight savings change.


----------



## Lugan

jvspin said:


> Here is it's older brother. CTQ57-0954. Dial color changes from medium blue to dark navy. Checking accuracy on the wrist. Off the wrist it's running about +6s/yr. New gps clock should allow me to check accuracy to within 1.5s/yr over a 24 hour period.
> *Oops, just noticed I haven't worn it since last daylight savings change.
> View attachment 15743806
> View attachment 15743807


Thanks for sharing! At a glance, yours looks the same as mine except maybe the location of lume on the indices is different? Do you know what the difference(s) is/are?

Of course all dials change depending upon light, but mine is truly different (within my limited experience) - in a good way. It's truly spectacular in bright sunlight when the texture of the paper emerges and creates a bright matte blue where indoors it was a shade darker and appears like glossy enamel. Really cool.


----------



## dj-76




----------



## jvspin

Lugan said:


> Thanks for sharing! At a glance, yours looks the same as mine except maybe the location of lume on the indices is different? Do you know what the difference(s) is/are?


Here are the main differences I know about (4030 - 0954):
1. Eco drive A060 - Battery powered A660
2. Washi paper dial - Enamel dial
3. Minute markers printed on chapter ring - Metal minute batons are applied and refract light
4. Straight brushed sides with crown guard - Rounded polished sides without crown guard


----------



## seatega

I've been told that technically neither of these count as HAQ, but these are my most accurate quartz watches. The bulova was set in November and is still within a second, and the Casio probably reset itself when I checked it's battery on the phone app earlier today


----------



## ronalddheld

seatega said:


> I've been told that technically neither of these count as HAQ, but these are my most accurate quartz watches. The bulova was set in November and is still within a second, and the Casio probably reset itself when I checked it's battery on the phone app earlier today
> View attachment 15745689


The Casio does not belong here. That Bulova....


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj-76

Still on my wrist and will be for a good while.


----------



## jvspin

jvspin said:


> Here is it's older brother. CTQ57-0954. Dial color changes from medium blue to dark navy. Checking accuracy on the wrist. Off the wrist it's running about +6s/yr. New gps clock should allow me to check accuracy to within 1.5s/yr over a 24 hour period.
> *Oops, just noticed I haven't worn it since last daylight savings change.
> 
> View attachment 15743806
> View attachment 15743807


Update: Timing results show the following:
1. worn 12 hours (10am - 10pm) = -0.0084s = -6.1s/yr
2. off 12 hours (10pm - 10am) = +0.0063s = +4.6s/yr
3. Total over 24 hours = -0.0021s = -0.8s/yr, estimated measurement accuracy ±1s/yr
Temperature in house ranges from 60°F to 72°F

I haven't timed all of my Citizen watches with A6xx movements (A610, A660, A670 and A690) but the ones I have timed follow a similar pattern as above, gaining speed when cold and slowing when warm. This would account for the accuracy specs below.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## jvspin

CTQ57-0954


----------



## jvspin

Eco-drive caliber A735


----------



## chillwill120




----------



## deepsea03

if after a dozen years in the hobby from Micros to a Vacheron and everything in-between, that a Japanese Quartz would be one of my favorites, I would have thought you were crazy. Yet here we are.


----------



## ryanb741

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Lugan

This is one of my beater watches which also happens to be one of my favorite watches of any kind. It's on a Zuludiver strap that is the right amount of stretch to glue such a heavy watch case to my wrist without being too tight. My wrist is flat and about 56mm wide. Got to include a photo of a shallow dial angle with this model, of course:


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

Victory!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## tortugoala

Only 2 seconds fast when I changed the hour for DST.


----------



## D50

CTQ57-0955


----------



## Barbababa

D50 said:


> CTQ57-0955


Such a comfortable watch to wear


----------



## Barbababa

sbgx067


----------



## ava1ar




----------



## jkpa




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SolarPower

Today as everyday. Ever since I got my aq6020-53x I can't kick it off my wrist  
Needless to say it's keeping time perfectly


----------



## O2AFAC67

Had to pry it off my wrist this evening to snap this pic...


----------



## ava1ar




----------



## Yoloki

My Grand Seiko and Credor are feeling very insecure now. I like this watch even more than I thought I would.


----------



## Imagestreet

GS SBGN007 9F LE (+/-5 SPY)


----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## D50




----------



## dgscott70

Sorry, picture from last week...









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## dgscott70

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15862042


I think this might be moved to my "want" list. GS quartz is top-notch in every way.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgscott70

SolarPower said:


> Today as everyday. Ever since I got my aq6020-53x I can't kick it off my wrist
> Needless to say it's keeping time perfectly


Fantastic dial, case and bracelet as well! Love everything about stripping it down to the basics. Pure in the execution.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgscott70

deepsea03 said:


> if after a dozen years in the hobby from Micros to a Vacheron and everything in-between, that a Japanese Quartz would be one of my favorites, I would have thought you were crazy. Yet here we are.


Something about a watch that just works and is also incredibly accurate that is exciting.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lugan

This dial has so many variations of appearance depending upon the light. The rest of the watch is just fantastic too.


----------



## badgerracer

Have to sell about half of my collection, and decided to wear each of my watches for a week at a time to help me decide which to sell. This week my 9F gets my wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## OutOfSpec

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15875508


Awesome strap


----------



## Barbababa

OutOfSpec said:


> Awesome strap


I love it  Such a summer vibe on a gold watch  Got it today when I picked up my two 9f´s after battery replacement & pressure test
Hirsch Nature Wineleaf


----------



## deepsea03

"It was raining last night, the kind of rain you wished would wash the filth from the streets. Then she walked in, with legs that went all the way to Heaven or down to Hell depending on your point of view, and it reminded me of the two slugs I have in my gut. One from the shot of bourbon and the other was a .38 from the last time I tried to help her out of jam."


----------



## Nolander

I haven't posted in a while, but have been wearing this mostly every day.


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341


----------



## OutOfSpec

deepsea03 said:


> SBGX341


This is one that I want. Looking to trade for it.


----------



## deepsea03

OutOfSpec said:


> This is one that I want. Looking to trade for it.


I've really enjoyed it, great size, pretty versatile and of course hyper-accurate


----------



## OutOfSpec

deepsea03 said:


> I've really enjoyed it, great size, pretty versatile and of course hyper-accurate


I'm curious to know what size your wrist is. I have some concern about the 40 mm diameter even though the lug to lug is only 45 mm.


----------



## Stmck94

deepsea03 said:


> SBGX341


Sweet pic


----------



## deepsea03

Stmck94 said:


> Sweet pic


Thank you


----------



## Avidrider




----------



## Stmck94

First HAQ. Five months of hunting for this model (AQ4021-51W).


----------



## Barbababa

Stmck94 said:


> First HAQ. Five months of hunting for this model (AQ4021-51W).


Nice catch 😎


----------



## vintorez




----------



## digivandig




----------



## Tom-HK

digivandig said:


> View attachment 15906310


SBGV009?


----------



## digivandig

Tom-HK said:


> SBGV009?


Yup.


----------



## highvista

It's been a while since I posted on the forum. I'm returning to my HAQ watches after wearing a smartwatch for a few years. It feels great to have a watch on my wrist again that I can just glance at for the time without having to fiddle with shading it in the sun or touching the screen to wake it up to full brightness.


----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Nolander

It's hard for me to make this watch look good in photos. It really looks much better in person.


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Yoloki

A little 8J running well within the 10 second per year.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Barbababa




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Smithsj716

Thought I'd break this one out for a little while today


----------



## Barbababa

AQ4080-52A


----------



## gaijin

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15933080
> 
> AQ4080-52A


Why is the hour hand so far out of alignment?


----------



## Barbababa

gaijin said:


> Why is the hour hand so far out of alignment?


Strange&#8230; must have been a temporary thing, this is how it looks now


----------



## Bulletproof

EBJ74. E510 caliber


----------



## O2AFAC67

This evening once again utilizing the countdown bezel of the world's greatest cooking watch/aviator chronograph...


----------



## highvista

I recently acquired this Longines Conquest V.H.P. Ti and am currently regulating it. It was gaining about a second a day when I received it.


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341 on ToxicNATO


----------



## tro_jan

HAQ 8F Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Yoloki

If the first 27 days are a good indication it may come in under the 5 seconds per year mark. I am just curious, I will wait and see if it continues over the coming months.


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## darklight111




----------



## dwalby

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 15958148


how's the keyboard on your HP holding up? Mine's been acting up for many years, from what I read online its a design weakness, but I have the older version 48S. By any chance are the keyboards more robust on the 48G?


----------



## darklight111

dwalby said:


> how's the keyboard on your HP holding up? Mine's been acting up for many years, from what I read online its a design weakness, but I have the older version 48S. By any chance are the keyboards more robust on the 48G?


I have the 48GX and I have no issues to report for now. This one was a Xmas gift in 1997 IIRC. She seems buld like a tank....oh, and I always a smile when someone tries to use it and isn't used to RPN !!!


----------



## ronalddheld

Last HP I can recall buying was 67.


----------



## dwalby

darklight111 said:


> I have the 48GX and I have no issues to report for now. This one was a Xmas gift in 1997 IIRC. She seems buld like a tank....oh, and I always a smile when someone tries to use it and isn't used to RPN !!!


The 1st gen HPs from the '70s were the real built like a tank HPs, the 35/45/55/65/67. I have an HP-41 from 1982 and a HP-25 from 1975 that both still work. The keyboards on the 48S/SX/G/GX are prone to failure because of a marginal connector between the keyboard and the screen. Its still usable if you press the area below the screen with one hand, and the buttons you need with the other, but its a pain. The case on mine flexes a lot, definitely not built like a tank. You were probably lucky and have a better than average one, based on what I read online the 48G was also susceptable to the keyboard failures like the 48S.


----------



## jvspin




----------



## RegularStormy

Oh, man. Who would have thought that HAQ nerds would also be RPN/RPL nerds? My HP48GX keyboard is still fine. Got it in 1995.


----------



## ronalddheld

Normally Mr. Moderate would clamp down on this. Maybe because he owned many HP calculators in the past...


----------



## Yoloki

jvspin said:


> View attachment 15958826


Beautiful!


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## Cannonball

It keeps better time than I do.


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## highvista

I've been tracking the accuracy of this one over the last few days using a GPSDO 1pps output connected to a Bitscope, along with a pulse detector feed in from the watch. I'm seeing about 6 spy gain for a normal wear pattern of around 8 hours off-wrist and 16 hours on.


----------



## deepsea03

Monday, Coffee and Grand Seiko, have a great week


----------



## ahan92




----------



## sleepyhead123

This one's reasonably accurate.


----------



## Yoloki

Credor with the 8J81 movement.


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Barbababa

I started the day with this&#8230;








But slipped into something more comfortable


----------



## darklight111




----------



## tro_jan

A trailblazer released 43 years ago: Seiko 9983 Superior Twin Quartz, boasting an accuracy of ±5 sec per year.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## OutOfSpec

Finally gave in and got the Longines VHP in 36mm! Much better on a strap in terms of looks and weight.


----------



## ETA2824-2

OutOfSpec said:


> Finally gave in and got the Longines VHP in 36mm! Much better on a strap in terms of looks and weight.


Congratulation! Looks great on your wrist!👍😃
The strap gives it a sporty look!


----------



## OutOfSpec

ETA2824-2 said:


> Congratulation! Looks great on your wrist!
> The strap gives it a sporty look!


Thank you!


----------



## ronalddheld

OutOfSpec said:


> Finally gave in and got the Longines VHP in 36mm! Much better on a strap in terms of looks and weight.


What are the total weights wiith a bracelet vs strap?


----------



## OutOfSpec

It's 60g with the strap (as pictured with a Bartons canvas quick release).


----------



## RegularStormy

OutOfSpec said:


> Finally gave in and got the Longines VHP in 36mm! Much better on a strap in terms of looks and weight.


Lol, took you long enough! What I love most about this one is the legibility. It's great on the barton canvas and also on cordovan.


----------



## OutOfSpec

RegularStormy said:


> Lol, took you long enough! What I love most about this one is the legibility. It's great on the barton canvas and also on cordovan.


Yours looks great on that strap! Yes, absolutely. The legibility just jumps out. The silver hands look black more often than not and the contrast is very high.


----------



## slow_mo

Almost 3 years already&#8230;


----------



## RegularStormy

OutOfSpec said:


> Yours looks great on that strap! Yes, absolutely. The legibility just jumps out. The silver hands look black more often than not and the contrast is very high.


The metal hands are blackened (reflective but still black), which now that I've had this, I'll never accept silver hands on a white dial again.


----------



## OutOfSpec

RegularStormy said:


> The metal hands are blackened (reflective but still black), which now that I've had this, I'll never accept silver hands on a white dial again.


The hands on mine are silver, but have a strong tendency to appear black at most angles, much like the "12" and "6" Arabic numerals.


----------



## Stmck94

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Certina DS Sport Chrono with Precidrive inside:


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## RegularStormy

Forgot how awesome this strap is.


----------



## Barbababa

I'm still very happy with this model ?


----------



## ETA2824-2

Certina DS Sport Chrono. The Precidrive guarantees +/-10 s/year.
Real life performance is +8 s/y.


----------



## RegularStormy




----------



## RegularStormy

How does one choose each day?


----------



## highvista

Grand Seiko SBGN003. Accuracy measurements are showing less than 1 spy gain right now. I need a few more days of data to be sure.


----------



## RegularStormy

Finally back in my hands.


----------



## clarencek

Loving this one with the thick shiny bezel.


----------



## Yoloki

RegularStormy said:


> Finally back in my hands.


I had one of these, great watch, I have regretted selling it. Arguably one of Grand Seikos best Quartz movements.


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## mt_timepieces

Sgbn005









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## RegularStormy




----------



## Motorcityjoe

Unboxing and review coming soon.


----------



## olske59

Motorcityjoe said:


> Unboxing and review coming soon.
> View attachment 16012357


Love it! What model number? I assume that it's a DLC bracelet and not ceramic?


----------



## Motorcityjoe

AQ1054-59E and yes, the entire watch is Duratec DLC. Check it out at Citizen.jp website.









シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp


----------



## ava1ar

This Breitling Aerospace E79362 from 2008-2009 is latest addition to my HAQ collection. Put it on paratrooper strap while waiting for extra links for the titanium bracelet, however it may stay longer in this setup...

Actually, late 2000-th is my favorite period for Breitlings - their bezel from watches of this period is iconic. Not a fan of the new bezel and dial design they start using in 2010-th (especially on SuperOcean series), IMO their watches lost their distinctive look after the refresh...


----------



## c-son

AB9000-52L


----------



## highvista

Longines Conquest V.H.P. L1.636.4, using the ETA 252.611 movement, which has a perpetual calendar function. This is my favorite HAQ movement, given it can be fairly easily regulated and has a PC function that can be reset by the owner.


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## tmt

AQ1010-54E


----------



## highvista

Omega Seamaster 200 Pre Bond with the Omega 1441/ETA 255.561 movement


----------



## RegularStormy

SBGF021


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## tmt

AQ1010-54E


----------



## Stanhope




----------



## Stanhope

ava1ar said:


> View attachment 16017979
> 
> 
> This Breitling Aerospace E79362 from 2008-2009 is latest addition to my HAQ collection. Put it on paratrooper strap while waiting for extra links for the titanium bracelet, however it may stay longer in this setup...
> 
> Actually, late 2000-th is my favorite period for Breitlings - their bezel from watches of this period is iconic. Not a fan of the new bezel and dial design they start using in 2010-th (especially on SuperOcean series), IMO their watches lost their distinctive look after the refresh...


Stunner. I have to start looking for one!


----------



## ronalddheld

Stanhope said:


> View attachment 16065835


What movement is in that Breitling?


----------



## gaijin

ronalddheld said:


> What movement is in that Breitling?


It's a quartz movement, but no evidence that it is HAQ


----------



## Stanhope

gaijin said:


> It's a quartz movement, but no evidence that it is HAQ


Yeah I'm kind of new to the terminology. Can you help me understand if mine is or isn't?

Might explain why I've been late to meetings lately! Sorry if I crashed the thread, I was just enjoying the scenery. Lol.


----------



## Stanhope

ronalddheld said:


> What movement is in that Breitling?


Breitling calibre 53 (ETA 251.262)


----------



## ronalddheld

That movement is not thermocompensated, just an ordinary quartz movement, which is not HAQ.


----------



## Stanhope

ronalddheld said:


> That movement is not thermocompensated, just an ordinary quartz movement, which is not HAQ.


Thx Been reading up on it today. I'm obviously usually a pictures guy&#8230;


----------



## RegularStormy




----------



## highvista

Longines Conquest V.H.P. Perpetual Calendar L1.627.4


----------



## 0b5cur1ty




----------



## CoramDeoSC412

Yoloki said:


> View attachment 16035699


Beautiful watch!


----------



## tro_jan

HAQ Perpetual Calendar Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Yesterday the Certina with the Precidrive


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Bulletproof




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Barbababa

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 16125642


Those hands...


----------



## Haf

New watch alert


----------



## R.Palace

Haf said:


> New watch alert
> 
> View attachment 16127525
> View attachment 16127526


That's a beauty. Congrats.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RegularStormy




----------



## jvspin

It's lost 0.45s in the last 3mo so on pace for -1.8s/yr (mostly off wrist).


----------



## jascolli

Colt 44


----------



## RegularStormy




----------



## brklyn

i wish it was smaller but until I find something better I’m enjoying it! Perpetual calendar, titanium, sapphire, way cheaper than a GS


----------



## badgerracer

At a wedding so I am wearing the dressier piece I have










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01

This one. Just got it - amazing watch and bracelet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

I haven't owned this long enough to confirm it's actually running in HAQ specs, but should on paper.


----------



## Econoline

Dan01 said:


>


What is this one? I like it. 


Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phill_UK

Econoline said:


> What is this one? I like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Sel Instrument D42-T Diver…






D42-T Diver - SēL Instrument Watch Corporation







selinstrument.com


----------



## ronalddheld

Dan01 said:


> This one. Just got it - amazing watch and bracelet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly what movement is in it?


----------



## atcq




----------



## mcmikey




----------



## highvista

Seiko 9923-8050. I've been regulating it over the last couple weeks and have it keeping time to about a 13 spy gain. That's under the original specification for the movement of +/- 20 spy, so I decided to quit while I was ahead.


----------



## JodyDavis

Just got this AQ4080-52L earlier this week. Really like the smaller size (37mm) and the dial color. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

JodyDavis said:


> Just got this AQ4080-52L earlier this week. Really like the smaller size (37mm) and the dial color.


How does it wear? The few shots I've seen of that design in profile make it look like the case makes up most of the thickness of the watch, which I assume would make it look and wear thicker than the numbers would suggest. Is that the case? Or does it seem slim on your wrist?


----------



## JodyDavis

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> How does it wear? The few shots I've seen of that design in profile make it look like the case makes up most of the thickness of the watch, which I assume would make it look and wear thicker than the numbers would suggest. Is that the case? Or does it seem slim on your wrist?


It wears very comfortably and is well proportioned for my 6.25 inch wrist. In terms of thickness, I would say it wears probably closer to 11mm, so just slightly thicker than its listed 10.2mm.

Probably the closest I can compare it to would be the GS SBGX261 etc. The dimensions are virtually the same (37x44x10mm), but the SBGX wears thinner because it hugs the wrist more closely, while the Citizen is raised up a bit by the case back and sits a bit higher on the wrist. 

The Citizen still feels well proportioned and is by no means too thick. But it feels more like an everyday watch, while the SBGX feels more like a thinner dress watch, if that makes sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickant44

Longines VHP Perpetual Calendar Conquest
L1.627.3 - ETA caliber 252.611 - c1996-98


----------



## nickant44

This one might be controversial.
HAQ is considered 10s/yr, but this is related to Quartz COSC standards from 2001 onwards.
Prior to 2001 the standard was a mere 0.2s/day (=73s/yr).
This Omega 1333 dates to 1980 and is Chronometer certified, thus I think qualifies as HAQ.
If others disagree, please comment and I will remove it.









Movement has 17 jewels:


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

JodyDavis said:


> It wears very comfortably and is well proportioned for my 6.25 inch wrist. In terms of thickness, I would say it wears probably closer to 11mm, so just slightly thicker than its listed 10.2mm.
> 
> Probably the closest I can compare it to would be the GS SBGX261 etc. The dimensions are virtually the same (37x44x10mm), but the SBGX wears thinner because it hugs the wrist more closely, while the Citizen is raised up a bit by the case back and sits a bit higher on the wrist.
> 
> The Citizen still feels well proportioned and is by no means too thick. But it feels more like an everyday watch, while the SBGX feels more like a thinner dress watch, if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback! It definitely looks like it sits higher on the wrist than SBGXs do. Perfect for an everyday watch.

More Grand Quartz to keep this thread on topic.


----------



## MeapSecurity

highvista said:


> Seiko 9923-8050. I've been regulating it over the last couple weeks and have it keeping time to about a 13 spy gain. That's under the original specification for the movement of +/- 20 spy, so I decided to quit while I was ahead.


How are you able to tell the rate? I have the same exact model and have also been adjusting it. Seems to be running quite well.


----------



## highvista

MeapSecurity said:


> How are you able to tell the rate? I have the same exact model and have also been adjusting it. Seems to be running quite well.


That's a nice looking vintage Seiko!

For rate measurement, I have a very accurate time source. It's a GPS-disciplined oscillator (GPSDO), basically a quartz clock that is kept at a constant temperature and adjusted to match GPS time. It has a 1 pulse-per-second output that I send to the first channel of a network-attached oscilloscope called a BitScope that I monitor with a Raspberry Pi. On the Bitscope's second channel, I send in the signal from the watch's coil pulse, so I end up with two square waves that show me how far the watch is off from the GPS time with sub-millisecond resolution. So I can see the Seiko drifting from the correct time within less than an hour.

I also split the signal coming from the GPSDO 1 PPS output, running it to a non-powered CB speaker. It makes a loud 'click' each time the GPSDO pulses, so I can visually check the accuracy of a watch. Kind of like WWV without the need for a shortwave radio.


----------



## MeapSecurity

highvista said:


> That's a nice looking vintage Seiko!
> 
> For rate measurement, I have a very accurate time source. It's a GPS-disciplined oscillator (GPSDO), basically a quartz clock that is kept at a constant temperature and adjusted to match GPS time. It has a 1 pulse-per-second output that I send to the first channel of a network-attached oscilloscope called a BitScope that I monitor with a Raspberry Pi. On the Bitscope's second channel, I send in the signal from the watch's coil pulse, so I end up with two square waves that show me how far the watch is off from the GPS time with sub-millisecond resolution. So I can see the Seiko drifting from the correct time within less than an hour.
> 
> I also split the signal coming from the GPSDO 1 PPS output, running it to a non-powered CB speaker. It makes a loud 'click' each time the GPSDO pulses, so I can visually check the accuracy of a watch. Kind of like WWV without the need for a shortwave radio.


Wow, I think I’ll just set it to the atomic time and wait


----------



## nickant44

Just picked this up this morning from the original owner, who lived 20 mins away.
Seiko Dolce SACM171
On 1970's vintage Speidel band.


----------



## Kaboom25

tmt said:


> AQ1010-54E
> 
> View attachment 16040017


Whoa.

Saw this
Loved it
Inmediately wanted one really badly
Checked the price
Felt sad


----------



## DaveM

highvista said:


> That's a nice looking vintage Seiko!
> 
> For rate measurement, I have a very accurate time source. It's a GPS-disciplined oscillator (GPSDO), basically a quartz clock that is kept at a constant temperature and adjusted to match GPS time. It has a 1 pulse-per-second output that I send to the first channel of a network-attached oscilloscope called a BitScope that I monitor with a Raspberry Pi. On the Bitscope's second channel, I send in the signal from the watch's coil pulse, so I end up with two square waves that show me how far the watch is off from the GPS time with sub-millisecond resolution. So I can see the Seiko drifting from the correct time within less than an hour.
> 
> I also split the signal coming from the GPSDO 1 PPS output, running it to a non-powered CB speaker. It makes a loud 'click' each time the GPSDO pulses, so I can visually check the accuracy of a watch. Kind of like WWV without the need for a shortwave radio.


Sounds like a great set-up.
Accurately measuring the rate of a simple quartz-oscillator watch (like the OysterQuartz) in less than an hour is easy.
Measuring the rate of modern watches (like Longines, Citizen and Seiko) which use digital inhibition is not !


----------



## Phill_UK

ronalddheld said:


> Exactly what movement is in it?


It’s the ETA Flatline E64.111 PreciDrive.


----------



## highvista

DaveM said:


> Sounds like a great set-up.
> Accurately measuring the rate of a simple quartz-oscillator watch (like the OysterQuartz) in less than an hour is easy.
> Measuring the rate of modern watches (like Longines, Citizen and Seiko) which use digital inhibition is not !


Thanks! It does work well and wasn't terribly pricey to put together.

I've been able to measure the rate of the modern Longines VHP as well as the older ones based on the ETA 255.561, 255.563, and 252.611. I usually take measurements over a few days, just to make sure the error rate I'm seeing is consistent, but I haven't had any problems determining it. I've also done the same for the Seiko 9F86 and Citizen E510. Do you know why digital inhibition would make it harder to measure? Though I'll admit, measuring it over just an hour doesn't give nearly enough data points.


----------



## saint-lnd

The Citizen AQ1030-57E with calibre A010 (+- 5spy) for me. It averages ~ -4spy over the last 6 years.


----------



## Aspiniou

Longines VHP 36mm.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Capturing Lightning in a battle...


----------



## Barbababa

Phill_UK said:


> It’s the ETA Flatline E64.111 PreciDrive.


yes


----------



## JNW1

Aspiniou said:


> Longines VHP 36mm.
> 
> View attachment 16193063
> 
> 
> How do you like your Longines? I'm sorely tempted by a VHP GMT.


----------



## Riverman

JodyDavis said:


> Just got this AQ4080-52L earlier this week. Really like the smaller size (37mm) and the dial color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! I am seriously thinking about this as my next watch. I was in the market for a blue dial OP (34 or 36) but really can't be bothered with all the faff associated with Rolex at the moment. This Citizen has really caught my eye. Thanks for the photos and stats. The comparison with the GS SBGX is also especially helpful as I have a 263. How is the bracelet and was it easy to adjust?


----------



## JodyDavis

Riverman said:


> Beautiful! I am seriously thinking about this as my next watch. I was in the market for a blue dial OP (34 or 36) but really can't be bothered with all the faff associated with Rolex at the moment. This Citizen has really caught my eye. Thanks for the photos and stats. The comparison with the GS SBGX is also especially helpful as I have a 263. How is the bracelet and was it easy to adjust?


The bracelet is very good. Design-wise, it is nearly identical to the SBGX, with a slightly wider center-link and the same size/design clasp. Like the SBGX, there are no micro-adjust holes, but there are several half-links, so it's not too hard to get a good fit. In terms of quality, I would say the SBGX bracelet feels just a tiny bit more solid/premium. But overall, it's a very comfortable/solid bracelet, appropriate for the price point, and much higher quality than the bracelets for the less expensive Citizen watches. And it has a basic pin and collar setup which was very easy to size.

Overall, it's a great watch, and I'm very happy with it. Compared to my SBGX261, the Citizen feels a bit sportier, the dial size feels just a bit smaller, the eagle logo balances the dial out better, the color is more interesting, and the feature set is more extensive (e.g. independently set hour hand, perpetual calendar, solar). As noted above, the SBGX wears a bit slimmer, is more dressy/formal, and is just a tiny bit nicer in terms of finish in my view. Both great watches.


----------



## Riverman

JodyDavis said:


> The bracelet is very good. Design-wise, it is nearly identical to the SBGX, with a slightly wider center-link and the same size/design clasp. Like the SBGX, there are no micro-adjust holes, but there are several half-links, so it's not too hard to get a good fit. In terms of quality, I would say the SBGX bracelet feels just a tiny bit more solid/premium. But overall, it's a very comfortable/solid bracelet, appropriate for the price point, and much higher quality than the bracelets for the less expensive Citizen watches. And it has a basic pin and collar setup which was very easy to size.
> 
> Overall, it's a great watch, and I'm very happy with it. Compared to my SBGX261, the Citizen feels a bit sportier, the dial size feels just a bit smaller, the eagle logo balances the dial out better, the color is more interesting, and the feature set is more extensive (e.g. independently set hour hand, perpetual calendar, solar). As noted above, the SBGX wears a bit slimmer, is more dressy/formal, and is just a tiny bit nicer in terms of finish in my view. Both great watches.


Thanks for the helpful reply. There's not much info out there on this watch so it's great to get this first hand info. I will have to get in touch with one of the JDM retailers like Seiya to lay my hands on one nearer to Christmas time.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Riverman said:


> Thanks for the helpful reply. There's not much info out there on this watch so it's great to get this first hand info. I will have to get in touch with one of the JDM retailers like Seiya to lay my hands on one nearer to Christmas time.


I'd also suggest considering the AQ4041-54L It has the same feature set, but it has a slightly more angular case that's mostly brushed (apart from the chamfer on the top and bottom edge of the case) and a bezel that comes to a point like a pizza cutter, which was a classy touch found on many classic Seikos and Citizens. I got to handle the champagne -54A this past weekend at the Citizen boutique in NYC and I was really impressed.


----------



## Barbababa

Riverman said:


> Thanks for the helpful reply. There's not much info out there on this watch so it's great to get this first hand info. I will have to get in touch with one of the JDM retailers like Seiya to lay my hands on one nearer to Christmas time.


The bracelet on The Citizen is thinner/flatter than the SBGX, and the links are shorter. They are both Oyster style, but still very different. The clasps are very similar though. Since I also have the SBGX261 and The AQ4080-52A I would say the oposite, and call the SBX sporty and AQ dressier. Much due to the vibrant dial and slimer bracelet


----------



## Barbababa

a little odd bird this Friday. CTQ57-1132


----------



## Kaboom25

My first and so far only HAQ. Absolutely and positively LOVING it. And the perpetual calendar complication is the cherry on top. I cant BELIEVE how good condition this was in when I got it 10 days ago and how accurate it is so far, even off the wrist. Definately moar HAQs to come in the future.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

New arrival - an April of 1981 King Quartz 9923-8060 on its original bracelet.

It's _very_ nice.


----------



## malioil




----------



## badgerracer

Got a new strap and it really changes the look on my chronomaster. Absolutely loving this watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

It's been a solid HAQ week for me this week.



















The 9923-8060 got the nod again today.


----------



## tro_jan




----------



## ava1ar

This is my reliable Precista PRS-18Q. Being on overall cheap side, this is still one of the most accurate watches in my small HAQ collection: overall performance is ~ +3 seconds / 6 month. Never had a chance to check the full year, since DST is still a thing in the US. So, tomorrow I will have to reset it to 0 again...


----------



## pwanut

From 77 my classic HAQ king Seiko. I just love this watch. So accurate 44 years later.


----------



## ed delr

Breitling Aerospace.
My go to watch when I am in a hurry and do not have time to wind and adjust the time and date..


----------



## Tom-HK

pwanut said:


> From 77 my classic HAQ king Seiko. I just love this watch. So accurate 44 years later.
> 
> View attachment 16223547


This particular King Quartz has the single crystal logo denoting it contains only one XO. It is, therefore, not a high accuracy model. The HAQ models had two XOs, as indicated by the twin crystal logo on the dial.


----------



## pwanut

Tom-HK said:


> This particular King Quartz has the single crystal logo denoting it contains only one XO. It is, therefore, not a high accuracy model. The HAQ models had two XOs, as indicated by the twin crystal logo on the dial.


Thanks for the info. Still the watch is pretty accurate so far.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

pwanut said:


> Thanks for the info. Still the watch is pretty accurate so far.


I have a 4821 that's running 7s/month after 45 years. Not comparable to a modern HAQ, but damn good for its age.


----------



## Yoloki

A little desk diving today.


----------



## Nolander




----------



## StigBB




----------



## ronalddheld

What movement is in that watch? Is it HAQ?


StigBB said:


> View attachment 16233799


What movement is in that watch? This is HAQ?


----------



## StigBB

Yes, it is a COSC certified Maurice Lacroix Miros Diver with the adjustable thermo compensated ETA 251.232


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Fergfour

Seiko Pipin SBCM003 with 8F35 movt which is supposedly +-20 spy. I'm not usually a stickler for accuracy as I usually wear a different watch each day.


----------



## Sullivanjt

Newly acquired!


----------



## highvista

SBGN003


----------



## DMode

Longines Flagship VHP - purchased in 2006 so one of the last applications of movement L546.2 (ETA 252.611) - surely a contender for best quartz movement - 10-yr battery, 11 jewels, perpetual calendar, user-adjustable rate, +/- 10 secs p.a. Shame it was only sparingly deployed by Swatch group!


----------



## Bulletproof




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## fmc000

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Fantastic watch, the one and only I regret to have sold (and believe me, in the past decades I have bought and sold dozen and dozen of watches, five Rolex(es) included). A real HAQ, mine was running at +2.8spy. Congrats.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Replaced the new black Italian calf leather deployant with the whiskey distressed Spanish leather deployant this evening...


----------



## Elmo18

Wearing a new-to-me Seiko 0843 with early kira zuri dial.


----------



## Tom-HK

Elmo18 said:


> Wearing a new-to-me Seiko 0843 with early kira zuri dial.
> View attachment 16274164


Lovely watch. Not HAQ, though. This model has only one XO, and not the two that Seiko used for thermocompensation, in the past.


----------



## Elmo18

Tom-HK said:


> Lovely watch. Not HAQ, though. This model has only one XO, and not the two that Seiko used for thermocompensation, in the past.


Ah shoot, okay. Some places on the internet say HAQ and others do not. Will need to wear one of the twin quartzes tomorrow to make up for it


----------



## Tom-HK

Elmo18 said:


> Ah shoot, okay. Some places on the internet say HAQ and others do not. Will need to wear one of the twin quartzes tomorrow to make up for it


That's okay; I have some lovely old Seiko watches, myself. And clearing up what 'other places on the Internet' think is HAQ is a key reason this forum exists 😉 

Looking forward to seeing your Twin Quartz!


----------



## ronalddheld

Tom-HK said:


> That's okay; I have some lovely old Seiko watches, myself. And clearing up what 'other places on the Internet' think is HAQ is a key reason this forum exists 😉
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your Twin Quartz!


True statement!


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## Bulletproof

Seiko Laurel LHFD501 9587-6000


----------



## Elmo18

Seiko Grand Quartz 9940-8000 today


----------



## bradurani




----------



## Gerry.GEG

I really like this more and more.


----------



## magste

Getting to know this new aquisition


----------



## darklight111




----------



## jascolli




----------



## magste




----------



## jvspin




----------



## Barbababa




----------



## jvspin

Dial looks more white in better lighting.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Barbababa

jvspin said:


> Dial looks more white in better lighting.
> View attachment 16327897


I have really regretted not getting that model NEW when it was still around. I just love that case and the applied indices, and the covered seconds hand center 👌


----------



## jvspin

Barbababa said:


> I have really regretted not getting that model NEW when it was still around. I just love that case and the applied indices, and the covered seconds hand center 👌


Also, I think the way the applied metal minute batons catch the light really elevates this era of Chronomaster. Can you think of other watches that have this?


----------



## Barbababa

jvspin said:


> Also, I think the way the applied metal minute batons catch the light really elevates this era of Chronomaster. Can you think of other watches that have this?


if "minute batons" is the same as what I called "indices", GS have some older quartz models (8J) with these


----------



## jvspin

Barbababa said:


> if "minute batons" is the same as what I called "indices", GS have some older quartz models (8J) with these
> View attachment 16331540


Yes, we're talking about the same thing then. Wasn't sure if you just meant the hour markers.


----------



## Barbababa

jvspin said:


> Yes, we're talking about the same thing then. Wasn't sure if you just meant the hour markers.


Oooh, I almost forgot, off course the older Grand Quartz and Superior had this feature on some models. 








I also like how the zaratsu on the inner part of the ring reflects the indices and dial


----------



## Elmo18

I hope this one counts...Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

My last (mediocre) wrist shot of 2021. Happy New Years all! 










Seiko King Quartz 9923-8060


----------



## ronalddheld

Elmo18 said:


> I hope this one counts...Happy New Year everyone.
> 
> View attachment 16334767


Tell us more about the movement in the watch.


----------



## Elmo18

ronalddheld said:


> Tell us more about the movement in the watch.


The movement is a 4883, which is a 9-jewel movement rated at a deviation of 1 sec per month and an oscillating frequency of 32,768 Hz.


----------



## Tom-HK

ronalddheld said:


> Tell us more about the movement in the watch.


Posts #1368 and #1369 both appear to be single oscillator models and not HAQ, but I tire of pointing out the difference (see post #1370 for a dual oscillator version, people!), and I have made a New Year's resolution not to nit pick.

Honestly, though, the 4883 was a great movement for one that wasn't thermocompensated. It pre-dated Seiko's first HAQ by two years.


----------



## Elmo18

Tom-HK said:


> Posts #1368 and #1369 both appear to be single oscillator models and not HAQ, but I tire of pointing out the difference (see post #1370 for a dual oscillator version, people!), and I have made a New Year's resolution not to nit pick.
> 
> Honestly, though, the 4883 was a great movement for one that wasn't thermocompensated. It pre-dated Seiko's first HAQ by two years.


Got it Tom, sounds like only the twin-Quartz are considered HAQs.


----------



## Elmo18

Red Sunday—this dial reminds me of crumpled aluminum foil.


----------



## bigbaby987

Pic was taken last month.


----------



## Bulletproof

Seiko Dolce advan 7j21


----------



## yadel




----------



## hoverdonkey

... just set them all


----------



## ronalddheld

One on a wrist is my limit.


----------



## blfan

Wearing my Citizen today!


----------



## RegularStormy

Meant to post this yesterday


----------



## jvspin

This is a bit unusual and specified at 10s/yr.


----------



## jvspin

The antireflective crystal is great on this watch. Even a little less glare than my Chronomaster though with a bluish tint where the Chronomaster has no tint.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67

Edit: Trying that shot at full Black and White...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Again today, the world's finest aviator wristwatch and grill timer...


----------



## naganaga

This magnificent Longines Conquest VHP with carbon fiber dial for this Thursday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## yadel

Started the day with one closing it with another.


----------



## RegularStormy

yadel said:


> Started the day with one closing it with another.
> View attachment 16380176


Haven't seen any real life pics of that citizen yet. Can you share more? I've been real interested in that one... it's the only 37.5mm with lume, right?


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## yadel

RegularStormy said:


> Haven't seen any real life pics of that citizen yet. Can you share more? I've been real interested in that one... it's the only 37.5mm with lume, right?


Yes It is 37.5 mm but it wears bigger because of the case and lug design but very comfortable as it is feather light. It has good lume as well. The polishing (zaratsu) and brushing, on this full titanium watch is amazing , it also seems to have more scratch resistance than my GS at the moment . Very impressed. I will post more pics later.


----------



## RegularStormy

yadel said:


> Yes It is 37.5 mm but it wears bigger because of the case and lug design but very comfortable as it is feather light. It has good lume as well. The polishing (zaratsu) and brushing, on this full titanium watch is amazing , it also seems to have more scratch resistance than my GS at the moment . Very impressed. I will post more pics later.


I have the white washi version, so I'm aware of how the case wears (fantastic), but the hands don't always stand out. That red dial is different than the paper ones, and also not a simple sunburst either... like there is some 3D effect or something. So some dial shots would be great. Do the markers sit on a plastic disc above the dial like the paper dials have?


----------



## yadel




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Barbababa

5 years later and still performes around +5spy 😎


----------



## spoolmakdays

Seiko SACM171
I ditched the auto and have been wearing this 24/7. The 8j41 inside is quite an accurate little machine.


----------



## Mattthefish

I want to pick one of those up soon @spoolmakdays ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

Mattthefish said:


> Yes I know the MR-G isnt a HAQ 😀
> 
> View attachment 16417391


But it’s a nice titanium lineup 👍🏿


----------



## Motorcityjoe

Seven months in my Darth Chronomaster is currently tracking at +3spy.


----------



## jvspin




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## DMode

jvspin said:


> View attachment 16430933
> 
> View attachment 16430944


That's a lovely watch - what's the model number and movement used?


----------



## jvspin

DMode said:


> That's a lovely watch - what's the model number and movement used?


It is a Citizen Campanola CTS57-0701 and it uses the A660 movement. Same as the Chronomaster, circa 2000. ±5s/yr, perpetual calendar, independently adjustable hour hand.


----------



## tro_jan

HAQ Perpetual Diver SBCM023


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Eugene Hot

Spirit


----------



## ronalddheld

Eugene Hot said:


> Spirit
> 
> View attachment 16450569


What movement is in that watch?


----------



## Eugene Hot

ronalddheld said:


> What movement is in that watch?


8F33 EOL 10 year battery. Sapphire glass, WR100 m


----------



## Eugene Hot

However, thirty times cheaper, not HAQ formally Casio, are more accuracy, then high frequency Seiko +7spy


----------



## ronalddheld

Eugene Hot said:


> However, thirty times cheaper, not HAQ formally Casio, are more accuracy, then high frequency Seiko +7spy
> 
> View attachment 16451260
> View attachment 16451277
> View attachment 16451285


Mr. Moderator is not convinced this watch belongs in this thread, even with your claimed performance, and no technique and data to back it up.


----------



## sopapillas

I believe the Precisionist would count as HAQ right? Not on the same level as the Chronomasters or 9Fs but the CURV is still a pretty neat piece.


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## das997

AQ4030A-51E
These close up shots make it seem as though the lume would overwhelm the watch - but in reality on the wrist it is really very subtle...


----------



## tro_jan

±5 seconds per year accurate: Superior Twin Quartz 9983 from 1978


----------



## fmc000

tro_jan said:


> ±5 seconds per year accurate: Superior Twin Quartz 9983 from 1978


Just curious, is it running at spec after all these years?


----------



## tro_jan

fmc000 said:


> Just curious, is it running at spec after all these years?


June 2021 until today, 4 data points, app says 0.0 s/d accuracy.


----------



## hoverdonkey

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 16401520
> 
> 5 years later and still performes around +5spy 😎


Nice, not seen that before. What's the model No.?


----------



## Barbababa

hoverdonkey said:


> Nice, not seen that before. What's the model No.?


*Présence L4.790.4.12.2*
I wear it on a Hirsch Massai in the picture, the original is really horrible


----------



## hoverdonkey

Barbababa said:


> *Présence L4.790.4.12.2*
> I wear it on a Hirsch Massai in the picture, the original is really horrible


Nice, thank you.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Breitling Aerospace F75362 Chronometer. Just arrived.


----------



## 2fifty3

Breitling Aerospace Advantage E79362

this was my first HAQ watch, and the piece that really kicked me into exploring quartz more


----------



## Rojote




----------



## TGT

This is a prototype I made with an ETA 251.264 BD PRD movement, +10/-10 seconds per year. Problem is I may not be able to get this movement in any meaningful quantity now. Just want to contribute to the thread.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

TGT said:


> View attachment 16490625
> 
> 
> View attachment 16490642
> 
> 
> This is a prototype I made with an ETA 251.264 BD PRD movement, +10/-10 seconds per year. Problem is I may not be able to get this movement in any meaningful quantity now. Just want to contribute to the thread.


Is the white subdial a small seconds counter? The case looks great. Have you found the legibility to be an issue?


----------



## ronalddheld

TGT said:


> View attachment 16490625
> 
> 
> View attachment 16490642
> 
> 
> This is a prototype I made with an ETA 251.264 BD PRD movement, +10/-10 seconds per year. Problem is I may not be able to get this movement in any meaningful quantity now. Just want to contribute to the thread.


Can you tell us more about this project?


----------



## TGT

Shark-sandwich said:


> Is the white subdial a small seconds counter? The case looks great. Have you found the legibility to be an issue?


Hi,
Yes, correct. The sub-dial at six is the small second. The one at nine is the chrono counter for 12 hours and one at three is counter for 1/10 seconds. This is a central minutes chronograph. Thank you for pointing out the legibility issue. I realized this problem as well. I will change the finish of the central hands and the small second sub-dial to titanium to make them more legible when we go in production. Here is a rendering of the change. Thanks so much for the input.


----------



## TGT

ronalddheld said:


> Can you tell us more about this project?


Hi,
This is a central minutes chronograph using ETA 251.264 BD PRD and ETA 251.264 BE movements. The dial diameter is 40mm and the total case to glass thickness is 12.8mm. The rotatable dial serves as a two time zones function. The case and glass construction is rated at 200-meter water depth. I have been testing both the BD PRD and BE prototypes and will make a couple minor changes to improve legibility. I am currently in California and sourcing is difficult here. I am having problem getting enough quantity of the BD PRD movement, which is the thermo-compensated version. Sorry to go OT; but any help locating the TC version of this movement is greatly appreciated. The name of these chronos will be PCH, an homage to the Pacific Coast Highway where I have the pleasure motoring countless times. Here is the blue dial version:


----------



## TGT

Sorry, I meant the bezel diameter is 40mm. Also, the rotatable bezel serves as the two time zones function.


----------



## jvspin

TGT said:


> Sorry, I meant the bezel diameter is 40mm. Also, the rotatable bezel serves as the two time zones function.


That looks nice. Does that movement have a central seconds chronograph hand too?


----------



## phubbard

Does this count?









It’s the only one I’ve seen that has menu set trimming. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TGT

jvspin said:


> That looks nice. Does that movement have a central seconds chronograph hand too?


Hi,
Yes, these chronos have both second and minute central hands. As shown from the photo below, the two thinner hands pointing downward are the central second and minute counters. The orange color one is the central second counter and the grey one is the central minute counter. This feature of the central minutes chronograph makes reading the elapsed time quicker because we don't have to look at a small sub-dial for the elapsed minutes. Thank you for your interest. Much appreciated.


----------



## ronalddheld

phubbard said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the only one I’ve seen that has menu set trimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No, not a TC movement or high frequency.


----------



## alexandrud

phubbard said:


> Does this count?


Nice try, but no.


----------



## phubbard

The manual says 6spy. So the HAQ criteria is around how that’s achieved ie TC or high frequency?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveM

phubbard said:


> The manual says 6spy. So the HAQ criteria is around how that’s achieved ie TC or high frequency?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If it has no TC and uses tuning-fork 32Khz xtal it cannot legally be classified as HAQ
But perhaps we should make it a 'special case' because of the user rate-adjustment.
A careful owner could :-

keep watch in a uniform temperature profile
adjust rate
enjoy HAQ accuracy


----------



## ronalddheld

Mr. Moderator dies not think that there should be an exception made, as expressed in prior threads.


----------



## Todd Vanderbilt

Wearing a SBGX259 for the first time today. Grab and go work watch for suited ditch digging. And I’ll know if my train is 4 seconds late, believe me….


----------



## Cannonball

I have the red as well, and people think this one is too boring. It’s a lovely green that can go from grey to bright green depending on the lighting.


----------



## naganaga

The Bulova Lunar Pilot, no-date, polished-steel case version for day 6 of my black watch week.


----------



## normanparkinson

Not worn in a while, forgotten how good it is.


----------



## TreeFort

CWC RN Diver - had the thermo-compensated ETA precise drive


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## badgerracer

Starting to get hot here in Phoenix, so trying out a perlon. This was supposed to be an 18mm strap, but I don’t notice any gap. It might be too much red, but I like it enough where I will probably order a few new colors before summer hits in full force










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

HAQ Perpetual Diver


----------



## Verdict

Cannonball said:


> I have the red as well, and people think this one is too boring. It’s a lovely green that can go from grey to bright green depending on the lighting.


That is _gorgeous_. What's the model number?


----------



## Cannonball

Verdict said:


> That is _gorgeous_. What's the model number?


Citizen AQ4020-54X


----------



## grenert

Been wearing this the past few days. As a Twin Quartz, it qualifies as HAQ, but I have to say it's running more like a regular quartz right now. Still, I really like the look!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Back from Breitling!😃 Full service including a new glass and three additional links for the Titanium bracelet❤ All in all a new Breitling with wings!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Happy Easter! 🐣
Breitling has probably by far the best anti reflection technology in the industry.


----------



## ronalddheld

OT, but how much did the repairs cost?


----------



## ETA2824-2

ronalddheld said:


> OT, but how much did the repairs cost?


Full Service CHF 720
3 Links for the Titan-bracelet CHF 285
The Sapphire glass CHF 95

Service included basically a new digi-display and a new movement and new hands.
The watch is rated again at 10 bar.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2

Did I ever start a day with two Quartz-watches on the wrists?
Breitling Aerospace and Certina DS Sport Precidrive.


----------



## ronalddheld

I do not recall anyone double wristing quartz watches.


----------



## ETA2824-2

F75362


----------



## ETA2824-2

The manufacturer Breitling gurantees the following:


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Motorcityjoe

Still wearing my one and only Citizen HAQ Darth Chronomaster


----------



## Caliguli




----------



## hoverdonkey

tro_jan said:


> HAQ Perpetual Diver


Nice. What's the model number please?


----------



## jvspin

hoverdonkey said:


> Nice. What's the model number please?


SBCM023


----------



## tro_jan

hoverdonkey said:


> Nice. What's the model number please?


SBCM023. It's discussed in detail in this article from Fratello Watches.









#TBT Seiko SBCM023 Perpetual Calendar Diver


It's #TBT and we take a look at the stealthy Seiko SBCM023 Perpetual Calendar Diver, a watch that offers more than meets the eye.




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## highvista

Longines V.H.P. Conquest Perpetual Calendar 200m L1.636.4

It was running about 50spy fast when I got it. I've regulated it down to about a 3spy loss at this point.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## hoverdonkey

tro_jan said:


> SBCM023. It's discussed in detail in this article from Fratello Watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #TBT Seiko SBCM023 Perpetual Calendar Diver
> 
> 
> It's #TBT and we take a look at the stealthy Seiko SBCM023 Perpetual Calendar Diver, a watch that offers more than meets the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com


Thank you!


----------



## Toweruser

Longines Conquest V.H.P GMT 41mm


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ETA2824-2

Switched to the Breitling Aerospace F75362. It looks so professional!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning fellow WUS-members! 😃
The Breitling Aerospace F75362 again!


----------



## ETA2824-2

The Breitling Aerospace is currently by far my most loved quartz watch.
Nevertheless I also love the HAQ Certina DS Sport Precidrive. Both are
extremely accurate, solid and look good.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tro_jan

SBMC023 Perpetual Calendar HAQ Diver


----------



## Toweruser

Longines Conquest VHP GMT


----------



## gelatomancer




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Nolander

This watch really is less boring in real life than it looks in pictures.


----------



## NL-USA




----------



## ETA2824-2

DS Sport Chrono with a Precidrive inside. +8 s/year. Manuf. spec. : +/-10 s/year


----------



## Sullivanjt




----------



## Yoloki

Sullivanjt said:


> View attachment 16711532


Beautiful, a very handsome watch.


----------



## Peter_030

Wobbley24 said:


> Does this one count as HAQ?


I'm afraid not. The Rules for HAQ qualification are outlined here: What the HAQ forum is about

RC (Radio Controlled) is not HAQ

FWIW, I've browsed all 75 pages of this topic at one point, and previously shown RC watches have all been 'disqualified'.


----------



## Wobbley24

Peter_030 said:


> I'm afraid not. The Rules for HAQ qualification are outlined here: What the HAQ forum is about
> 
> RC (Radio Controlled) is not HAQ
> 
> FWIW, I've browsed all 75 pages of this topic at one point, and previously shown RC watches have all been 'disqualified'.


Apologies. Happy for it to be 'disqualified' I have an old Seiko King Quartz (Twin Quartz) that I think qualifies at home in the watch box. I will post that one when I get home.


----------



## Peter_030

Wobbley24 said:


> I have an old Seiko King Quartz (Twin Quartz)


Now you're talking 👍


----------



## ryanb741




----------



## Peter_030

^ Epic!

That single gold star tells all


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Grand Seiko SBGV005


----------



## ETA2824-2

Guten Morgen allerseits!
-2s since April 15th 2022. 😃


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## mikkolopez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

TGT said:


> Hi,
> This is a central minutes chronograph using ETA 251.264 BD PRD and ETA 251.264 BE movements. The dial diameter is 40mm and the total case to glass thickness is 12.8mm. The rotatable dial serves as a two time zones function. The case and glass construction is rated at 200-meter water depth. I have been testing both the BD PRD and BE prototypes and will make a couple minor changes to improve legibility. I am currently in California and sourcing is difficult here. I am having problem getting enough quantity of the BD PRD movement, which is the thermo-compensated version. Sorry to go OT; but any help locating the TC version of this movement is greatly appreciated. The name of these chronos will be PCH, an homage to the Pacific Coast Highway where I have the pleasure motoring countless times. Here is the blue dial version:
> 
> View attachment 16491972
> 
> 
> View attachment 16491971


Wow this is really cool! Is there somewhere I can get updates?


----------



## gelatomancer

SBGP017


----------



## Peter_030

^ A dial to die for on a superb watch.
And that single gold star tells all 

Great image, thank you for sharing!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## ETA2824-2

The ultra-accurate Certina DS Sport with the Precidrive. 
It is running at +8s/year.


----------



## phm14

Omega Seamaster 300 Pro


----------



## ETA2824-2

phm14 said:


> Omega Seamaster 300 Pro


I do not see anything.


----------



## tro_jan

HAQ Perpetual Calendar Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_030

My brand new The Citizen AQ4100-06W 'Ibuki'

product page link

My actual watch










My story starts here and continues here and here


----------



## Sullivanjt

Citizen Chronomaster AQ4020-54X


----------



## highvista

Longines V.H.P. Conquest L1.627.3

It's recently acquired and was running about 80 spy fast. I've regulated it to about a 2 spy gain at this point.


----------



## Strange Days




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gaijin

Mhutch said:


>


Sorry, not HAQ.


----------



## apace

gaijin said:


> Sorry, not HAQ.


To be fair, it may not be Mhutch's fault. Junghans' own copy and manual still blanketly state this watch's accuracy as +/-8 spy when in "quartz mode."


----------



## ETA2824-2

gaijin said:


> Sorry, not HAQ.


SUPER-HAQ? 
This watch is cetainly a HAQ. The specs without radio sync qualify the
Junghans Mega Solar clearly as HAQ.


----------



## ronalddheld

That watch is not Super HAQ even by Junghans' specs.


----------



## DaveM

ETA2824-2 said:


> SUPER-HAQ?
> This watch is cetainly a HAQ. The specs without radio sync qualify the
> Junghans Mega Solar clearly as HAQ.


Here is an excellent post from MP2
New Junghans HAQ Meister Mega ?
He managed to start a conversation with Junghans technical department.
They admitted that their 8SPY claim was only valid under conditions of little or no temperature variation from 27*C.
The watch has a good inhibition system so that its rate can be set very accurately at 27C.
But it has no Thermal compensation
Its rate will be out by about 100 spy at 17 or 37C.

*According to the rules of this forum ( or COSC) it is not HAQ.*


----------



## ronalddheld

Mr. Moderator wished he had eidetic memory and remembered every thread since he"took over".


----------



## ETA2824-2

DaveM said:


> Here is an excellent post from MP2
> New Junghans HAQ Meister Mega ?
> He managed to start a conversation with Junghans technical department.
> They admitted that their 8SPY claim was only valid under conditions of little or no temperature variation from 27*C.
> The watch has a good inhibition system so that its rate can be set very accurately at 27C.
> But it has no Thermal compensation
> Its rate will be out by about 100 spy at 17 or 37C.
> 
> *According to the rules of this forum ( or COSC) it is not HAQ.*


It will reach the COSC conditions easily at any temperature:










To which "rules of this forum" are you refering to?
COSC is defining the minimum standard for a quartz chronometer (=HAQ). 
Anything else is arbitrary. 
We are discussing Junghans guaranteeing +/- 8 s/y vs. +/- 26 s/y (=COSC)


----------



## DaveM

ETA2824-2 said:


> It will reach the COSC conditions easily at any temperature:
> 
> View attachment 16825162
> 
> 
> To which "rules of this forum" are you refering to?
> COSC is defining the minimum standard for a quartz chronometer (=HAQ).
> Anything else is arbitrary.
> We are discussing Junghans guaranteeing +/- 8 s/y vs. +/- 26 s/y (=COSC)


*Junghans calibrate their watch to be better than 8 spy, but only at 27C.*
They are using a standard 'tuning-fork' xtal without temperature compensation.
Assuming that the xtal 'turns over' at 27C the rate at temperature T is about
(rate at 27) - (T-27)*(T-27) spy
For example :-

If Junghans calibrate it to + 0spy at 27C
at 23 C it will be about -16spy -- OK for COSC
*at 8C it will be about - 361 spy -- fails COSC*
*at 38C it will be about -121 spy -- fails COSC*
The COSC test is carefully designed so that a standard 'no-TC tuning fork' watch will fail.
All credit to Junghans for answering the questions from MP2 and admitting that their design would not pass COSC !


----------



## ETA2824-2

DaveM said:


> T is about (rate at 27) - (T-27)*(T-27) spy


In the first place this is not a mathematical equation.
Second: Do you really believe complex physical relations are so simple?
The sensitivity to changes in temperqature of quartzes is not linear.


----------



## ronalddheld

This stuff really does not belong in this picture thread, even if relevant.


----------



## Barbababa

ok, I was wearing the Astron, but I think the thread could benefit from a pic with som HAQs


----------



## edgatk

Another The Citizen AQ4020-54X 200 LE.
Great watch!


----------



## chillwill120

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 16830739
> 
> ok, I was wearing the Astron, but I think the thread could benefit from a pic with som HAQs


Is that an aftermarket jubilee on that Citizen Chronomaster?


----------



## Barbababa

chillwill120 said:


> Is that an aftermarket jubilee on that Citizen Chronomaster?


The navy blue to the left? Yes, it´s suppose to have the same as the one to the right, but that bracelet is missing a few collars to the pins. It´s a old Geckota Jubilee 19/16


----------



## chillwill120

Barbababa said:


> The navy blue to the left? Yes, it´s suppose to have the same as the one to the right, but that bracelet is missing a few collars to the pins. It´s a old Geckota Jubilee 19/16


I actually like the look.


----------



## Barbababa

chillwill120 said:


> I actually like the look.


Yes, it suites the look of that smaller case, kind of day-date-ish


----------



## Toweruser

They are beautiful in all sizes:










After having the blue one for a couple of months my SO decided to need a V.H.P as well.


----------



## fiskadoro

ronalddheld said:


> Not a HAQ watch.


Cool. Will remove the post.


----------



## VegasCzar

Attachment removed because my watch is no HAQ. My apologies.


----------



## gaijin

VegasCzar said:


> Bulova Precisionist 96B158.
> 
> View attachment 16872253


Sorry, still not HAQ.










HTH


----------



## Beatlloydy




----------



## ronalddheld

Wha


Beatlloydy said:


> View attachment 16873071


What movement is in this watch?


----------



## The Watch Ho

?


----------



## gaijin

The Watch Ho said:


> ?
> View attachment 16873666


Nope. Try again


----------



## ronalddheld

Mr. Moderator thinks that only thermocompensated watches should be posted here. No RC/GPS. No spring drive. HIgh frequency watches with data to support HAQ specs.


----------



## gaijin

ronalddheld said:


> Mr. Moderator thinks that only thermocompensated watches should be posted here. No RC/GPS. No spring drive. HIgh frequency watches with data to support HAQ specs.


Exactly. Data talk, brags walk.


----------



## ETA2824-2

ronalddheld said:


> data to support HAQ specs.


That is exactly what?
I would clearly prefer a technology-neutral approach.
Where I agree: The watch should be autonomous. No GPS, no RC.


----------



## ronalddheld

ETA2824-2 said:


> That is exactly what?
> I would clearly prefer a technology-neutral approach.
> Where I agree: The watch should be autonomous. No GPS, no RC.


You take measurements to determine the performance of the watch.


----------



## DaveM

ronalddheld said:


> You take measurements to determine the performance of the watch.


Then the acceptable rates 'on the wrist' and* at specified high and low temperatures* needs to be defined


----------



## The Watch Ho

So the GS Spring Drive is in a category all by itself? The "mechanical" guys say no to the spring drive and the quartz guys too?


----------



## ronalddheld

The Watch Ho said:


> So the GS Spring Drive is in a category all by itself? The "mechanical" guys say no to the spring drive and the quartz guys too?


Yes. That class of watch does not belong here.


----------



## ETA2824-2

DaveM said:


> Then the acceptable rates 'on the wrist' and* at specified high and low temperatures* needs to be defined


Why?
COSC for Quartz-watches is setting the yard-stick, IMHO.
Everything else is arbitrary. 
If the manufacturer guarantees the equivlalent performance it is OK for me.


----------



## gaijin

ETA2824-2 said:


> Why?
> COSC for Quartz-watches is setting the yard-stick, IMHO.
> Everything else is arbitrary.
> If the manufacturer guarantees the equivlalent performance it is OK for me.


This has been discussed many times, but I'm willing to take it on one... more... time...
COSC quartz test specs are as follows(COSC Quartz specs):

*The COSC also certifies quartz chronometers. Since no international standard currently applies to the electronic quartz watch, the COSC has established a test requirement for quartz chronometers based on the ISO 3159 standard. This prescription that certifies their performance as it does for the mechanical chronometer.*

_In absolute terms, a quartz movement is more precise than a mechanical movement. In reality, quartz is more inconstant, because it is very sensitive to temperature and humidity, which can significantly alter its operational regularity. High quality quartz is therefore equipped to adjust automatically to the frequency of the oscillator according to the ambient conditions. It must be encapsulated in an absolutely watertight manner so as not to be sensitive to moisture.

To take into account the technological characteristics of these products, the COSC has adapted its tests and the precision requirements. *To acquire the COSC label, a quartz instrument must benefit from thermo-compensation and rigorous encapsulation.* [Emphasis mine] Each quartz chronometer is tested for 13 days, in one position, at 3 different temperatures and 4 different relative humidity levels. The criteria are less numerous, but the tolerance levels are much more stringent._










To keep terms consistent, the COSC limits expressed in sec/day are as follows for sec/year:

+ 0.07 s/d = + 25.57 s/y
+ 0.20 s/d = + 73.05 s/y

So... your "equivalent performance" criterion would mean acceptance of + 25.57 sec/year at a constant 23 DegC as HAQ. But the requirement for HAQ is + 10 sec/year, so, COSC does not measure up to HAQ.

Further, since just about any quartz movement can be observed to deliver precision to + 10 sec/year at one constant temperature, acceptance as HAQ requires not just precision at one temperature, but at higher and lower temperatures as well to show the effectiveness of the required thermo-compensation (or other method to reduce the effect of temperature on rate).

If you want to stick with the COSC Quartz temperatures, great! That's what I did when I adjusted and tested my HAQ Omega X-33.

Here's what I observed in my testing which was based on COSC Quartz limits and protocols:










TL;DR: HAQ claims, supported by data, should be + 10 sec/year from 8 DegC - 38 DegC

OK, sure - it's a rigorous test, but isn't such a testing protocol necessary to legitimately claim HAQ (i.e. + 10 sec/year) performance?

Discussion of watches that don't pass this testing protocol could still be discussed, with comments about how testing was performed, where a particular watch either excelled or fell short.

Indeed, a less rigorous HAQ testing protocol could be developed, but attempts to do this in the past were dismal failures.

In any event, just accepting a watch manufacturer's claim that their offering meets COSC specs does not even come close to guaranteeing HAQ level performance.

For more details of the above test, read on. If not interested, quit here.

HTH

Test result backup data:

Here's what the data look like on a graph showing each day's rate, upper and lower COSC spec limits and a Sec/Year value for reference:












Here's a graph of the temperature history:












And a more detailed recording of the temperatures experienced during Week 4 testing:












And a more detailed recording of the temperature history for the duration of the test:










One can read the entire journey to reach this final test in my thread here: Omega X-33 Accuracy Testing

Thanks for reading.


----------



## ETA2824-2

gaijin said:


> But the requirement for HAQ is + 10 sec/year


Who says that?
I accept only yard sticks that enjoy recogonition by the industry.
Arbitrary +/-10 s/y are not helpful and do not mean much.


----------



## ronalddheld

In this forum HAQ is defined as +/- 10 s/y based on real world performance.


----------



## DaveM

ronalddheld said:


> In this forum HAQ is defined as +/- 10 s/y based on real world performance.


I think that over the years there have been a lot of posts on this topic.

I have sympathy with the point that ETA2824 is making :-
*Only COSC have published a precisely quantified definition of HAQ *

I have sympathy with the point that Gaijin is making.
*A watch which:-*

Gains 23 spy at 8C
Loses 25 spy at 23C
L*oses 41 spy at 28C ( on the wrist)*
Loses 73 spy at 38C
*Would pass the COSC test !*

Can I suggest this compromise :-
*In this forum HAQ is defined as :-

+/- 10 s/y based on real world performance.
Accurate enough to pass the COSC tests
*


----------



## gaijin

DaveM said:


> Can I suggest this compromise :-
> *In this forum HAQ is defined as :-
> *
> 
> *
> +/- 10 s/y based on real world performance.
> Accurate enough to pass the COSC tests
> *


I'm always open to good ideas - and maybe we can make it happen this time.

Your first criterion, +/- 10 s/y based on real world performance, would probably benefit from some qualifiers:
- Must have recorded rate and temperature data spanning at least some reasonable temperature range (open to suggestion what this should be). That would preclude candidates only measured at one constant temperature.

As far as your second criterion, Accurate enough to pass the COSC tests, in addition to the testing at 23 DegC, 8 DegC and 38 DegC yielding results within COSC Limits, this should also be taken to mean:

_To take into account the technological characteristics of these products, the COSC has adapted its tests and the precision requirements. *To acquire the COSC label, a quartz instrument must benefit from thermo-compensation and rigorous encapsulation.*_

However, where supporting data are provided, other measures designed to reduce temperature sensitivity could be accepted - e.g. high frequency crystal, multiple crystals, etc., as long as the movement is still autonomous. This clearly eliminates GPS/RC/Bluetooth, etc.

Thoughts?


----------



## jvspin

I like the ±20s/yr (or we could drop this to ±10s/yr) as specified by the manufacturer that we've been using. For a manufacturer to guarantee this limit the watch has to have technology beyond the run of the mill quartz. Higher price and better finish tend to accompany the more precise specs.
It's true that many of the HAQ watches drift out of spec over time but I don't think that changes the inherent HAQ nature of the watch.
Likewise, you can find a non HAQ watch that happens to meet HAQ limits but that doesn't change its inherent nature either.


----------



## fiskadoro

Seeing as I messed up last time posting my Astron (sorry) I hope this 9F-powered Grand Seiko SBGN001 GMT counts as an HAQ!


----------



## Barbababa

The Watch Ho said:


> So the GS Spring Drive is in a category all by itself? The "mechanical" guys say no to the spring drive and the quartz guys too?


No matter what category you want to put it in, it´s a nice watch with a cool caliber. But not HAQ


----------



## JRP

Barbababa said:


> No matter what category you want to put it in, it´s a nice watch with a cool caliber. But not HAQ


My THERMOCOMPENSATED Spring Drive SLGA001 is accurate to +7.5 secs PER YEAR.. measured from 10 August 2021- 10 Aug 2022.

Just for your information 

regards
Jay


----------



## ava1ar

Omega Speedmaster Skywalker X-33


----------



## gaijin

JRP said:


> My THERMOCOMPENSATED Spring Drive SLGA001 is accurate to +7.5 secs PER YEAR.. measured from 10 August 2021- 10 Aug 2022.
> 
> Just for your information
> 
> regards
> Jay


Then you can call it a HASD, but still not HAQ.

Just so you know.

HTH


----------



## Jonah81

SBGN003


----------



## ava1ar

Jonah81 said:


> SBGN003


This is nice one - if I would be getting GS, this would be the first model on the list for me.


----------



## Barbababa

JRP said:


> My THERMOCOMPENSATED Spring Drive SLGA001 is accurate to +7.5 secs PER YEAR.. measured from 10 August 2021- 10 Aug 2022.
> 
> Just for your information
> 
> regards
> Jay


Please share with us where it is stated that the 9RA5 is thermocompensated. All I can find is _"Caliber 9RA5 has an accuracy *rate of ±10 seconds per month* thanks to a new IC package and to the selection of highly stable quartz oscillators that have gone through a three-month aging process." _and that is anything but HAQ


----------



## ronalddheld

AFAIK, no SD movement is TC.


----------



## JRP

Barbababa said:


> Please share with us where it is stated that the 9RA5 is thermocompensated. All I can find is _"Caliber 9RA5 has an accuracy *rate of ±10 seconds per month* thanks to a new IC package and to the selection of highly stable quartz oscillators that have gone through a three-month aging process." _and that is anything but HAQ


----------



## gaijin

JRP said:


>


Any temperature compensation notwithstanding, the takeaway is, *"*_*accuracy rate of ±10 seconds per month" *_where HAQ is +10 seconds per year.

So... Still not HAQ.


----------



## ETA2824-2

I prefer pictures over formal discussions:


----------



## Barbababa

Thank you, I got the link from another GS enthusiast as well  Very cool to know that they are putting some effort in to the Springdrive  But like @gaijin said, if not stated by manufacturer +/-10spy, not HAQ. But I have no doubt that it will perform as such if kept running for a full year  I guess with a 5 days reserve, it could never be specified spy...
Diving Deep with ref. SLGA001, Grand Seiko’s Newest Professional Diver’s Watch : GS9 Club | Grand Seiko


----------



## ronalddheld

Mr. Moderator should try to move non image discussions, but have not done so. Not going to stiffle technical discussions.


----------



## phubbard

New to me a660. So very good. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piter_De_Vries

Joining the HAQ club today


----------



## Alimamy

Awaiting a proper tang buckle strap in a 19mm size.


----------



## Toweruser




----------



## Barbababa

Alimamy said:


> Awaiting a proper tang buckle strap in a 19mm size.


I had to press like because the watch is a beauty, but that strap needs to burn


----------



## Alimamy

Barbababa said:


> I had to press like because the watch is a beauty, but that strap needs to burn


Haha, I understand. I didn't have too many 19mm options lying around, but they are on the way! The watch truly deserves a nice strap.

How about this?


----------



## Barbababa

Alimamy said:


> Haha, I understand. I didn't have too many 19mm options lying around, but they are on the way! The watch truly deserves a nice strap.
> 
> How about this?


Better  Did it not come on a nice alligator strap?


----------



## Alimamy

Barbababa said:


> Better  Did it not come on a nice alligator strap?


Indeed, it did. A nice black croc strap with a black felt-like suede lining with a titanium deployant clasp.

I prefer tang buckles. They help me get a better fit with my wrist size. I have an black semi-matte alligator on the way, but they take a few weeks to make.


----------



## Barbababa

Alimamy said:


> Indeed, it did. A nice black croc strap with a black felt-like suede lining with a titanium deployant clasp.
> 
> I prefer tang buckles. They help me get a better fit with my wrist size. I have an black semi-matte alligator on the way, but they take a few weeks to make.


The fold over clasp may save the strap some, but just like you I prefer a regular buckle


----------



## hughesyn

Just got back from a service in Japan, so looking forward to seeing how it performs.


----------



## Sabresoft

I was going to post my Breitling Airwolf Raven, but it seems to not be HAQ these days. When I checked it today it was off by 22 sec. Not sure when I set it last, but it seems to be out of HAQ accuracy range. Still probably within COSC, but not HAQ.


----------



## jvspin

Sabresoft said:


> I was going to post my Breitling Airwolf Raven, but it seems to not be HAQ these days. When I checked it today it was off by 22 sec. Not sure when I set it last, but it seems to be out of HAQ accuracy range. Still probably within COSC, but not HAQ.


It's an HAQ movement so it still qualifies even if it's out of spec during your last measurement. Some of the HAQ watches are only guaranteed if worn so many hours a day. A moderator can correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## DaveD

From 2003 a Seiko 8F56 HAQ. Still runs ~2-3s/mo when worn 12 or more hrs/day and is 39.5mm.











Lume still works ok after nearly 20 years but doesn't last long.


----------



## gaijin

jvspin said:


> It's an HAQ movement so it still qualifies even if it's out of spec during your last measurement. Some of the HAQ watches are only guaranteed if worn so many hours a day. A moderator can correct me if I'm mistaken.


Only HAQ with demonstrated performance.

HTH


----------



## gaijin

DaveD said:


> From 2003 a Seiko 8F56 HAQ. Still runs ~2-3s/mo when worn 12 or more hrs/day and is 39.5mm.
> 
> View attachment 16929733
> 
> 
> 
> Lume still works ok after nearly 20 years but doesn't last long.
> 
> View attachment 16929744


Sorry, but +24-36 sec/year is not HAQ, i.e. demonstrated performance of +10 sec/year.

HTH


----------



## DaveD

Hi gaijin, your right mine is out of spec but.... Search results for query: 8f56 movement and....
Seiko 8F vs 9F I posted for historical interest only and a little search effort reveals quite a bit of discussion of this movement in this sub forum.


----------



## ETA2824-2

DaveD said:


> Still runs ~2-3s/mo when worn 12 or more hrs/day and is 39.5mm.


Does this qualify for HAQ?


----------



## gaijin

ETA2824-2 said:


> Does this qualify for HAQ?


No. As stated above.


----------



## Jwon

Oldie but goodie. Seiko Grand quartz.


----------



## ronalddheld

Jwon said:


> View attachment 16937810
> 
> Oldie but goodie. Seiko Grand quartz.


What movement does it have in it?


----------



## Jwon

Seiko cal 9943. Seiko 9943 Movement Details


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Moonbiter

hughesyn said:


> View attachment 16922930
> 
> Just got back from a service in Japan, so looking forward to seeing how it performs.


AQ1030? I absolutely love that one and its AQ1034 cousin. I like the power reserve indicator on them actually, though I have heard it's kind of polarizing. If I can find one for a decent price I'll snag it.


----------



## Lugan

Just unboxed this new Certina DS Eagle today, which I purchased for $300 on super clearance since the series was discontinued years ago. I'm floored by the surprisingly high build and finish quality for the price. Won't be everyone's chunky cup of tea, but will work well for me as a beater backing up my Panerai Luminors and other bigger watches. An HAQ ETA f07.411 ticks inside.


----------



## tomchicago

I predict this watch will increasingly crowd out your mechanicals on wrist. The ruggedness, accuracy and "grab and go" convenience of quartz over mechanical, particularly in even a modestly sized collection, can't be beat.



Lugan said:


> Just unboxed this new Certina DS Eagle today, which I purchased for $300 on super clearance since the series was discontinued years ago. I'm floored by the surprisingly high build and finish quality for the price. Won't be everyone's chunky cup of tea, but will work well for me as a beater backing up my Panerai Luminors and other bigger watches. An HAQ ETA f07.411 ticks inside.
> View attachment 16948720


----------



## highvista

Longines Conquest L1.627.4 for today.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## sopapillas

This one just in a couple days ago


----------



## ETA2824-2

F75362


----------



## 356Cruzer

A beautiful Astron! Could you please share the model / ref number? 




Barbababa said:


> nefit from a pic with som HAQs


----------



## Moonbiter

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 16830739
> 
> ok, I was wearing the Astron, but I think the thread could benefit from a pic with som HAQs


How's the Citizen with the integrated bracelet? I think if it had regular lugs I'd get one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Barbababa

Moonbiter said:


> How's the Citizen with the integrated bracelet? I think if it had regular lugs I'd get one in a heartbeat.


It’s a true OG from 2001 😎, one of the first models with the A660 caliber (and as far as I know the only model ever made with integrated bracelet)


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

GS SBGV005


----------



## drhanson

Lugan said:


> Just unboxed this new Certina DS Eagle today, which I purchased for $300 on super clearance since the series was discontinued years ago. I'm floored by the surprisingly high build and finish quality for the price. Won't be everyone's chunky cup of tea, but will work well for me as a beater backing up my Panerai Luminors and other bigger watches. An HAQ ETA f07.411 ticks inside.
> View attachment 16948720


Thanks so much for the heads up! They're blowing them out in the grey's & I found one. Pretty amazing deal.


----------



## attilab

This just arrived today: AQ4030-51L
I am in awe.


----------



## JNW1

Like most days, I'm wearing my AQ4030-51L as well. Its just about perfect.


----------



## Moonbiter

attilab said:


> This just arrived today: AQ4030-51L
> I am in awe.
> 
> View attachment 16985541
> 
> View attachment 16985540


Beautiful! Good time to order from Japan, especially for US-based folks. I'm eyeing a few The Citizen models.


----------



## drhanson

Thanks to following this thread, a very inexpensive Certina DS Eagle showed up today. I like the case shape, overall fit and finish is pretty good. The integrated strap is comfortable, not as flexible as an Isofrane but pretty decent. Legible dial, only dig on it is the hands are a little on the short side.
















O


----------



## Phill_UK

SBGX117


----------



## jvspin




----------



## Firecrafter

My SBGN023. It's my first and only HAQ at this time.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf




----------



## supersilent




----------



## chuffnessment

Seiko Superior 9983-8000:


----------



## SCRAPPYDO

I love the color on this one.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Toweruser




----------



## Haf




----------



## Moonbiter

Need to put it back away since it's officially a birthday present (still a month away), but I am very excited it arrived. AQ4060-50W with the white shell dial with the embossed eagles. Need a picture in better lighting, but the hands and the markers really shine. Also, with 20mm lugs it should be easy to find a nice leather strap as well for a more "dressy" look.


----------



## mattnt




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## KNK




----------



## Barbababa

KNK said:


> View attachment 17080297


Is it the AB9000-61E?
I am wearing the same case but with eco drive AQ4000-51L this week


----------



## Moonbiter

Barbababa said:


> Is it the AB9000-61E?
> I am wearing the same case but with eco drive AQ4000-51L this week
> View attachment 17080831


Nice! Yes, it looks like @KNK has an AB9000. I love the blue on the dial of the AQ4000.


----------



## Barbababa

Moonbiter said:


> Nice! Yes, it looks like @KNK has an AB9000. I love the blue on the dial of the AQ4000.


I bought the AB9000-61E when it was released, but sold it because it totally killed the rest of my casual wearing watches. 😂 With this blue dial I think it will stay, because it’s not as versatile as the black/gray dial


----------



## KNK

_yes, it is the AB9000-61E. Really enjoy the watch and love citizen’s take on HAQ (perpetual calendar for me is just part of the idea of an always accurate watch that dir not need manual adjusting and that has a date). Now stocking up on the rare species of 19mm straps as I never warmed up to bracelets. _



KNK said:


> View attachment 17080297


----------



## Barbababa

Ok, this is the current The Citizen/Chronomaster lineup 








as seen in the picture one of them are a few seconds off, but that’s the one I only wear on rare occasions 😉


----------



## Moonbiter

Barbababa said:


> Ok, this is the current The Citizen/Chronomaster lineup
> View attachment 17081635
> 
> as seen in the picture one of them are a few seconds off, but that’s the one I only wear on rare occasions 😉


Great collection! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Barbababa

Moonbiter said:


> Great collection! Which one is your favorite?


That´s a tough one... I like the one with integrated bracelet since it is unique in that way, and I have had it for a long time (2001). But I also like the silver dialed with the applied seconds indices, that one is very rare since it was only made during one year. I don´t wear it as much as I would like to. I like them all in different ways, right now I find the AQ4000 to have a really cool dial that changes colour depending on the lightning conditions and really calming to look at  I guess that´s why I keep them all


----------



## Moonbiter

Barbababa said:


> That´s a tough one... I like the one with integrated bracelet since it is unique in that way, and I have had it for a long time (2001). But I also like the silver dialed with the applied seconds indices, that one is very rare since it was only made during one year. I don´t wear it as much as I would like to. I like them all in different ways, right now I find the AQ4000 to have a really cool dial that changes colour depending on the lightning conditions and really calming to look at  I guess that´s why I keep them all


What's the model number of the one with applied second markers? I do like checking out those models that have little details well done like that.


----------



## ronalddheld

Barbababa said:


> Ok, this is the current The Citizen/Chronomaster lineup
> View attachment 17081635
> 
> as seen in the picture one of them are a few seconds off, but that’s the one I only wear on rare occasions 😉


God collection. Always concerned about multiple watches on a wrist.


----------



## Barbababa

Moonbiter said:


> What's the model number of the one with applied second markers? I do like checking out those models that have little details well done like that.


CTQ57-1132 is the ref known to me. It was a very short run during 2006 with a very short serial number wich indicates it was also made in a limited quantity.








Unlike the other refs with the same case, this one does_ not_ have lume on hand or indices. It also have double bars as 12 and 6. The dial have a sort of platinum shine and is very restrained.








There is a similar model with a different dial, CTQ57-1131 *no longer in my collection








The 2 years younger sister (2004) CTQ57-0933 have the lumed hands and indices


----------



## Barbababa

ronalddheld said:


> God collection. Always concerned about multiple watches on a wrist.


I hear you  In this case though, they are all _worn and loved _pieces (even if in good over all condition) and they are all but one Duratect, so it´s safe enough for a pic


----------



## Moonbiter

Barbababa said:


> CTQ57-1132 is the ref known to me. It was a very short run during 2006 with a very short serial number wich indicates it was also made in a limited quantity.
> View attachment 17082654
> 
> Unlike the other refs with the same case, this one does_ not_ have lume on hand or indices. It also have double bars as 12 and 6. The dial have a sort of platinum shine and is very restrained.
> View attachment 17082662
> 
> There is a similar model with a different dial, CTQ57-1131 *no longer in my collection
> View attachment 17082669
> 
> The 2 years younger sister (2004) CTQ57-0933 have the lumed hands and indices


Love it! Seems like you're very much a connoisseur of the A660 models. The integrated bracelet one I believe is also the only 20bar model from The Citizen, which is interesting.


----------



## Motorcityjoe

A veritable cornucopia of Citizen Chronomasters. Congrats, awesome collection


----------



## Barbababa

Moonbiter said:


> Love it! Seems like you're very much a connoisseur of the A660 models. The integrated bracelet one I believe is also the only 20bar model from The Citizen, which is interesting.


Yes, I have had most of them at some time. I still regret passing on the white gold ctq57-0972 when I had the chance, such a perfect sleeper


----------



## Moonbiter

Barbababa said:


> Yes, I have had most of them at some time. I still regret passing on the white gold ctq57-0972 when I had the chance, such a perfect sleeper


Yea, I just don't know that I would want to wear a precious metal watch. I'd be too worried about dinging it, I think. Agreed that the sleeper/stealth wealth look is preferable though. I find massive gold watches far too gaudy for me.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Lugan

drhanson said:


> Thanks to following this thread, a very inexpensive Certina DS Eagle showed up today....The integrated strap is comfortable, not as flexible as an Isofrane but pretty decent...


Hey, that might have been my watch above that jolted you to action! One other thing about the strap is that it is very hard to take off. Specifically, it's hard to pull the tail out of the keepers due to the texture of the rubber almost interlocking and stopping it from sliding. Have you found that too? It's not a huge problem, but just a surprising quirk that might even be a design feature.


----------



## drhanson

Lugan said:


> Hey, that might have been my watch above that jolted you to action! One other thing about the strap is that it is very hard to take off. Specifically, it's hard to pull the tail out of the keepers due to the texture of the rubber almost interlocking and stopping it from sliding. Have you found that too? It's not a huge problem, but just a surprising quirk that might even be a design feature.


It was your post, thank you! My experience with the strap is the same as yours, not a big deal, especially at the price point. The accuracy of mine is decent, it's trending towards 10 SPY. I have a 9F GS that after about 9 months is still accurate to the second. The Certina is 1/10 the price so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Turpinr

This arrived today and it's perfect.
One surprise was the lume which is brilliant.
It came with a strap so my missus can wear it too.
I'd underestimated the hassle of getting the bracelet off though and threw my tweezers away


----------



## Moonbiter

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 17096994
> 
> This arrived today and it's perfect.
> One surprise was the lume which is brilliant.
> It came with a strap so my missus can wear it too.
> I'd underestimated the hassle of getting the bracelet off though and threw my tweezers away


Which size VHP is that? Looks quite nice!


----------



## Turpinr

Moonbiter said:


> Which size VHP is that? Looks quite nice!


It's a 36mm and thank you


----------



## ouhacked12

Who knew this HAQ thing would be so addictive


----------



## ava1ar

Precista Mission Timer PRS-56 with ETA 251.264 BD


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Seiko King Quartz 9923-8060


----------



## MrDisco99

I resynced VHP to NTP today with the plan to check deviation in a year. I figured I’d wear it while I had it out.


----------



## bradurani

1973 Seiko 3923 Quartz V.F.A.


----------



## Goldtop 57

....moved to separate topic.....


----------



## Moonbiter

Happy New Year everyone! Wearing my birthday present today, Citizen AQ4060-50W. Loving it, lots of little details done really well (in addition to the amazing A060 movement.)


----------



## jmariorebelo




----------



## Moonbiter

Trying it on a dark green ostrich band I
recently got from Tuns. Great worksmanship on the band, I think it fits the watch well. I was going to put it back on the bracelet but the tolerances are super tight. Hard to get it in and I only have single-ended springbar tools. It looks like the bracelet has enough clearance for a quick release springbar, so I've ordered a small pack to test. Would be nice to swap the bracelet and leather band without scratches/having a hard time.


----------



## Haf




----------



## Barbababa




----------



## Relo60




----------

